# OT > Offtopic >  Keskustatunnelin vaikutus kävelykeskustaan

## petteri

Minusta keskustatunnelin suurin arvo on siinä, että autoilta saadaan katutasoon tilaa ihmisille ja joukkoliikenteelle.  "Bussiton keskusta" tai bussiton rautatientori hanke perustuu merkittävältä osalta juuri keskustatunneliin.

Toisaalta Eteläisissä kaupunginosissa asuvat Helsingin parhaat veronmaksajat eikä ole mielestäni järkevää laittaa koko Helsingin niemen autoliikennettä täydelliseen sumppuun ehdoin tahdoin.

Kun Kalasatama, Jätkäsaari ja Hernesaari rakennetaan keskustan autokuorma lisääntyy todella paljon ja jos mitään ei tehdä tai uusia katuja suljetaan autoliikenteeltä saadaan aikaan aivan hirvittävän ruuhkat.

Jos autoliikennettä halutaan hallita, tietullit ovat minusta paras ratkaisu. Ne pitää toteuttaa niin, että yksi maksuvyöhyke on Helsingin niemen rajalla ja toinen maksuvyöhyke Kehä I ja (kuvitteellisen) Kehä II:n välillä. Lisäksi Kehä I:llä, Kehä II:llä ja Pasilanväylällä olisi maksut.

Pelkkä keskustan tietulli ei ole minusta missään mielessä ymmärrettävä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mutta minusta keskustatunnelin suurin arvo on siinä, että autoilta saadaan katutasoon tilaa ihmisille ja joukkoliikenteelle.


Ja mitäköhän mahtaa tapahtua, kun keskustan autokapasiteetti tuplataan tunnelilla? Kaduille jää tilaa saman verran kuin tälläkin hetkellä. Ja mitä sillä tilalla tehdään? No, ajellaan autoilla. 

En todellakaan usko, että keskustatunneli vähentää halua ajaa suoraan kaupan oven eteen autolla. Päinvastoin, keskustatunneli houkuttelee autoilijoita keskustaan kuin kärpäspaperi.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Sitä paitsi luuletko, että 50 000 autoa tunnelissa tuottaa vähemmän pakokaasuja kuin 23 000 autoa maan pinnalla. Kyllä tehokas joukkoliikenne hoitelee tuon 27 000 ihmistä muuallakin. Miksi ei siis meilläkin?

ps. Luvut saattoivat mennä väärin.

----------


## petteri

Kun keskustatunneli toteutuu, ainakin Kaivokatu, Pohjois-espa ja Kaisaniemenkatu muuttuvat joukkoliikenne- tai kävelykaduiksi. Varmaan Simonkatu, Urho Kekkosen katu ja Mikonkadun pohjoispää myös. 

Olisi hienoa saada Mannerheimintiekin kävelykaduksi, mutta pohjois-eteläsuuntaisen tunnelin rakentaminen taitaa olla hyvin hankalaa.

Ja onko niistä autoista keskustassa niin paljon harmia, jos ne kulkevat maan alla eivätkä ole maantasossa? Pakokaasutkin saadaan "piipuista" taivaalle. Minusta on hyvä, että keskustan liike-elämällä on myös autoilevia asiakkaita eikä kaikki kauppa ole Ideapark-tyyppisissä keskuksissa.

----------


## late-

> Mutta minusta keskustatunnelin suurin arvo on siinä, että autoilta saadaan katutasoon tilaa ihmisille ja joukkoliikenteelle.


Tämä on valitettavasti pelkkää teoriaa. Keskustatunnelin yhteydessä ei ole puhuttu kuin Kaivokadun sulkemisesta muutaman sadan metrin pätkältä.

Kaikkialla muualla autoilla olisi katutalossa ihan yhtä paljon tilaa kuin nytkin. Maan alla olisi sitten lisätilaa.




> "Bussiton keskusta" tai bussiton rautatientori hanke perustuu merkittävältä osalta juuri keskustatunneliin.


Minun tietääkseni näillä ei ole mitään yhteyttä. Bussiton keskustakin on vähän outo käsite, kun keskustabusseja ei olla poistamassa, vaan ainoastaan esikaupungeista tulevat. Lisäksi maan päälle ei ole esitetty vaihtoehtoista joukkoliikennettä. Mikähän kulkumuoto saa vapautuvan tilan?




> Toisaalta Eteläisissä kaupunginosissa asuvat Helsingin parhaat veronmaksajat eikä ole mielestäni järkevää laittaa koko Helsingin niemen autoliikennettä täydelliseen sumppuun ehdoin tahdoin.


Eteläisissä kaupunginosissa on pääkaupunkiseudun pienin autonomistus. Syynä tuskin on rahan puute.




> Kun Kalasatama, Jätkäsaari ja Hernesaari rakennetaan keskustan autokuorma lisääntyy todella paljon ja jos mitään ei tehdä tai uusia katuja suljetaan autoliikenteeltä saadaan aikaan aivan hirvittävän ruuhkat.


Liikenteen määrä pääkaupunkiseudulla on kasvanut jyrkästi jo pitkään, mutta keskustan automäärä ei ole kasvanut. Kun tilaa ei ole ollut, autoja ei ole keskustaan tullut. Autoliikenne kasvaa, jos sille tarjotaan tilaa kasvaa. 

Hirvittävien ruuhkien piti muuten alkaa jo Aleksanterinkadun sulkemisesta. Sehän oli keskustan pääväyliä. Ensimmäiset liikennevalotkin olivat Aleksanterinkadun ja Mikonkadun risteyksessä.

Aleksin jälkeen jokaisesta kadun sulkemisesta on pitänyt seurata hirvittäviä ruuhkia. Edelleen niitä odotellaan.

----------


## petteri

> Tämä on valitettavasti pelkkää teoriaa. Keskustatunnelin yhteydessä ei ole puhuttu kuin Kaivokadun sulkemisesta muutaman sadan metrin pätkältä.


Keskustatunnelin liikennesuunnitelmista minä olen saanut sen käsityksen, että _ainakin_ Kaivokatu muutetaan joukkoliikennekaduksi, pohjois-espasta tulee kävelykatu ja etelä-espa muuttuu kaksisuuntaiseksi. Kampissa tapahtunee myös muutoksia. Ainakin Simonkatu suljetaan varmaan autoliikenteeltä, vaikka voi olla, että Simonkatu suljetaan muutenkin.

----------


## petteri

> Eteläisissä kaupunginosissa on pääkaupunkiseudun pienin autonomistus. Syynä tuskin on rahan puute.
> 
> Liikenteen määrä pääkaupunkiseudulla on kasvanut jyrkästi jo pitkään, mutta keskustan automäärä ei ole kasvanut. Kun tilaa ei ole ollut, autoja ei ole keskustaan tullut. Autoliikenne kasvaa, jos sille tarjotaan tilaa kasvaa.


Keskustan liikennemäärien lasku johtuu merkittävästi myös poikittaisliikenteen parantumisesta. Kehä I ja osin Hakamäentiekin ovat imeneet poikittaisliikennettä. Esimerkiksi Tapiolasta Tikkurilaan ei enää mennä keskustan läpi kuten 70-luvulla.

Ikävä kyllä Jätkäsaaresta itään ja Kalasatamasta länteen luonnollisin reitti on keskustan läpi. Enkä minä pidä poikittaisliikenteen kehittämistä pahana. Ja jos vaihtoehtoina ovat Pasilanväylälle uudet tunnelit (nopeammin) tai keskustatunneli, minusta keskustatunnelilla on paljon enemmän positiivisia vaikutuksia.

Olen vakuuttunut, että sen jälkeen kun keskustatunneli on rakennettu moni sen vannoutunut vastustajakin pitää sitä erittäin hyvänä hankkeena. Seurannaisvaikutukset ovat minusta niin  positiiviset.

Toki asun Etelä-Helsingissä, joten minulla on vähän oma lehmä ojassa.  :Wink:

----------


## ultrix

> Olen vakuuttunut, että sen jälkeen kun keskustatunneli on rakennettu moni sen vannoutunut vastustajakin pitää sitä erittäin hyvänä hankkeena. Seurannaisvaikutukset ovat minusta niin  positiiviset.


Jos ja vain jos joukkoliikenneväyliksi ja kävelykaduiksi merkitään huomattavasti suurempi määrä keskustan katuja. Yhtenäistä kävelykeskustaa tulisi olla ainakin Siltavuorenkadun - Pohjoisrannan - Etelä-Espan - Manskun sisäpuolinen alue Kiasman tasalle, ennen kuin keskustatunneli on millään lailla hyväksyttävä. Joukkoliikenneväylinä tietenkin nykyiset väylät, muut yksinomaan kevyen liikenteen käytössä (huoltoajo sallittu). Ellei tämä toteudu, ei keskustatunnelille ole kestäviä perusteluita.

Mielelläni näkisin joukkoliikenne-/kävelykeskustan laajentamisen myös Manskun yli Kamppiin, mutta yhtenäisenä se on hieman hankalampi toteuttaa niin, että Skattallekkin pääsee autolauttaan. Autolauttaliikenteen tosin voisi mun puolesta heivata vaikka Vuosaareen, ainakin sitten kun sinne satamaan rakennetaan metroasema.  :Wink:  Kampin sisäisenä kävelykatuverkostoa tosin olisi nykyisestä syytä laajentaa oleellisesti, esim. niin, että Rautatienkatujen, Fredan ja Uudenmaankadun välillä vain Lönkka olisi autoliikenteelle avattu, sekin kävelypainotteisena.

----------


## petteri

Minä uskoisin, että kävely(joukkoliikenne)keskustan raja on, jos keskustatunneli toteutetaan:

Vilhonkatu(kaksisuuntainen) - Kaisaniemenkatu -Unioninkatu(kaksisuuntainen) - Etelä-Espa(kaksisuuntainen) - Mannerheimintie -Postikatu, niin että noilla rajakaduilla saa liikkua henkilöautoilla.

Kampissa sitten Mannerheimintie - Arkadiankatu - Eteläinen rautatienkatu - Runeberginkatu - Fredrikinkatu(kaksisuuntainen) - Eerikinkatu - Annankatu - Uudenmaankatu(kaksisuuntainen) - Erottajankatu - Mannerheimintie 

Mutta tulevaisuus näyttää.

----------


## ultrix

> Minä uskoisin, että kävely(joukkoliikenne)keskustan raja on, jos keskustatunneli toteutetaan: [...]


Juu, oikein hyvä, mutta kun tästä pitäisi olla poliittiset takeet. Eli pitäisi olla jokin ponsi, jolla edellytettäisiin laajaa kävelykeskustaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olen vakuuttunut, että sen jälkeen kun keskustatunneli on rakennettu moni sen vannoutunut vastustajakin pitää sitä erittäin hyvänä hankkeena. Seurannaisvaikutukset ovat minusta niin  positiiviset.


Viimeinen argumentti, kun muita ei enää ole?

Etelähelsinkiläisenä Petterin ei tarvitse - tai pikemminkin ei kannata toivoa keskustatunnelia. Katujen määrä ei keskustatunnelin vaikutuksesta Etelä-Helsingissä muutu, siten ei muutu katujen kapasiteetti, eikä autoja voi tulla lisää. Keskustan autoilu onkin pysynyt samassa jo 1980-luvulta. Kasvaa se ei ole voinut, kun katuverkko on täyttynyt. Mutta se ei ole myöskään laskenut.

Mutta mietipä Hernesaarta muutettuna asunnoiksi. Esim 6000 asukasta, joka toisella auto. Keskustatunneli on hyvä syy perustella, että joka talouteen tehdään Hernesaareen autopaikat käytössä olevan normin mukaisesti. Keskustatunneli ei tosin ulotu Hernesaareen, vaan sikäläiset autot tunkevat nykyiselle katuverkolle. Sitä kuvitellaan mahdolliseksi, sillä onhan keskustatunnelilla juuri lisätty keskustan autoilun mahdollisuuksia.

KSV:n omat ennusteet osoittavat keskustatunnelin vaikutuksen ajoneuvoliikenteeseen. Keskustatunneliin siirtyy Kaivokadun nykyinen liikenne sekä osa tällä hetkellä Töölönlahden pohjoispuolella olevaa liikennettä. Se on se luokkaa 25.000 ajoneuvon per vuorokausi lisäys, jonka tunneli keskustaan toisi. Puolet tunnelin liikenteestä ajaakin vain tunnelin läpi päästä päähän.

Kaivokatu voidaan sulkea autoilta siksi, ettei ketään kiinnosta ajaa Kaivokadulla. Kaivokadun sulkeminen ei siten rajoita autoilua mitenkään. Espoja ei suljeta, koska se rajoittaisi. Espoille kun jää runsaasti liikennettä senkin jälkeen, että niillä oleva läpiajava liikenne siirtyisi tunneliin.

KSV ei ole tutkinut tai ainakaan julkaissut liikennemääräennusteita tilanteessa, jossa meillä olisi kävelykeskusta. Ei keskustatunnelin kanssa eikä ilman. Olen näitä kyllä lautakunnassakin penännyt. Esitettyjen ennusteiden perusteella voi jo olettaa, että kävelykeskusta on toteutettavissa yhtä hyvin ilman keskustatunnelia kuin tunnelillakin, koska tunnelin merkitys on vain siirtää Töölönölahden pohjoispuolen liikennettä Töölönlahden eteläpuolelle.

Kävelykeskustan merkitys on autojen läpiajon estyminen, ei keskustaan pääsyn estyminen. Parkkiluoliinhan pääsee ydinkeskustan reunoilta, samoin ydinkeskutaa ympäröivään katuverkkoon. Läpiajava liikenne on tälläkin hetkellä hyvin vähäistä verrattuna Töölönlahden pohjoispuolen liikenteeseen ja katuverkon kapasiteettiin. Siten kävelykeskustan vaikutusta Töölönlahden pohjoispuolella tuskin havaitsisi.

Autoilevat asiakkaat ovat keskustassa marginaaliryhmä, heitä on noin 15 %. Keskustatunneli tuo vain läpiajoliikennettä, ei asiointia, sillä asiointimahdollisuus riippuu pysäköintikapasiteetista, ei tunnelista. Nykyisen noin 4500 auton kapasiteetin tuplaaminen vastaa kävellen ja joukkoliikenteellä asioivien määrän kasvua vain alle 20 %:lla. Kumpaan siis kauppiaiden kannattaisi panostaa? Eli terveiset vain Kauppakamarille!

Tästä päästään vihdoin takaisin ketjun aiheeseen. Kokemuksen - myös Helsingin oman kokemuksen - mukaan paras tapa lisätä keskustan kauppojen menestystä ja saavutettavuutta on joukkoliikennekävelykatu. Aleksi on se onnistumisen kokemus, Kamppi epäonnistumisen. Kun ihmiset tuodaan ratikalla kauppojen ikkunoiden ja ovien eteen, liikkeet menestyvät. Kun ihmiset tulevat maan alle tavaratalon kellariin bussilla tai metrolla, kauppa ei käy.

Olen esitellyt kävelykeskustaehdotuksen jo 2003 (http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/autoton.htm). Rakentamalla lisää metroja ja bussitonta keskustaa, keskustatunnelia ja lisää tilaa autoille ei tehdä menestyvää keskustaa. Näillä keinoin on kaupunkien keskustat näivetetty 1960-luvulta lähtien muuallakin, vaikka muuta on yritetty ja uskottu.

Oikea ratkaisu on palauttaa keskusta siihen, mitä varten se on aikanaan tehty: jalankulkuun ja kadulla kulkevaan joukkoliikenteeseen. Ja se sopiva joukkoliikenteen väline on raitioliikenne. Junan kokoiset metrot eivät voi kaduilla kulkea. Bussin dieselmoottori ja liiaksi hallitsematon liikkuminen eivät sovi kävelyalueelle. Ratikka sopii. Se ei ole kävelykadulla mikään pika muuten kuin suhteessa kävelyyn. Mutta ei sen tarvitsekaan, sillä eihän siellä ole autoja ruuhkauttamassa liikennettä. Ja hyvän käsityksen kävelukadun ratikan nopeudesta saa siitä, että ratikka ajaa läpi Aleksin samassa ajassa kun metroasemalta pääsee kävellen kadulle ja kauppoihin.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Minä uskoisin, että kävely(joukkoliikenne)keskustan raja on, jos keskustatunneli toteutetaan


Rajasi on ihan hyvän kuuloinen, mutta siihen uskominen valitettavasti melko lähellä Joulupukkiin uskomista. Kaupunkisuunnitteluviraston Keskustatunnelista vastaava autosektori on jatkuvasti puhunut vain ja ainoastaan Kaivokadun sulkemisesta. Lisäksi mainostetaan tosin Keskuskatua kertomatta, että se menee jo muutenkin kiinni.

Kaupunginhallituksen esityslistalla tilanne oli viimeksi vielä synkempi. Siellä esittelijän tekstissä todettiin, että luultavasti edes Kaivokatua ei käytännössä suljettaisi kokonaan henkilöautoilta. Pohjois-Espa tosin saattaisi silloin mennä kiinni tai kumpikin Esplanadi kaventua yksikaistaiseksi.

Minun ehdotukseni kävelykeskustaksi on pitkälti sama eli suunnilleen Unioninkadun, Etelä-Espan, Lönnrotinkadun, Fredrikinkadun, Runeberginkadun ja Rautatiekatujen rajaama alue. Mannerheimintiellä sallitaan läpiajo, mutta nopeusrajoitus on 20 kilometriä tunnissa ja liikkenneympäristö sen mukainen. Rajakaduilla saa ajaa ja lisäksi Postikadun ja Vilhonkadun kautta voidaan tarjota mainitsemasi pistot alueelle.

----------


## late-

> Aleksi on se onnistumisen kokemus, Kamppi epäonnistumisen. Kun ihmiset tuodaan ratikalla kauppojen ikkunoiden ja ovien eteen, liikkeet menestyvät. Kun ihmiset tulevat maan alle tavaratalon kellariin bussilla tai metrolla, kauppa ei käy.


Kamppi toki kärsii ratikattomuudestaan, mutta tilanne ei ole aivan näin lohduton. Kampin katutasossa kauppa näyttää varsinkin kesäisin käyvän oikein hyvin. Tavaratalo sen sijaan on toimimaton konsepti ainakin nykyisen korkuisena. Keskustassa kauppaa käydään muutamaa poikkeusta lukuun ottamatta lähinnä katutasossa. Kampin alueella katutasossa liikkuminen onnistuu varsin hyvin ja syntyneet ulkotilat ovat jopa yllättävän miellyttäviä.

Vain sitä raitiovaunua Salomonkadulle jää kaipaamaan.

----------


## petteri

> Mutta mietipä Hernesaarta muutettuna asunnoiksi. Esim 6000 asukasta, joka toisella auto. Keskustatunneli on hyvä syy perustella, että joka talouteen tehdään Hernesaareen autopaikat käytössä olevan normin mukaisesti. Keskustatunneli ei tosin ulotu Hernesaareen, vaan sikäläiset autot tunkevat nykyiselle katuverkolle. Sitä kuvitellaan mahdolliseksi, sillä onhan keskustatunnelilla juuri lisätty keskustan autoilun mahdollisuuksia.


Jos Hernesaareen tulee hyvintoimeentulevia asukkaita, heillä on autoja. Sama tilanne on nyt Jätkäsaaressa ja Kalasatamassa. Keskustan henkilöautoliikenteen ongelmakohdat ovat nyt Kauppatori sekä Mechelininkadun ja Ruoholahdenkadun risteys. Nuo menevät täydellisesti tukkoon ilman keskustatunnelia.

Keskustatunneli poistaa paljon liikennettä Helsinginkadulta ja Mechelininkadulta sekä Kauppatorin nurkalta ja lisää paljon liikenteen läpäisykykyä. Lisäkapasiteettia tarvitaan Hernesaaren, Jätkäsaaren ja Kalasataman asukkaiden liikennetarpeisiin. Helsinki tienaa Hernesaaren, Jätkäsaaren ja Kalasataman tonteista ehkä 2 miljardia euroa. Noista varoista merkittävä osa kannattaa sijoittaa noiden alueiden, koko keskusta-alueen ja seudunkin liikenneyhteyksien parantamiseen. Kun rakennetaan uusia alueita pitää huolehtia, että liikenne sujuu. Sekä joukko- että autoliikenne. Minusta tuo on kaupunkisuunnittelun peruslähtökohta.




> Keskustatunneliin siirtyy Kaivokadun nykyinen liikenne sekä osa tällä hetkellä Töölönlahden pohjoispuolella olevaa liikennettä. Se on se luokkaa 25.000 ajoneuvon per vuorokausi lisäys, jonka tunneli keskustaan toisi. Puolet tunnelin liikenteestä ajaakin vain tunnelin läpi päästä päähän.


Ihan hyvä, keskustatunneli ratkaisee siis kaksi kärpästä yhdellä iskulla. Autot saadaan pois kaduilta ja Helsinkiin saadaan uusi poikittaisyhteys. Oikein hyvä plussa tuolle hankkeelle. Länsiväylällä ja Itäväylällä on nyt sen verran ylimääräistä kapasiteettia, että saadaan nuokin moottoriväylät tehokkaampaan käyttöön.




> Kaivokatu voidaan sulkea autoilta siksi, ettei ketään kiinnosta ajaa Kaivokadulla. Kaivokadun sulkeminen ei siten rajoita autoilua mitenkään. Espoja ei suljeta, koska se rajoittaisi. Espoille kun jää runsaasti liikennettä senkin jälkeen, että niillä oleva läpiajava liikenne siirtyisi tunneliin.


Kaivokadusta olen samaa mieltä. Kaivokadun sulkemiseen ei ole nytkään estettä. Espat sekä Helsinginkatu - Mechelinkatu ovat keskustaliikenteen pääsuonet. En vaan ymmärrä miksi autoliikenne keskustan ali on huono asia? Minusta autot aiheuttavat enemmän ongelmia kun ne kulkevat keskustan kaduilla kuin maan alla.




> Kokemuksen - myös Helsingin oman kokemuksen - mukaan paras tapa lisätä keskustan kauppojen menestystä ja saavutettavuutta on joukkoliikennekävelykatu.


Olen aika pitkältä samaa mieltä joukkoliikennekeskustan houkuttelevuudesta. Nykyinen ratikka on hyvä väline keskustassa ja tuo asiakkaat katutasossa ovelle. Pääosin eristetyllä radoilla tai tunneleissa kulkeva ratkaisu toimii sitten hyvin pidemmillä etäisyyksillä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Autot saadaan pois kaduilta ja Helsinkiin saadaan uusi poikittaisyhteys.


Arvaatkos, mitä kävi Oslossa ja Tukholmassa Keskustatunnelien jälkeen? 

Rakennettiin tietullit.

----------


## petteri

> Rajasi on ihan hyvän kuuloinen, mutta siihen uskominen valitettavasti melko lähellä Joulupukkiin uskomista. Kaupunkisuunnitteluviraston Keskustatunnelista vastaava autosektori on jatkuvasti puhunut vain ja ainoastaan Kaivokadun sulkemisesta. Lisäksi mainostetaan tosin Keskuskatua kertomatta, että se menee jo muutenkin kiinni.


Minä en ole noin skeptinen. KSV ei vaan ole vielä julkistanut "tarkennettuja" suunnitelmia. Keskustatunnelista tulee vielä kunnon poliittinen vääntö ja joukkoliikennekeskusta on siinä yksi keskeinen argumentti. Jotta tunnelille saadaan kannatusta, laajennetaan kävelykeskustaa.

Osa ihmisistä haluaa vain keskustatunnelin ja osa vain kävelykeskustan. Lopputuloksena lienee kompromissi, jossa saadaan molemmat.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kokemuksen - myös Helsingin oman kokemuksen - mukaan paras tapa lisätä keskustan kauppojen menestystä ja saavutettavuutta on joukkoliikennekävelykatu. Aleksi on se onnistumisen kokemus, Kamppi epäonnistumisen. Kun ihmiset tuodaan ratikalla kauppojen ikkunoiden ja ovien eteen, liikkeet menestyvät. Kun ihmiset tulevat maan alle tavaratalon kellariin bussilla tai metrolla, kauppa ei käy.





> Kamppi toki kärsii ratikattomuudestaan, mutta tilanne ei ole aivan näin lohduton. Kampin katutasossa kauppa näyttää varsinkin kesäisin käyvän oikein hyvin. Tavaratalo sen sijaan on toimimaton konsepti ainakin nykyisen korkuisena.


Mielestäni on liian aikaista sanoa onko Kamppi onnistunut vai ei, ja millaiseksi se lopullisesti muodostuu. Rakentamista jatkettiin ympäristössä vielä vuosi sen avaamisen jälkeen, ja jatketaan vieläkin ratikkakiskojen osalta. Jos ei ole menossa Espoon busseille, sinne Kamppiin pitää erikseen mennä ja matkan varrella ei ole mitään kiinnostavaa. Vanha linja-autoasemakin seisoo kokonaan tyhjänä. Missä ovat ne jotka aikoinaan metelöivät VR:n makasiinien purkamista vastaan? Nyt heillä olisi yhtä iso "dösis" keskellä kaupunkia tyhjänä heidän kirppareitaan ja konserttejaan varten. 

Aleksi on käsite joka on elänyt jo yli 100 vuotta, ja sen kanssa on äärettömän vaikea kilpailla. Kaisaniemenkadun varsi yritti kilpailla Aleksin kanssa jo 60-70-luvulla, vähän kehnoin tuloksin, sen maine pysyi nukkavieruna kunnes rakennettiin keskeneräinen Kaisaniemen metroasema valmiiksi, mutta kesti joitakin vuosia senkin jälkeen ennenkuin se löysi paikkansa. Ei vaatetusalan keskuksena jota Pukevan Jaari visioi, mutta viihde- ja ravitsemusalan kumminkin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Arvaatkos, mitä kävi Oslossa ja Tukholmassa Keskustatunnelien jälkeen? 
> 
> Rakennettiin tietullit.


Hyvä idea. Yksi tulliraja niemen rajalle, toinen Kehä I ja Kehä II/III:n väliin ja kolmas Kehä I:lle, II:lle ja Pasilanväylälle(3 aluetta?).

En minä ideaa tuota vastusta. Kunhan tullialue on vaan riittävän laaja. Pelkkä keskustan tulli on huono idea.

----------


## 339-DF

Minulla ei ole suuria intohimoja keskustatunnelista, ei suuntaan eikä toiseen. Kallis se on, ja sen tarpeellisuutta on syytä puolueettomasti selvittää. Jos Kaivokatu nyt pantaisiin kiinni, niin autot siirtyisivät jossain määrin muualle. Kaivokadulla on nyt kaksi ajokaistaa suuntaansa, 30 km/h rajoitus ja vilkas bussi- ja taksiliikenne. Todennäköisesti sen henkilöautomäärä ei ole suuren suuri.

Mielenkiintoinen tunnelivaihtoehto olisi sellainen, joka sallisi ainoastaan ajon tunneliin sen päistä sekä ajon p-halleihin. Tällöin sieltä ei siis pääsisi keskustan katuverkkoon lainkaan, tai pääsisi maksamalla p-hallimaksun (lue: tietullin) ja ajamalla ulos p-hallista jotain muuta uloskäyntiä käyttäen.

Mitä Kampin keskukseen tulee, niin se on stadilaisen näkökulmasta syrjässä, ja toimii ensisijaisesi Espoon bussiasemana. Ei sinne lähdetä ostoksille, en minä ainakaan. Eikä sinne pääsekään, kun Lasipalatsilta on pitkä ja tuulinen kävelymatka. Jos sinne viedään vain rv 7 eikä muuta, niin ei se sitä paljon paranna. Jos ratikoiden on tarkoitus elävöittää Kamppia, niin sinne pitäisi viedä ainakin pari linjaa eri suunnista, mutta siihenhän ei ole rahaa.

----------


## Jussi

> Mielestäni on liian aikaista sanoa onko Kamppi onnistunut vai ei, ja millaiseksi se lopullisesti muodostuu. Rakentamista jatkettiin ympäristössä vielä vuosi sen avaamisen jälkeen, ja jatketaan vieläkin ratikkakiskojen osalta. Jos ei ole menossa Espoon busseille, sinne Kamppiin pitää erikseen mennä ja matkan varrella ei ole mitään kiinnostavaa.


Kampin syrjäinen sijainti vielä korostuu kun metroa jatketaan Espooseen. Silloinhan Espoon bussit poistuvat Kampista, ja tilalle tulee joko uusia liikkeitä tai sitten parkkipaikkoja. Kun suurin osa Kampin liikkeistä (tai joku vastaava) löytyy myös muualta keskustasta, kenellekään ei tule tarvetta mennä Kampin keskukseen. Onkohan tätä asiaa kukaan miettinyt? Alunperin Kamppiin oli tarkoituksena tulla kauppakeskuksen sijaan tavaratalo joka olisi varmasti vetänyt asiakkaita yksinäänkin, nykyiset pikkuliikkeet sen sijaan eivät pärjää yksinään.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mielestäni on liian aikaista sanoa onko Kamppi onnistunut vai ei, ja millaiseksi se lopullisesti muodostuu.


Minusta Kampin epäonnistuminen alkoi näkyä jo silloin kun kävi selväksi, että sinne on vaikea saada vuokralaisia ylipäätään. Tavarataloksi suunnitellusta rakennuksesta tuli kauppakeskus, koska mikään tavarataloketju meillä tai ulkomailta ei ollut kiinnostunut hankkeesta. Tavaratalojen ekonomit osaavat laskea rakennusliikkeitä paremmin tavaratalojen menestymisen edellytykset. Pienet liiketilojen vuokraajat eivät, siksi niitä onnistutaan höynäyttämään ja vuokraamaan tiloja, joista ne lähtevät minimivuokrakauden päätyttyä ja tappioiden murtamina.

Minä en olisi mokomaa lähtenyt edes suunnittelemaan. Ostoksilla asiointi ja joukkoliikenteellä liikkuminen ovat eri asiat. Kamppi on joukkoliikenteen toiminnan kannalta keinotekoinen ja turha pakkovaihtopaikka, jossa tuskaillaan huonosti yhteen sovitettujen tai kokonaan yhteen sovittamattomien aikataulujen kanssa. Ei silloin voi käydä ostoksilla. 20 min on pitkä odotusaika mutta liian lyhyt asiointiaika.

Jos joukkoliikennematkalla käy ostoksilla, oikea paikka on omalla poistumispysäkillä. Tämä pätee molempiin matkustussuuntiin. Silloin on itse matka hoidettu eikä olla enää kilpasilla kellon kanssa. Eikä silloin tarvitse huolehtia kantamuksista, joille bussissa tai vaunussa ei ole tilaa.




> Aleksi on käsite joka on elänyt jo yli 100 vuotta, ja sen kanssa on äärettömän vaikea kilpailla. Kaisaniemenkadun varsi yritti kilpailla Aleksin kanssa jo 60-70-luvulla, vähän kehnoin tuloksin, sen maine pysyi nukkavieruna kunnes rakennettiin keskeneräinen Kaisaniemen metroasema valmiiksi, mutta kesti joitakin vuosia senkin jälkeen ennenkuin se löysi paikkansa.


Samaa mieltä Aleksista. Se yritettiin tuhota autoistumisen aikana, mutta onneksi edes yhdessä paikassa meillä uskottiin sitä, mikä menestyi Keski-Euroopassa. Espa sen sijaan tuhottiin.

Kaisaniemen kehno menesteyminen ei ole ihme vaan päivän selvää. Ei "kaupunkimotarin" varrella mikään kauppa menesty. Jalankulkijoille ei ole tilaa. Jalkakäytävillä pysäköivät sekä jakeluliikenne että kauppojen "pika-asiakkaat".

Viimeksi kun liikuin siellä, jakeluauto peruutti minua päin jalkakäytävällä. Jos olisin halunnut, olisi kaverin duunit loppuneet siihen. Henkilövahinko jakakäytävällä peruuttaen on raskaimmasta päästä mitä tieliikennelaki tuomitsee. Rikos oli kuljettajan osalta jo se, että jätti tekemättä asiasta ilmoituksen poliisille. Mutta minusta varsinainen syy on kaupunkitilan suunnittelussa, ei kaverin toiminnassa.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ihan hyvä, keskustatunneli ratkaisee siis kaksi kärpästä yhdellä iskulla. Autot saadaan pois kaduilta ja Helsinkiin saadaan uusi poikittaisyhteys. Oikein hyvä plussa tuolle hankkeelle. Länsiväylällä ja Itäväylällä on nyt sen verran ylimääräistä kapasiteettia, että saadaan nuokin moottoriväylät tehokkaampaan käyttöön.


No jos kannatat autoilun lisäämistä Helsingissä, niin sitten ymmärrän kantasi. Minun huoleni ei ole ollenkaan jossain käyttämättömänä oleva tiekapasiteetti - jota tosin tuskin on enempää Länsiväylällä kuin Itäväylälläkään.

Olen siinä samaa mieltä kanssasi, että mieluummin en näkisi, kuulisi ja haistaisi autoja maanpinnalla keskustassa lainkaan. Mutta se asia ei ratkea sillä, että autoja tuodaan keskustaan lisää.

Rahaa ei ole myöskään rajattomasti. 300 miljoonalle eurolle on monen monta parempaa käyttökohdetta kuin siirtää pohjoisilta ohikulkuteiltä ja -kaduilta liikennettä keskustan alittavaan tunneliin. Mitään muuta "hyötyä" tunnelista ei ole.




> Minä en ole noin skeptinen. KSV ei vaan ole vielä julkistanut "tarkennettuja" suunnitelmia.


Eikä varmasti julkistakaan ennen kuin on ensin päätetty poikittaistunnelista. Ne suunnitelmat eivät ole kävelykeskustaa ja lisääntyvää joukkoliikennettä. Kehotan vilkaisemaan Smith-Polvisen keskustakarttaa www-sivullani. Miettikää, miksi keskustatunnelin katupiirustuksessa on Töölönlahdella 4-kaistainen ramppipari pohjoiseen. Ihan varmasti vain musiikkitaloa varten.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Keskustan henkilöautoliikenteen ongelmakohdat ovat nyt Kauppatori sekä Mechelininkadun ja Ruoholahdenkadun risteys. Nuo menevät täydellisesti tukkoon ilman keskustatunnelia.


Mietipä hiukan, miksi ja mistä ja mihin suuntautuvasta liikenteestä näiden paikkojen ruuhkautuminen aiheutuu. Ja pohdi, miten Länsiväylän päästä lännessä ja Sörnäisten Rantatieltä idästä alkava tunneli näihin vaikuttaa.

Oikea vastaus on, ei mitenkään.

Jos tunneleilla pitäisi keventää nykyisen katuverkon kuormaa tai ottaa vastaan Jätkäsaaren ja Hernesaaren uusia autoja, keskustan alle pitäisi kaivaa useiden tunneleiden verkosto, joihin on rampit esim. Jätkäsaaressa ja Hernesaaressa. Tämän tyyppinen ratkaisu on tehty esim. Brysselissä. Siitä huolimatta liikenne on täysin tukossa. Miksi?

Siksi, ettei ole olemassa mitään "riittävää" autoliikenteen kapasiteettia, vaan kaupunkialueella kaikki kapasiteetti tulee käyttöön liikenteen lisääntyessä niin kauan kunnes se ruuhkautuu eikä siten voi enää kasvaa.

"Riittävä" autoliikenne on mahdollista vain silloin, kun rakentamisen tehokkuus (talojen kerroskorkeus) on hyvin alhainen (tai rakennettu alue on hyvin pieni). Tämä raja on Helsingissä ylitetty jo 1900-luvun alussa. Siksi on täysin turhaa panostaa autoliikenteen lisäämiseen, sillä korkeilla panoksilla saavutetaan vain marginaalista kasvua.

Ainoa keino lisätä Helsingin keskustan saavutettavuutta on joukkoliikenteen edistäminen. Siksi keskustatunneli on täysin turha ja tarpeeton hanke. Ja Jätkäsaaren ja Hanasaaren asukkaat voivat ja tulevat oppimaan päivittäisen elämän ilman autoa - kuten osaavat jo nykyiset keskustan asukkaat. Jos autoton elämä ei kelpaa, lähiöitä ja naapurikuntien metsiä riittää. Tervemenoa!

Antero

----------


## petteri

Suurin osa Mechelininkadun ja Ruoholahdenkadun sekä Kauppatorin ruuhkista johtuu Itä-länsi ja pohjois-etelä-suuntaisen liikenteen risteämisestä noissa sollmukohdissa. Kun itä-länsi suunnan liikenne laitetaan tunneliin pohjois-etelä suunnan liikenteen läpäisykyky paranee selkeästi. Samalla nyös joukkoliikenteelle tulee uusia mahdollisuuksia, kun Hämeentien, Jätkäsaaren tai Katajanokan ratikkalinjojen "läpäisykyky" paranee.

Minusta joukkoliikenteen edistäminen ei edellytä autoliikenteen hidastamista tai vaikeuttamista. Jos autoliikennettä halutaan rajoittaa, parhaiten se tehdään tietulleilla. Se ei silti poista uusien asuinalueiden aiheuttamaa lisäkapasiteetin tarvetta keskusta-alueella. Keskustatunneli on erittäin hyvä hanke. Moottorikatu keskustan ali ei ratkaise kaikkia ongelmia eikä sen tarvitsekaan, mutta liikenteen sujuvuutta se parantaa paljon. Ja mahdollistaa kävelykeskustan, jota ei muuten tule.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Suurin osa Mechelininkadun ja Ruoholahdenkadun sekä Kauppatorin ruuhkista johtuu Itä-länsi ja pohjois-etelä-suuntaisen liikenteen risteämisestä noissa sollmukohdissa.


En allekirjoita tätä, kuten en sitäkään, että keskustatunneli auttaisi asiaa. Keskustatunnelista pääsee joko keskustan parkkiluoliin tai keskustan toiselle puolelle. Lännestä Töölön suuntaan menijöille tunnelista ei ole apua, ei myöskään niemen eteläosiin suuntaaville. Sama koskee itäpuolta.

Jätkäsaari purkautuu Laivapojankadulta Mechelininkadulle. Suunnitellut risteykset ja muu katuverkko eivät mitenkään välitä ennustettua liikennettä, edes ilman Hernesaarta.

Ongelma on siinä, ettei Helsigissä hyväksytä ajatusta, että Jätkäsaaren ja Hernesaaren liikenne ei voi perustua henkilöautoiluun. Tähän lienee monia syitä eri tahoilla, mutta niille kaikille on minusta yhteistä se, etteivät mielipiteet perustu tietoon vaan luuloon ja haluttomuuteen myöntää se tosiasia, ettei Helsingin tiheydellä rakennetussa kaupunkirakenteessa ole tilaa rajoittamattomalle autoilulle.

Nyt esimerkiksi Länsiväylältä tulevaa liikennettä rajoitetaan heti Länsiväylän päässä liikennevaloin. Kuvitelma siitä, että juuri nämä valot ovat vain se ongelma on pelkkää typeryyttä. Jos niitä valoja ja risteävää liikennettä ei olisi, ruuhkan pää siirtyisi vain seuraavaan risteykseen. Ydinkeskustan katuverkon ja parkkiluolien vastaanottokapasiteetti ei kasva keskustatunnelin tekemisellä, se vain siirtää ydinkeskustaan pyrkivän autoliikenteen ruuhkan toiseen paikkaan. Eikä siitä kannata maksaa 300 miljoonaa.




> Minusta joukkoliikenteen edistäminen ei edellytä autoliikenteen hidastamista tai vaikeuttamista. Jos autoliikennettä halutaan rajoittaa, parhaiten se tehdään tietulleilla.


Joukkoliikenteen edistämien edellyttää autoliikenteen joukkoliikenteelle aiheuttamien haittojen poistamista sekä joukkoliikenteen järjestämistä ylipäätään hyvin palvelevaksi. Kun joukkoliikenne toimii kyllin hyvin, se on autoilua houkuttelevampaa, eikä autoilua tarvitse ryhtyä rajoittamaan. Maailmassa on kaupunkeja, joissa ei autoilua rajoiteta eikä ole tietulleja mutta joukkoliikennettä käytetään runsaasti.




> Se ei silti poista uusien asuinalueiden aiheuttamaa lisäkapasiteetin tarvetta keskusta-alueella.


Tämä on puhtaasti kysymys kaavoituksesta, koska siinä yhteydessä päätetään, tehdäänkö alue perustumaan joukkoliikenteeseen vai autoiluun. Ei ole mikään "luonnonlaki" että autoilu lisääntyy aina, vaan se on asia, joka päätetään alueen suunnittelussa.




> Keskustatunneli on erittäin hyvä hanke. Moottorikatu keskustan ali ei ratkaise kaikkia ongelmia eikä sen tarvitsekaan, mutta liikenteen sujuvuutta se parantaa paljon. Ja mahdollistaa kävelykeskustan, jota ei muuten tule.


Keskustatunneli maksaa täysin kohtuuttomasti ja siirtää ongelmia toisiin paikkoihin. Välillisesti se tuo lisää ongelmia, kuten kuvitelman Jätkä- ja Hernesaarista autoilevien ihmisten kaupunginosina. Kävelykeskusta on täysin mahdollinen ilman keskustatunnelia, eikä vielä edes ole esitetty, minkälainen kävelykeskusta tehtäisiin, jos ehdoksi asetetaan keskustatunneli.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Minusta joukkoliikenteen edistäminen ei edellytä autoliikenteen hidastamista tai vaikeuttamista.


Tässä on nyt koko ajan takaperoinen logiikka.

Ei kyse ole autoliikenteen hidastamisesta tai vaikeuttamisesta, vaan siitä,
että kasvaessaan autoliikenne _väistämättä_ hidastuu ja vaikeutuu. Hidastuminen ja vaikeutuminen johtuu autoliikenteestä itsestään.

Ei ole olemassakaan sellaista mahdollisuutta, että autoliikenne olisi Helsingin kokoisessa kaupungissa tärkein liikennemuoto ja liikenne sujuisi.

Autoliikenne ruuhkautuu väistämättä ylittäessään tietyt rajat. Väyläkapasiteetin lisäys ei enää tällöin auta, koska liikenne kasvaa aina väyläkapasiteettia nopeammin.

Jos suuren kaupungin halutaan toimivan, se edellyttää toimivaa joukkoliikennettä, joka päätöksenteossa, investoinneissa ja liikennejärjestelyissä asetetaan yksityisautoliikenteen edelle.

Tiivis kaupunkirakenne ja autoliikenne ovat toisensa pois sulkevia tekijöitä.
Kaupunki, jossa autoliikenne on pääliikennemuoto, muodostuu aina hajautetuksi yksinkertaisesti autoliikenteen tilantarpeen vuoksi. Samasta syystä seuraa se, että suuressa autokaupungissa ei voi olla yhtä pääkeskusta, vaan sekä kauppa että työpaikat hajautuvat.

Autoille sopivaa kaupunkirakennetta voi käydä ihailemassa Kehä III:n, vt 3/9:n tai kt 40:n varressa suurimmissa kaupungeissamme.

----------


## petteri

> Tämä on puhtaasti kysymys kaavoituksesta, koska siinä yhteydessä päätetään, tehdäänkö alue perustumaan joukkoliikenteeseen vai autoiluun. Ei ole mikään "luonnonlaki" että autoilu lisääntyy aina, vaan se on asia, joka päätetään alueen suunnittelussa.


En usko, että on realistista suunnitella aluetta, jossa ei ole ollenkaan autoja. Kalliota, Punavuorta tai Katajanokkaa matalampi automäärä ei ole minusta realistinen. Ja nuo kaupunginosat ovat nimenomaan joukkoliikennealueita. Jo tuo automäärä Jätkäsaaressa ja Hernesaaressa aiheuttaa pahoja ongelmia, jos liikenneyhteyksiä ei paranneta.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Eri alueiden automääristä sekä Jätkäsaaren suunnan suunnitelmista Anterolla on varmasti tarkempaa tietoa.

Helsingin "kantakaupungin" alueella on varattu autopaikkoja uusissa kaavoissa noin 1 autopaikka / 150 m2 joka tarkoittaa noin 200-250 autoa tuhatta asukasta kohden.




> En usko, että on realistista suunnitella aluetta, jossa ei ole ollenkaan autoja.


"Ei ole ollenkaan" on kovin suhteellinen käsite.

Tehokkaimmat keinot säädellä autojen määrää asuntoalueilla ovat:
- Hyvä joukkoliikenteen ja kevyen liikenteen tarjonta
- Autopaikkojen tarjonnan rajoittaminen
- Autoliikenteen toteuttaminen asumisen ehdoilla (alhaiset nopeudet, autoliikenteen reitit ja pysäköinti poissa pihoilta).

Erityisen tärkeää on muotoilla autopaikkavelvoitteet siten, että auton omistajat, eivät kaikki asukkaat, maksavat autopaikkojen kustannukset.
Yleensä Suomessa kaikki asukkaat, myös autottomat, osallistuvat taloyhtiön taloudessa kalliiden laitosautopaikkojen maksuun.

Yksi tehokas ratkaisu on ohjata autopaikoitus kaavassa pysäköintilaitoksiin, joita rakennetaan vain tarpeen mukaan ja joissa pysäköinnistä joutuu maksamaan todelliset kustannukset.

Saksan Freiburgissa Vaubanin asuntoalueella - jota palvelee tiheästi liikennöivä raitiotie - on toteutettu autopaikat tämän periaatteen mukaan kahteen alueen laidalla olevaan pysäköintilaitokseen. Alueella autonomistus on vain 80 autoa / 1000 asukasta.

Nähdäkseni aivan realistinen tavoite on autonomistuksen painaminen järkevällä kaavoituksella ja hyvällä joukko- ja kevyellä liikenteellä noin tasoon 100 - 200 autoa / 1000 asukasta.

----------


## petteri

> Nähdäkseni aivan realistinen tavoite on autonomistuksen painaminen järkevällä kaavoituksella ja hyvällä joukko- ja kevyellä liikenteellä noin tasoon 100 - 200 autoa / 1000 asukasta.


Tuo 200 autoa /1000 asukasta on varmaan aika lähellä Punavuoren autoistumistasoa. Löytyykö mistään tilastoja? 

Jätkäsaareen kuitenkiin suunnitellaan isompia asuntoja kuin Puinavuoreen. Jos asukkaalla on varaa maksaa yli 250000 euroa asunnosta, hänellä on hyvin usein myös auto. Eri asia käyttääkö hän sitä joka päivä työmatkoihin. Minusta realistinen autonomistuksen taso Jätkäsaaressa on 250-300 autoa/asukasta kohti.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Unohtui muuten edellisestä oleellinen kommentti: 

Ennusteiden mukaan pääosa Keskustatunnelin liikenteestä on Helsingin kantakaupunkialueen sisäistä liikennettä, jonka kasvua aiheuttaisi erityisesti Jätkäsaaren ja Hernesaaren sekä Salmisaaren ja Sompasaaren rakentaminen.

Helsingin keskustan koko liikenteen kannalta on siis oleellista, millaiset uusien asuntoalueiden ratkaisut ovat.




> Jätkäsaareen kuitenkiin suunnitellaan isompia asuntoja kuin Puinavuoreen. Jos asukkaalla on varaa maksaa yli 250000 euroa asunnosta, hänellä on hyvin usein myös auto.  Minusta realistinen autonomistuksen taso Jätkäsaaressa on 250-300 autoa/asukasta kohti.


Asuntojen hinnan määräävät kolme tekijää: sijainti, sijainti ja sijainti.

Helsingin kantakaupungissa sijainnin oleellinen tekijä on se, että työ-, asiointi- ja vapaa-ajanmatkat voi hoitaa ilman autoa.

Asunnoista maksetaan osaltaan korkeaa hintaa nimenomaan siksi, että ei tarvita autoa. On tunnettu tosiasia, että Helsingin seudulla asuntojen neliöhinnat ovat korkeita siellä, missä auton tarve ja omistus on vähäinen.

Kun toteutetaan Helsingin kantakaupungin laajennusalueita, pitää myös kunnolla selvittää se, miten auton omistusta ja käyttöä ohjataan. Jos autopaikkojen määrää voidaan vähentää, voidaan sekä aluetehokkuutta nostaa että toteutuskustannuksia alentaa.

Helsingin kantakaupungin laajennusalueiden osalta voidaan lisäksi todeta, että jos autonomistusta niillä voidaan vähentää, voidaan luopua alustavien arvioiden mukaan noin 300 - 350 M hintaisesta keskustatunnelista, koska tämä hanke riippuu nimenomaan näiden alueiden autonkäyttöpaineesta.
Jos alueille ei toteuteta uusia metrolinjoja tai tunneliratikoita, kyseinen raha riittää lähes mihin tahansa kuviteltavissa oleviin raitioliikenteen, kävelyn ja pyöräilyn kehittämishankkeisiin eteläisessä kantakaupungissa.

Monille sellaisille, jotka käyttävät autoa vain satunnaisesti, yhteiskäyttöauto voisi olla oleellisesti parempi vaihtoehto kuin oman auton omistaminen.

----------


## petteri

> Asuntojen hinnan määräävät kolme tekijää: sijainti, sijainti ja sijainti.
> 
> Helsingin kantakaupungissa sijainnin oleellinen tekijä on se, että työ-, asiointi- ja vapaa-ajanmatkat voi hoitaa ilman autoa.
> 
> Asunnoista maksetaan osaltaan korkeaa hintaa nimenomaan siksi, että ei tarvita autoa. On tunnettu tosiasia, että Helsingin seudulla asuntojen neliöhinnat ovat korkeita siellä, missä auton tarve ja omistus on vähäinen.


Tuosta olen ihan samaa mieltä. Asuminen Etelä-Helsingissä tekee minulle mahdolliseksi elämän ilman autokuluja. Jos asuisin kantakaupungin ulkopuolella minulla olisi varmaan auto. 

Jos Jätkäsaareen halutaan tosissaan tehdä vähäautoista aluetta, sinne pitää tehdä hyvin paljon pieniä asuntoja kuten Kalliossa ja Punavuoressa. Jos asuntojen keskikoko on 40 neliötä, alueella on paljon autottomia talouksia. Jos asuntojen keskikoko on 80 neliötä, autottomien talouksia on paljon vähemmän.

Minun käsitykseni mukaan lähes jokaisella taloudella, jolla on varaa maksaa yli 300000 euroa asunnosta on myös auto. Jos asutaan vuokralla tai halvemmassa omistusasunnossa tilanne on erilainen.

----------


## ultrix

> Jos asukkaalla on varaa maksaa yli 250000 euroa asunnosta, hänellä on hyvin usein myös auto. Eri asia käyttääkö hän sitä joka päivä työmatkoihin. Minusta realistinen autonomistuksen taso Jätkäsaaressa on 250-300 autoa/asukasta kohti.


Toki. Jos ei hyvätuloisenakaan kiinnosta sitten maksaa jotain Jätkäsaaren parkkipaikkavuokraa, kannattaa hankkia se parkkipaikka jostain muualta kerta sillä spåralla pääsee hakemaan sen auton tarvittaessa. Autopaikkojen määrä asuinalueella kuitenkin kannattaa painaa niin matalaksi kuin mahdollista, jos halutaan luoda viihtyisää, mutta korkeaa asumista meren rannalla. 100-200 autoa/as. on ihan hyvä normi. Ja jos suuri osa näistä paikoista on yhteiskäyttöautopaikkoja, riittää paikat vielä paremmin. Sen ikioman auton voi sitten tarpeettomana myydä, kun voi käyttää yhteistä autoa. Tai sitten maksaa kuukaudessa muutaman sata euroa autopaikasta  :Wink:

----------


## petteri

Tuo uusien alueiden kaavoitus on mielenkiintoinen ongelma.

Helsingin kaupunki saa parhaan tuoton noista alueista, kun kaikki tonti myydään eniten tarjoavillle ja asuntojen keskikooksi määritetään 60-65 neliötä. Noin saadaan aikaan aikuisten hyvintoimeentulevien sinkkujen ja parien asuinalue ja maksimoidaan tuotto. Jos asuntojen keskikoko nousee yli 65 neliön automäärä/asunto kasvaa erittäin voimakkaasti.

Minun mielestäni Jätkäsaareen eikä Hernesaareen ole syytä rakentaa yhtään kaupungin vuokra-taloa, köyhät voivat asua syrjempänäkin. Noin Helsingin kaupunki  hyvän verotulotuoton hyvätuloisilta sinkuilta/pareilta ja kaupunkiin saadaan uusi "eliittikaupunginosa".

----------


## ultrix

> Jos Jätkäsaareen halutaan tosissaan tehdä vähäautoista aluetta, sinne pitää tehdä hyvin paljon pieniä asuntoja kuten Kalliossa ja Punavuoressa. Jos asuntojen keskikoko on 40 neliötä, alueella on paljon autottomia talouksia. Jos asuntojen keskikoko on 80 neliötä, autottomien talouksia on paljon vähemmän.


Perusteena vissiin se, että keskimääräisesti isompi asunto = isompi perhe? Mulla on kokemusta autottoman perheen lapsena asumisesta käytännössä vuoteen 2004 asti, asunnon koko on pitkälti toistasataa neliötä, mutta ensimmäisen kerran vanhempani olivat käytännössä autollisia tosiaan vasta kaksi vuotta sitten vaikka muutimme tuohon tamperelaisen esikaupungin omakotitaloon jo vuonna 1997. Tätä ennen asuimme yhtä kaukana keskustassa ensin kerrostalossa ja rivitalossa, kohtuullisen hyvien joukkoliikenneyhteyksien varrella. 

Jos isäni isä, elämäntyylinään autoilu ei olisi kuollut, tuskin vanhempanikaan olisivat autokaupoille koskaan lähteneet. Perintö-Nissan tuli siis ikään kuin vahingossa, mutta ei siitä raskittu luopuakaan.

Yritän esimerkilläni todistaa, että on olemassa myös keskikokoisia perheitä, joilla ei ole autoa. Ja todennäköiseti juuri ne, joiden elämäntyylinä on urbaani, autoton elämä perheen koosta ja varallisuudesta riippumatta pakkautuvat todennäköisesti autottomille/vähäautoisille alueille, kuten juuri Helsingin kantakaupungin uusiin kaupunginosiin, kun taas "suomalainen unelma"-tyyppiset perheet siroutuvat ympäri naapuripitäjiä. Itseni voin hyvin kuvitella vuonna 2015 asumassa ensinnä mainitsemallani tavalla, asuinpa sitten Hesassa tai Mansessa.  :Very Happy: 




> Minun käsitykseni mukaan lähes jokaisella taloudella, jolla on varaa maksaa yli 300000 euroa asunnosta on myös auto. Jos asutaan vuokralla tai halvemmassa omistusasunnossa tilanne on erilainen.


Näinhän se on, etenkin kun yleensä 300000 euroa maksetaan isohkosta omakotitalosta, tai sitten luxusasunnosta Punavuoressa, jolloin pysäköintilupa kuuluu vastikkeeseen tms. Odotapa kunhan yhteisautoilu yleistyy, taitaa tuo ekvaatio menettää voimaansa.  :Wink:  Ja ne harvat, jotka ovat hyvätuloisia, mutta isot urheiluautot/SUV-katumaasturit eivät voisi vähempää kiinnostaa taitavat asua juuri näissä ratikkapysäkin vieressä olevissa merenrantakerrostaloissa...

----------


## vompatti

> 100-200 autoa/as. on ihan hyvä normi.


Vaikka kaikenlaisia automiehiä tunnenkin, niin kellään ei ole noin paljon autoja! Mun mielestä sopiva suhde olisi 100-200 as./auto. Montakos raitiovaunua per asukas pitäis olla hyvässä kaupungissa?

----------


## ultrix

Tarkoitin toki 100-200 autoa / 1000 asukasta, eli 5-10 asukasta/auto.  :Smile:  Kaikenlaisia huolimattomuusvirheitä sattuu, ja sitten niitä ei pääse korjaamaan, kun "Muokkaa"-nappi katoaa tietyn ajan päästä. 

Mulle sopis henk.koht. vallan hyvin mitoitus 100-200 asukasta/auto, eli 5-10 autoa / 1000 asukasta. Tiedä häntä sitten, salliiko Suomen lainsäädäntö tuollaisen kaavoituksen.

----------


## petteri

> Näinhän se on, etenkin kun yleensä 300000 euroa maksetaan isohkosta omakotitalosta, tai sitten luxusasunnosta Punavuoressa, jolloin pysäköintilupa kuuluu vastikkeeseen tms..


Tai keskihintaisesta 60-65 neliön asunnosta Jätkäsaaressa, jos asuntomarkkinat eivät romahda eikä Jätkäsaarta rakenneta niin nopeasti, että kysyntä tyrehtyy. Tuon hintaisen asunnon oston _edellytyksenä_ on monella oma 20000 euron autopaikka talon kellarissa.

"Autopaikat osakkeina" periaate on kyllä varmaan paras autopaikkojen rajoittaja. Kun autopaikasta pitää maksaa 20000-30000 euroa, todellinen kustannus tulee näkyviin. Jätkäsaaressa kannattaisi varmaan rakentaa autopaikkoja aidon kysynnän mukaan eikä niin että kaikki asukkaat maksavat autopaikat. Tuo kyllä vaatii parkkiluolia, joita laajennetaan tarpeen mukaan.

Jos alueella ei ole yhtään "ilmaista" paikkaa, vaan autopaikka maksaa 20000-30000 euroa + 20 euroa kuussa tai 150-200 euroa kuukaudessa taloudellinen ohjaus pieneen automäärään voi toimiakin. Hallinnollisiin ratkaisuihin en oikein usko.

----------


## late-

> Jos alueella ei ole yhtään "ilmaista" paikkaa, vaan autopaikka maksaa 20000-30000 euroa + 20 euroa kuussa tai 150-200 euroa kuukaudessa taloudellinen ohjaus pieneen automäärään voi toimiakin. Hallinnollisiin ratkaisuihin en oikein usko.


Toinen mielenkiintoinen apuväline voisi olla ilmainen mahdollisuus käyttää yhteiskäyttöautoa määräajan. Eli maksettaisiin vain käytöstä ja saataisiin yhteiskäyttöpoolin jäsenyys ilmaiseksi. Iso-Britanniassa on käytetty tätä konstia eli gryndereille on määrätty kaavan ehtoihin velvollisuus tarjota asukkaille määräajaksi jäsenyys yhteiskäyttöpalveluun.

Ongelmaksi Suomessa saattaa tulla se, että yhteiskäyttöautoja tarjoaa vain yksi taho. Silloin tulee herkästi sanomista, jos yhteiskunta velvoittaa antamaan rajaa käytännössä yhdelle firmalle. Iso-Britanniassa yhteiskäyttöautoja tarjoaa useampi palvelu, joten gryndereillä on ollut mahdollisuus valita palveluntarjoaja.

----------


## sam

> Minun mielestäni Jätkäsaareen eikä Hernesaareen ole syytä rakentaa yhtään kaupungin vuokra-taloa, köyhät voivat asua syrjempänäkin. Noin Helsingin kaupunki  hyvän verotulotuoton hyvätuloisilta sinkuilta/pareilta ja kaupunkiin saadaan uusi "eliittikaupunginosa".


Tarkoitatko siis, että alueiden selkeä sosio-ekonominen segregoiminen olisi mielestäsi toivottavaa kehitystä? Pelko proletariaatin invaasiosta Porthaninmäen  eteläpuolelle lienee turha, sillä hyvillä paikoilla sijaitsevista tulo- ja varallisuusrajattomista vuokra-asunnoista voi nykyisillä hinnoilla periä varsin korkeita vuokria kysynnän (ja siten vuokranantajan säännöllisten tulojen) siitä hiipumatta. En tosin tunne Helsingin nykyistä aravapolitiikkaa uusien talojen suhteen, mutta luulisin kaupungin osaavan ottaa omansa pois.

----------


## edsel

> Tarkoitatko siis, että alueiden selkeä sosio-ekonominen segregoiminen olisi mielestäsi toivottavaa kehitystä?


Jos suunnitellaan aluetta, jossa kaikki asukkaat ovat tavallista enemmän riippuvaisia joukkoliikenteestä, olisi samalla hyvä kädenojennus parantaa matkustusmukavuutta ja vähentää turvallisuusongelmia sille alueelle suuuntautuvilla linjoilla.

----------


## petteri

Tarkoitan sitä, ettei Helsingin kaupungin kannata tuottaa vuokra-asuntoja hintaan 5000 euroa/neliö (Jätkäsaaren asuntojen todennäköinen keskihinta eli vaihtoehtoiskustannus), vaan sillä perusteella, että alueen pitäisi olla sosiaalisesti sekoittunut. 5000 euroa/neliö hintaisen asunnon vuokran pitäisi olla yli 20 euroa neliöltä.

Ja jos kaupungin vuokra-asuntoja alueelta hankitaan, pitää niiden kustannusten näkyä todellisina eikä niin että kustannukset piilotetaan subventoituihin tontinvuokriin. Kun kaupungilla on erittäin arvokasta omaisuutta, pitää siitä saada hyvä hinta ja maksimoida hyvätuloisten veronmaksajien määrä. Ei pidä tehdä samaa virhettä kuin Katajanokalla.

Jätkäsaaren rakennusoikeuden hinnalla (arviolta 2000 euroa/kerrosneliömetri) rakentaa jo melkein vuokratalon syrjemmälle tai pystyy lähes ostamaan asuntoja olemassa olevasta rakennuskannasta. Asuntojen ostaminen olemassaolevasta asuntokannasta on minusta sosiaalisen sekoittumisen kannalta paras vaihtoehto. Nyt vaan vanhojen asuntojen hinnat ovat hyvin korkeat.

----------


## 339-DF

Helsingin Sanomien mukaan keskustatunnelin hinta-arvio on noussut puoleen miljardiin euroon. Vuosi sitten rakennushankkeen arvioitiin maksavan 270320 miljoonaa euroa tunnelin pituudesta riippuen. Nyt arviot ovat 475545 miljoonaa euroa. Tämän summan lisäksi liittymät maanalaisiin pysäköintihalleihin maksavat 50 miljoonaa euroa. Hinta-arvioon eivät kuulu hankkeen edellyttämät laajat, väliaikaiset liikennejärjestelyt keskustassa.

Tunnelin reitiltä on löydetty heikkoja kohtia, joiden rakentaminen on ennakoitua kalliimpaa. Myös tunnelirakentamisen yleinen hintataso on noussut.

Tämä ennakoi mielestäni myös länsimetron hinta-arvion kaksinkertaistumista. Perustelut samat kuin edellä...

----------


## kemkim

> Ongelmaksi Suomessa saattaa tulla se, että yhteiskäyttöautoja tarjoaa vain yksi taho. Silloin tulee herkästi sanomista, jos yhteiskunta velvoittaa antamaan rajaa käytännössä yhdelle firmalle. Iso-Britanniassa yhteiskäyttöautoja tarjoaa useampi palvelu, joten gryndereillä on ollut mahdollisuus valita palveluntarjoaja.


Tällainenkin on City Car Clubin lisäksi:
http://www.autopooli.fi/

----------


## teme

> Helsingin Sanomien mukaan keskustatunnelin hinta-arvio on noussut puoleen miljardiin euroon. Vuosi sitten rakennushankkeen arvioitiin maksavan 270320 miljoonaa euroa tunnelin pituudesta riippuen. Nyt arviot ovat 475545 miljoonaa euroa. Tämän summan lisäksi liittymät maanalaisiin pysäköintihalleihin maksavat 50 miljoonaa euroa. Hinta-arvioon eivät kuulu hankkeen edellyttämät laajat, väliaikaiset liikennejärjestelyt keskustassa.


Sanoisin, että sen tunnelin voi tuolla perusteella unohtaa. "Verorahoista uutta 200 miljoonan pottia ei oteta, siitä ryhmät ovat yksimielisiä." (HS) Heh, mikä peikko ne sitten toimittaa? Valtiota lienee turha huutaa apuun. Kaupungin maata vapautuu lähinnä Sörnäisten rannasta, eikä sen arvo ole 200 miljoonaa, puolesta miljardista puhumattakaan. Sinänsä jos Stockmann ja kaverit haluaa maksaa tuon tunnelin, niin sen kun... Palaisin siihen Soininvaaran joskus esittämään ajatukseen, pidennetään parkkihallien sisäänajotunneleita.




> Tämä ennakoi mielestäni myös länsimetron hinta-arvion kaksinkertaistumista. Perustelut samat kuin edellä...


Mielenkiintoinen huomio, voi hyvinkin olla että se pintavaihtoehto avataan uudelleen. Senhän piti olla kalliimpi, koska tunneli on verrattaen halpaa kaivaa.

Loppuun vielä kevennyksenä Helsinkiläisen kaupunginsuunnittelun tasosta samasta Hesarin artikkelista:
"Olisihan se aikamoinen päätös, jos tunneli jätettäisiinkin rakentamatta", kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan puheenjohtaja Maija Anttila (sd) sanoo. Hänen mukaansa koko keskustan kehittäminen nojaa siihen, että keskustatunneli rakennetaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Loppuun vielä kevennyksenä Helsinkiläisen kaupunginsuunnittelun tasosta samasta Hesarin artikkelista:
> "Olisihan se aikamoinen päätös, jos tunneli jätettäisiinkin rakentamatta", kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan puheenjohtaja Maija Anttila (sd) sanoo. Hänen mukaansa koko keskustan kehittäminen nojaa siihen, että keskustatunneli rakennetaan.


Täytynee muistuttaa Maijaa tänään lautakunnassa, että minun mielestäni olisi aikamoinen päätös rakentaa keskustatunneli. Eihän rakentamattajättämispäätöstä voi tehdä, kun ei kerran ole päätetty vielä rakentaakaan. Nimittäin sitä ei tarvitse päättää, että ei rakenneta, vain se että rakennetaan.

Tuon hinnan kanssa on minusta omituinen henki tällä "tunnelimafialla". Nyt puhutaan aivan kuin ongelma olisi "vain" 200 miljoonaa. Ikään kuin se 300 miljoona olisi jo. Mutta tämä taitaa olla tarkoituskin. Kiinnitetään yleisön huomio ihan muuhun kuin todelliseen asiaan. Ei puhuta siitä, kuka maksaa 500-600 miljoonan kokonaislaskun, vaan puhutaan vain siitä, mistä saadaan "puuttuva" 200 milliä.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Nimittäin sitä ei tarvitse päättää, että ei rakenneta, vain se että rakennetaan.


Anttila käyttääkin tässä näppärää poliittista retoriikkaa ja pyrkii luomaan sellaisen kuvan, että hanke on jo päätetty. Koko keskustan kehittämisen riippuminen tunnelista on sekin väite, jolle ei löydy mitään konkreettista perustetta. Olisi kieltämättä hauskaa kuulla samalta henkilöltä joskus jotain rakentavampaakin kuin sanakikkailua.

----------


## JMerlin

> Palaisin siihen Soininvaaran joskus esittämään ajatukseen, pidennetään parkkihallien sisäänajotunneleita.


Ehkä olen ymmärtänyt jotain väärin, kun mielestäni "keskustatunneli" on jo rakenteilla, juurikin tuollainen. Ainakin täällä Kampissa rytisee aamusta iltaan. Ymmärtääkseni tekeillä on sellainen tunneli, jota kautta pääsee suureen osaan keskustan parkkihalleista lännessä aina Lastenkodinkadulta, idässä jostain Kaisaniemenkadun tienoilta saakka, ja useammasta aukosta näiden ääripäiden välilläkin. En tosiaan hahmota, mihin tarvittaisiin vielä toinen tunneli, jos väitetään sen olevan tarkoitettu parkkihalleihin pääsemiseen. Keskustan läpiajoa taas tuskin on tarkoituksenmukaista edesauttaa.

Joku kirjoitti muuten veikeästi Hesarin keskustelupalstalla, ettei kävelykeskustaan suinkaan tarvita puolen miljardin tunnelia, vaan muutama betoniporsas riittää mainiosti. Terävä havainto  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Koko keskustan kehittämisen riippuminen tunnelista on sekin väite, jolle ei löydy mitään konkreettista perustetta.


Kuulin siihen tänään perustelun: Kävelykeskustan rakentaminen riippuu keskustatunnelista siksi, että kaupunginhallitus on niin päättänyt.

Näinhän se onkin. Asiasta äänestettiin kaupunginhallituksessa, ja vihreät ja vasemmistoliitto jäivät häviölle.

Tällaista politiikkaa siis meillä harjoitetaan. Ensi vuonna muuten on sitten kunnallisvaalit taas.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> En tosiaan hahmota, mihin tarvittaisiin vielä toinen tunneli, jos väitetään sen olevan tarkoitettu parkkihalleihin pääsemiseen. Keskustan läpiajoa taas tuskin on tarkoituksenmukaista edesauttaa.


Se halutaan juuri tuohon keskustan läpiajoon. 48 % tunnelin 55.000 päivittäisestä autosta ajaa tunnelin päästä päähän.

Ainoa uusi pysäköintiluolayhteys on Stockmannin uuteen Mannerheimintien alla olevaan luolaan. Kun Keskuskatu muuttuu nyt kävelykaduksi, Stockan luolaan ei pääse sitä reittiä, ja keskustatunnelista tulisi pitkä tunneli Keskuskadun alle. Nykyisiin luoliinhan on yhteydet jo kävelykeskusta-alueen ulkopuolelta.

Antero

----------


## JMerlin

> Ainoa uusi pysäköintiluolayhteys on Stockmannin uuteen Mannerheimintien alla olevaan luolaan.


Itse asiassa keskustan huoltotunnelista pääsee ymmärtääkseni myös sinne. Ainoat mieleeni tulevat ydinkeskustan pysäköintiluolat, minne huoltotunnelista ei pääse, eikä olisi ihan helppoa järjestää pääsyä, mutta minne keskustatunnelista pääsisi helposti, ovat Asema-aukiolla ja Musiikkitalon luona.

----------


## vristo

> Kuulin siihen tänään perustelun: Kävelykeskustan rakentaminen riippuu keskustatunnelista siksi, että kaupunginhallitus on niin päättänyt.
> 
> Näinhän se onkin. Asiasta äänestettiin kaupunginhallituksessa, ja vihreät ja vasemmistoliitto jäivät häviölle.


Eli asiat on periaatteessa jo päätetty: "Pajunen-Vapaavuori-Anttila-mafia" jyrää. Hommahan käy kuin Kiinassa ikäänkuin  :Wink: .

----------


## Junantuoma

Vähän satunnaista ajatuskulkua tunneleista:

Onko keskustan ja länsimetron tunneleitten ja satama-alueitten rakentamisen välillä jotain yhteistä? Satama-alueet vaativat ison mittakaavan maa-ainesten vaitoa, tunneleista saadaan mursketta läheltä. Tunneleista tuskin valitetaan, avokallioitten murskaaminen pääkaupunkiseudulla aiheuttaa melkoisella todennäköisyydellä valituksia lupaprosessiin ja hankkeitten viivästymistä.

Todetaanko kenties silloin kun satama-alueitten rakentaminen on lähdössä käyntiin, että on välttämätöntä louhia tunnelit, jotta satama-alueet voidaan rakentaa aikataulussa ja rakentamisen viivästyminen aiheuttaisi kaupungille taloudelliset jättimenetykset?  Onkohan satama-alueitten tulevista asukkaista tulossa maksajia tunneleitten puuttuville sadoille miljoonille euroille?

----------


## kemkim

> Onkohan satama-alueitten tulevista asukkaista tulossa maksajia tunneleitten puuttuville sadoille miljoonille euroille?


Vaikka kaupunki antaisi tontit rakennuttajille ilmaiseksi, ne myisivät asunnot markkinahintaan. Kukaan ei osta ylihintaisia asuntoja, joten rakennuttajat joutuisivat myymään asunnot pienemmällä marginaalilla. Tai jos ostavatkin ylihinnalla, niin sittenhän ongelmaa ei ole, kukaan kun ei pakota ostamaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko keskustan ja länsimetron tunneleitten ja satama-alueitten rakentamisen välillä jotain yhteistä?


Vastaus taitaa riippua siitä, keneltä kysytään.

Jos nyt kootaan mitä on tiedossa, niin tällaisenkin yhteyden voi kehittää:

Länsiväylän autoliikenne keskustaan kasvaa, koska metron vuoksi Espooseen rakennetaan lisää ja lisäasukkaat lisäävät autoilua. Kun ne autot eivät mahdu maanpäälliseen katuverkkoon, lisää kapasiteettia saadaan keskustatunnelista.

Myöskään Jätkäsaaren kohdalla ei uskota siihen, että siellä asuisi tulevaisuudessa autottomia perheitä kuten muualla keskustassa nykyään, ja niidenkin autoille tarvitaan lisää katutilaa. Keskustatunneli ratkaisee tämänkin. Ja sama selitys pätee myös niemen itälaidalla uusilla alueilla.

Väitän kuitenkin, että tuo edellä kirjoittamani on puppua. Ensinnäkään keskustatunnelista ei pääse mihinkään muualle kuin keskustan toiselle puolelle. Tunnelista on ajoyhteys Forumin, Asema-aukion ja Kluuvin parkkiluoliin. Muualle keskustaan autolla aikovat ajavat edelleen maan päällä. Ja Helsingin keskusta on muutakin kuin vain kolme parkkiluolaa, joten on toiveajattelua, että Helsingin keskustaan (ei ainoastaan mainittuihin luoliin) suuntautuvaa autoliikennettä voidaan jotenkin helpottaa keskustatunnelilla.

Toiseksi toistamieni väitteiden esittäjät asennoituvat liikenteeseen epärealistisella tavalla. He eivät ymmärrä urbaania elämää, vaan luulevat kaikkia ihmisiä ehkä kaltaisikseen, jotka eivät osaa liikkua ja elää kapungissa. Helsinki (eivät naapurit Espoo ja Vantaa) on jo kasvanut sen verran "metropoliksi", että kaupunki on liian suuri pikkukaupunkimaiselle autoon perustuvalle liikkumiskulttuurille.

Näiden autoihmisten on vaikea myöntää, että kasvun myötä auton käytön mahdollisuus heikkenee kaiken aikaa. Siksi on turhaa käyttää tilaa ja rahaa autoiluun, joka supistuu kasvun myötä marginaali-ilmiöksi. Todellisissa suurkaupungeissa ei edes omisteta enää autoa.

Helsingissä on vielä opittavana, miten liikennettä suunnitellaan suurkaupungin tapaan - joukkoliikenteenä. Eivät ihmiset hanki ja käytä autoja, jos heidän ei ole pakko. Siten viimeksi torstaina kaupunkisuunittelulautakunnassa jälleen kuulemani väite "kun kuitenkin kaikki liikkuvat autolla" osoittaa puutetta ymmärtää kaupungin kehitystä ja kyvyttömyyttä suunnitella kaupunkia hallitusti.

Antero

----------


## JMerlin

Olen kyllä täysin samaa mieltä kanssasi keskustatunnelin tarpeellisuudesta. Nostan silti esille erään yksityiskohdan.




> keskustatunnelista ei pääse mihinkään muualle kuin keskustan toiselle puolelle. Tunnelista on ajoyhteys Forumin, Asema-aukion ja Kluuvin parkkiluoliin. Muualle keskustaan autolla aikovat ajavat edelleen maan päällä.


Kaupunkisuunnitteluviraston WWW-sivujen mukaan tunnelista on lisäksi kolme yhteyttä maanpäälliseen katuverkkoon (ellei alla oleva ole vanhentunutta tietoa). Jokin pienehkö osa keskustan alueelle ajavista autoilijoista voisi siis osan matkaa hyödyntää tunnelia - toki hekin lopulta päätyen maanpäälliseen katuverkkoon.




> Keskustatunneli alkaa Länsiväylältä ja päättyy Sörnäisten rantatielle. Tunneliin on katuverkosta liittymä Rautatiekaduilla Mechelininkadun ja Runeberginkadun välillä, Töölönlahdenkadulla ja Siltavuorenrannassa. Lisäksi tunnelista on yhteydet Forumin, Elielin ja Kluuvin pysäköintilaitoksiin kaikista suunnista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kaupunkisuunnitteluviraston WWW-sivujen mukaan tunnelista on lisäksi kolme yhteyttä maanpäälliseen katuverkkoon (ellei alla oleva ole vanhentunutta tietoa).


Kyllä näin on. Mechelininkadulta rampit keskustan suuntaan ja Siltavuorenrannasta samoin. Töölönlahdella on ramppi pohjoiseen. Täytyyhän sieltä päästä Töölönölahden maiseman tärveleviin toimistotaloihin. Ehkäpä niiden henkilöautoliikenne onkin suuri murhe, ettei niiden työntekijöiden vaan tarvitse alentua joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi siinä pääradan vieressä. Ja tietenkin on varauduttava Vapaudenkatuun, Alvar Aallon suureen suunnitelmaan...

Itse pidän Mechelininkadun ja Siltavuorenrannan ramppeja vain tunnelin päätyinä, sillä täytyyhän tunneliin päästä jostain muualtakin kuin Länsiväylältä ja Sörnäisten rantatieltä. Mutta kun ajatellaan koko Helsingin niemeä, ei niemelle autoileville ole tunnelista mitään hyötyä. Töölön menijät eivät tunnelia tarvitse kummastakaan suunnasta. Kaivokadun eteläpuolelle meinijöiden on pakko ajaa nykyisiä reittejä katuverkossa.

Nyt voi tietenkin ihmetellä, että miksi sitten on jätetty mm. Töölönkadun ja Kaisaniemen liittymät pois. Siihen on yksinekrtainen selitys. Liikenne-ennusteissa todettiin, ettei niistä ole mitään hyötyä, kun katuverkko ei vedä enempää autoja kuin nykyäänkään. Eli keskustan saavutettavuutta henkilöautoilla ei voinutkaan parantaa tunnelilla. Niinpä tunnelin ainoa tehtävä on "parantaa" vain läpiajoliikennettä. Mutta kuka on kiinnostunut siitä maksamaan? Kun se ei kiinosta keskustan kauppiaita, niin kiinnostaisiko se Itäkeskuksen ja Ison omenan tai Tapiolan kauppiaita, jotka voisivat siten houkutella uusia asiakkaita kaupungin vastakkaiselta laidalta? Älkää unta nähkö! Eihän Iso omena halua maksaa edes Länsiväylän rampeista ihan vieressä.

Antero

PS: Siltavuorenrannan ramppien todellinen syy on itse tunnelin rakentaminen. Se on kätevä paikka mennä sisään kallioon ja ajaa louhetta ulos. Ennustetut liikennemäärät ovat niin mitättömiä, ettei niitä varten koskaan tehtäisi niin kallista tunneliittymää. Eli suomksi, koko liittymä on tarpeeton liikenteen kannalta.

----------


## ultrix

> Ja tietenkin on varauduttava Vapaudenkatuun, Alvar Aallon suureen suunnitelmaan...


Eikös tuo ollut kuitenkin Eliel Saarisen suunnitelma?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eikös tuo ollut kuitenkin Eliel Saarisen suunnitelma?


Kyllä Elielkin jo siirsi rautatietä pois kaupungin keskustasta. Hänen suunnitelmissaan ei vaan ollut moottoritietä vaan puistokatu. Samanlainen keskusbulevardi kuin on esim. Cahmps Elysé Pariisissa tai Andrasy Ut Budapestissä.

Alvari pisti kaiken paremmaksi uuden autojen ajan mukaisesti. Rautatien tilalla tulee keskustaan motari, joka päättyy Terassitori-nimiseen pysäköintilaitokseen Töölönlahdella.

Antero

----------


## a__m

> Alvari pisti kaiken paremmaksi uuden autojen ajan mukaisesti. Rautatien tilalla tulee keskustaan motari, joka päättyy Terassitori-nimiseen pysäköintilaitokseen Töölönlahdella.


Korjaamme hieman  :Wink:  En pysty täysin varmasti säilömuististani palauttamaan mieleen, oliko Saarisen Kuningasavenuen nimellä maamme itsenäisyyden ensi metreillä suunnitellun puistokadun tarkoitus korvata rautatie, mutta Alvar Aallon Vapaudenkatu-suunnitelmassa rautatietä ei olisi poistettu. Aallon vuonna 1964 luonnostelemaan keskustasuunnitelmaan kuului Töölönlahden länsirannan muokkaaminen kulttuurirakennuskäyttöön, kolmitasoinen Terassitori valtavine autohalleineen, liiketiloineen sekä viihtyisine kokoontumiskansineen (viihtyisyydestä sallinee olla eri mieltä) ja mm. linja-autoaseman siirtäminen lännemmäksi Kampin rakentamisen myötä.

Suunnitelmaan kuulunut Vapaudenkatu olisi ollut kymmenkaistainen Helsingin säteittäiset sisääntuloväylät Pasilassa yhdistävä ja keskustaan johtava väylä, joka Rautatieasemalle tultaessa olisi eritasoliittymin jaettu länteen kohti Kaisaniemeä ja lounaaseen kohti Kamppia. Vapaudenkatu olisi rakennettu Helsingin ja Pasilan välisen rataosuuden päälle, rautatietä ei siis olisi purettu.

Lienee aiheellista tarkistaa tämä esittämäni, kunhan aikaa löytyy. Etenkin Laura Kolben teoksista löytyy miellyttävästi osviittaa aiheeseen liittyen.

----------


## kemkim

> Suunnitelmaan kuulunut Vapaudenkatu olisi ollut kymmenkaistainen Helsingin säteittäiset sisääntuloväylät Pasilassa yhdistävä ja keskustaan johtava väylä, joka Rautatieasemalle tultaessa olisi eritasoliittymin jaettu länteen kohti Kaisaniemeä ja lounaaseen kohti Kamppia.


Voihan tässä suunnitelmassa nähdä sitä järkeä, että autoliikenne keskitettäisiin samaan paikkaan mihin junaliikennekin, jolloin liikenteen melu vähenisi muualla. Muilla pääväylillä voitaisiin hidastaa nopeuksia ja suosia niillä enemmän joukkoliikennettä, kun henkilöautoliikenne olisi keskitetty tuolle Vapaudenkadulle. Tämä melun ja saasteiden väheneminen olisi varmaan tervetullutta Mannerheimintien varrella asuville. Mechelininkadulla liikenne ei haitanne niin paljon, koska se on syrjempänä asutuksesta, Hämeentieltä taas henkilöautot on ohjattu rantatielle. Tosin itse en kattaisi keskustan ja Pasilan välistä rautatietä moottorikadulla, koska sieltä on kaunis näkymä keskustaan. Pikemminkin tämä Vapaudenkatu olisi tullut rakentaa tunneliin syvälle rautatien alapuolelle.

----------


## a__m

> Voihan tässä suunnitelmassa nähdä sitä järkeä, että autoliikenne keskitettäisiin samaan paikkaan mihin junaliikennekin, jolloin liikenteen melu vähenisi muualla. Muilla pääväylillä voitaisiin hidastaa nopeuksia ja suosia niillä enemmän joukkoliikennettä, kun henkilöautoliikenne olisi keskitetty tuolle Vapaudenkadulle. Tämä melun ja saasteiden väheneminen olisi varmaan tervetullutta Mannerheimintien varrella asuville. Mechelininkadulla liikenne ei haitanne niin paljon, koska se on syrjempänä asutuksesta, Hämeentieltä taas henkilöautot on ohjattu rantatielle. Tosin itse en kattaisi keskustan ja Pasilan välistä rautatietä moottorikadulla, koska sieltä on kaunis näkymä keskustaan. Pikemminkin tämä Vapaudenkatu olisi tullut rakentaa tunneliin syvälle rautatien alapuolelle.


Näen tuossa melun ja saasteiden vähenemisessä tietyillä alueilla osatotuuden, mutta selvittämättä ikuisiksi ajoiksi (onneksi) jäi, kuinka paljon Aallon suunnitelma olisikaan lisännyt yksityisautoilua (turhaa sellaista) keskusta-alueella. On huomattava, että Vapaudenkatu tosiasiassa ei siis olisi ollut yksinäinen projekti itsessään: siihen liittyi myös muita keskusta-alueen liikennejärjestelyjä, mainittavimpina nyt jo aikaisemmin mainitsemani 3500-autopaikkainen Terassitori sekä laajat liittymäjärjestelyt Töölönlahdella. Todellisuudessa epäilemättä liikenne kuin sitä kautta jonkinasteisella syy-yhteydellä saastuneisuus keskusta-alueella olisi lisääntynyt olennaisesti.

Mechelininkadulla asuneena kommentoin liikenteen vaikutusta: melu ja saasteet korostuvat katukuilussa, ruuhkat ovat kestämättömät, etenkin, mikäli Länsiväylänsuulla on mitään pielessä. Joukkoliikenne meklulta on siirretty kokonaan pois Runeberginkadulle ja Mannerheimitielle (Turuntien ja -väylän linjat), jäljellä ovat vain bussi 24 ja raitiovaunu 8, joka sekin joutuu vielä toistaiseksi kamppailemaan katutilasta autojen kanssa Leppäsuon ja Marian sairaalan kohdalla.

----------


## kemkim

> Mechelininkadulla asuneena kommentoin liikenteen vaikutusta: melu ja saasteet korostuvat katukuilussa, ruuhkat ovat kestämättömät, etenkin, mikäli Länsiväylänsuulla on mitään pielessä.


Joo, olenkin joskus miettinyt, että aika inhottavaa on sen kadun varren taloissa asua joukkoliikenteen käyttäjänä, kun pääsee kulkemaan läheltä vain harvoin kulkevalla 24:llä ja 8-ratikalla. Hölmöä, kun ydinkeskustaan pääsee harvemmin kuin monesta lähiöstä, mutta poikittaisyhteys on tiheämpi. Toki 3:n ratikalle tai Topeliuksenkadun/Runeberginkadun busseille voi kävellä, mutta onhan siinä jonkin verran matkaa. Onneksi sen kadun varrella ei ole kuin joitakin asuintaloja, niin ei tämä yhteyksien puute häiritse kovin monia. Parempi se liikenne on minusta siellä olla, kuin jos se ruuhkauttaisi ja saastuttaisi vaikka keskisempää Töölöä, jossa asuu enemmän ihmisiä. Lapinlahden hautausmaan asukkaat tai puiston Sibelius-monumenttikaan eivät taida olla kovin valitusherkkää sorttia  :Smile:

----------


## ksaunam

> Joo, olenkin joskus miettinyt, että aika inhottavaa on sen kadun varren taloissa asua joukkoliikenteen käyttäjänä, kun pääsee kulkemaan läheltä vain harvoin kulkevalla 24:llä ja 8-ratikalla. Hölmöä, kun ydinkeskustaan pääsee harvemmin kuin monesta lähiöstä, mutta poikittaisyhteys on tiheämpi. Toki 3:n ratikalle tai Topeliuksenkadun/Runeberginkadun busseille voi kävellä, mutta onhan siinä jonkin verran matkaa. Onneksi sen kadun varrella ei ole kuin joitakin asuintaloja, niin ei tämä yhteyksien puute häiritse kovin monia. Parempi se liikenne on minusta siellä olla, kuin jos se ruuhkauttaisi ja saastuttaisi vaikka keskisempää Töölöä, jossa asuu enemmän ihmisiä. Lapinlahden hautausmaan asukkaat tai puiston Sibelius-monumenttikaan eivät taida olla kovin valitusherkkää sorttia


Mechelininkadulla [pohjoispäässä] tällä hetkellä asuvana rohkenen olla eri mieltä tästä, liikenne on erittäin häiritsevää etenkin ruuhka-aikoina aikaisemmin mainitun katukuilu-efektin johdosta. Etenkin kun ymmärtääkseni suurin osa tuosta liikenteestä on turhanpäiväistä Helsingin läpiajoliikennettä eikä niinkään alueen omien asukkaiden ajoa. Kadun varrella kuitenkin on aina hautausmaalta toiseen päähän asti lähes yhtenäisenä rivinä taloja joten asukkaitakin on enemmän kuin "joitakin taloja". 

Lisäksi ruuhka-aikoina jotkut autoilijoista ovat totaalisen piittaamattomia valoristeyksissä ja änkeävät jonoksi suojateiden päälle seisomaan punaisten ajaksi, joita onkin sitten kiva väistellä.

Katua pitkin menevien julkisen liikenteen yhteyksien puute ei erityisesti henkilökohtaisesti häiritse, koska Topeliuksenkatu on korttelin takana. Tosin pelkän bussirallin sijasta voisivat vihdoin linjata myös jonkun raitiolinjan myös Topeliuksenkatua pitkin.

----------


## kemkim

> Etenkin kun ymmärtääkseni suurin osa tuosta liikenteestä on turhanpäiväistä Helsingin läpiajoliikennettä eikä niinkään alueen omien asukkaiden ajoa. Kadun varrella kuitenkin on aina hautausmaalta toiseen päähän asti lähes yhtenäisenä rivinä taloja joten asukkaitakin on enemmän kuin "joitakin taloja".


Kyllä, mutta Mechelininkatuhan onkin tarkoitettu keskustan pääkaduksi. Kun on päätetty, että autoja keskustaan saa tulla, niin ne on pakko jotain reittiä linjata. En näe järkeviä vaihtoehtoja Mechelininkadulle. Siellä ne autot vähiten häiritsevät, sillä vaikka Mechelininkadun varrella taloja onkin, niin kuitenkin suhteessa melko vähän verrattuna siihen, että niitä autoja Mannerheimintien tai Topeliuksenkadun kautta reititettäisiin. Ihan kohtuumatkahan tuossa on puistoa ja hautausmaata, sairaalaa sun muuta kuitenkin Mechelininkadulla ja talojakin on länsipuolella vain yhden talon verran suunnilleen leveyssuunnassa, jonka jälkeen on viheraluetta. Lisäksi se on sopivasti keskustan laidalla, jolloin haitat ja ruuhkat ovat lähinnä kadun varren asukkaiden riesana, eivätkä heijastu muualle niin paljoa, koska Mechelininkadun länsipuolella ei ole paljoa toimintoja. Jos tätä reittiä kulkeva henkilöautomäärä siirrettäisiin vaikka Mannerheimintielle, sillä olisi dramaattiset vaikutukset (joukko)liikenteen sujuvuuteen tällä reitillä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos tätä reittiä kulkeva henkilöautomäärä siirrettäisiin vaikka Mannerheimintielle, sillä olisi dramaattiset vaikutukset (joukko)liikenteen sujuvuuteen tällä reitillä.


Oikea ratkaisu onkin siirtää henkilöautoliikenne joukkoliikenteeseen. Mutta meidän kaupunkimme valtapuolueilla on tässä asiassa vaan asennevamma. Heidän mielestään "kaikki ajavat kumminkin" autoillaan. He eivät pidä joukkoliikennettä liikenteenä, vaan kuriositeettina, joka ylläpidetään niitä onnettomia varten, joilla ei ole varaa autoon.

Nämä ovat luutuneita käsityksiä 1960-luvulta. Ne ovat myös typeryyttä sulkea silmät siltä tosiasialta, ettei autoja mahdu loputtomasti kaupunkiin. Maaseudulle kyllä, ja varmaan siksi nämä samat tahot haluavatkin liittää Helsinkiin Sipoon maaseutua. On se niin urbaania!

Tästä on hyvä esimerkki huomenna kaupunkisuunittelulautakunnassa. Samaan aikaan kun suunnitellaan erinomaista joukkoliikenneyhteyttä Laajasalosta keskutaan, pitäisi rakentaa yhtä kalliit tunnelijärjestelyt Herttoniemeen henkilöautoille. Miksi? Sen vuoksi, että joukkoliikenneyhteyden ei uskota vaikuttavan millään tavalla henkilöautoilun kasvuun, vaan autojen määrää lasketaan aivan kuin joukkoliikennettä ei olisikaan.

Kysyy muuten kärsivällisyyttä istua noista asioista päättämässä jälleen.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Korjaamme hieman


Olet oikeassa minunkin mielestäni Alvarin suunnitelmien suhteen. Smith-Polvinen myötäili noita tuon ajan suuruudenhulluja ajatuksia, mutta piti myös rautatieaseman paikallaan.

Saarinen sen sijaan suunnitteli Töölönölahden täyttöä ja aseman siirtämistä pois. Kuvia Saarisen suunnitelmista löytyy vaikka käynnissä olevan seudun suunnittelukilpailun aineistosta.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Kampin metron kääntöraide ja "toista metrolinjaa" varten tehty yhdysraide tulee jo nykyisellään Leppäsuolle, se päättyy käsittääkseni suurin piirtein Perhonkadun ja Mechelininkadun risteykseen. Tähänhän saisi hyvin uuden metroaseman alueen joukkoliikennettä parantamaan. Hinta toki on metromainen eli n. 50Me, siis noin kaksi keraa Jätkäsaaren raitiotiehankkeen hinta  :Sad: 

Joka toinen juna Leppäsuolle, joka toinen Ruoholahteen. Ruohikseen jäävä kapasiteetti riittää kyllä tulevaisuudessa Espoon suunnalle.

----------


## kemkim

> Kysyy muuten kärsivällisyyttä istua noista asioista päättämässä jälleen.


Varmasti kysyy! Onneksi kuitenkin Suomesta löytyy muutamia ihmisiä, jotka ovat perehtyneet joukkoliikenteeseen ihan ammatillisessa mielessä. Ilman tätä porukkaa tässä maassa olisi joukkoliikenteen asema aika kehno, kun ei sen puolesta kukaan puhuisi asiaa. Unohtamatta tietenkään lähipalveluita, jotka mahdollistavat autottoman elämän ja sitä kautta joukkoliikenteen ahkeran käytön. Lähipalvelut ja joukkoliikenne tarvitsisivat kipeästi maineen kohennusta varsinkin näin ilmastonmuutoksen kynnyksellä, ne kun voivat olla muutakin kuin rämisevä bussi ja nuhjuinen Siwa.

----------


## kemkim

> Kampin metron kääntöraide ja "toista metrolinjaa" varten tehty yhdysraide tulee jo nykyisellään Leppäsuolle, se päättyy käsittääkseni suurin piirtein Perhonkadun ja Mechelininkadun risteykseen. Tähänhän saisi hyvin uuden metroaseman alueen joukkoliikennettä parantamaan.


Taitaa olla turhan lähellä Kampin metroasemaa, että siitä olisi yksinään hyötyä. Osana laajempaa metron jatkoa Kampista Pasilaan se voisi toki olla hyvä paikka sijoittaa asema.

----------


## teme

> Kyllä, mutta Mechelininkatuhan onkin tarkoitettu keskustan pääkaduksi. Kun on päätetty, että autoja keskustaan saa tulla, niin ne on pakko jotain reittiä linjata. En näe järkeviä vaihtoehtoja Mechelininkadulle.


Sikäli kun meillä näitä tunneleita puuhastellaan, niin Mechelininkatu välillä Eteläinen Hesperiankatu - Arkadiankatu voisi olla täsmätunnelin paikka. Ei mitään liittymiä, vaan yksinkertaisesti suora kaksikaistainen putki ja tiukat ajokiellot Mechelinin/Caloniuksen kadulle. Tontille ajo jotenkin niiden pikkukatujen kautta. 

Sitten vielä toinen vastaava pikkuputki Nordenskiöldinkadun suuntaisesti välille Jäähalli - Taka-Töölön liikenneympyrä, niin meillä on ihan tarpeeksi hyvä keskustatunneli ja hinta on kymmeniä, ei satoja miljoonia.

----------


## teme

Tämä menee nyt vähän ohi aiheen, mutta lippaa sinänsä läheltä keskustatunnelia, että keskustan läpiajo on siihen liittyvä ongelma. Joku totesi Hesarin keskustelupalstalla ihan hyvin, että asuinalueiden läpiajo on tapana kieltää. Rupesin miettimään että, ruuhkamaksuja odotellessa, voisiko läpiajon esimerkiksi Itäväylältä Länsiväylälle kieltää?

Juridisesti tämän ei pitäisi olla mikään olla ongelma, onhan noita läpiajokieltoja vaikka kuinka. Valvonta voisi onnistua kameroilla. Voi olla, että olen väärässä, mutta oletan olevan teknisesti mahdollistaa rakentaa liikenteenvalvontakamera joka lukee ohi ajavien autojen rekisterit? Sitten postissa sakot niin kuin ylinopeudestakin.

Poliittisesti, siitä voisi vaikka vähän maksaa, että autopuolue selittää minkä takia Olarista on ihan pakko ajaa keskustan läpi Itäkeskukseen.

----------


## sebastin

keskustatunneli on kyllä tärkeä hanke, mutta äärimmäisen kallis. sen rakentamisen kanssa ei tule kiirehtiä. puhuttiin jopa veroäyrin nostamisesta. Keskustatunneli tulee kyllä rakentaa, mutta joukkoliikenneprojektit tulisi laittaa etusijalle.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> keskustatunneli on kyllä tärkeä hanke, mutta äärimmäisen kallis. sen rakentamisen kanssa ei tule kiirehtiä. puhuttiin jopa veroäyrin nostamisesta. Keskustatunneli tulee kyllä rakentaa, mutta joukkoliikenneprojektit tulisi laittaa etusijalle.



Keskustatunneli ei ole tippaakaan tärkeä hanke, ja kuten kirjoitit, äärimmäisen kallis. Samoin metrotunneli. Minä kirjoitan tunneleista, joita veronmaksajien ei tarvitse maksaa, vaan jonka maksavat yrittäjät ja heidän asiakkaansa, autoilijat. Silloin saadaan joukkoliikenneprojektit etusijalle.

----------


## petteri

Keskustatunneli on erittäin hyvä hanke. Autojen siirtäminen maan alle on hyvä tavoite. Sen myötä kevyelle liikenteelle ja joukkoliikenteelle vapautuu lisää tilaa maantasossa.

Myös joukkoliikenne tarvitsee paikoittain tunneleita.

----------


## PNu

> Keskustatunneli on erittäin hyvä hanke.


Keskustatunneli on tarpeeton hanke, jos Länsimetro rakennetaan ja henkilöautojen ruuhkamaksut otetaan käyttöön.

----------


## Antero Alku

Keskustatunneli siirtyi tänään historian lehdille. SDP ilmoitti vuoden 2009 budjetin lähetekeskustelussa valtuustossa tänään, ettei se tue keskustatunnelin rakentamista. Se tarkoittaa, että tunnelista ei valtuusto tule tekemään päätöstä, koska SDP:n ja vihreiden äänet riittävät estämään sen. Keskustatunnelia vastustaa myös Keskustan ryhmä.

Että sillä tavalla kävi tälle tarpeelliseksi ja välttämättömäksi väitetylle miljardihankkeelle. Kaatumisen syynä oli liian kova hinta. Keskustatunnelin hinta on lyhyessä ajassa noussut noin kolminkertaiseksi, nykyinen hintalappu on puoli miljardia euroa.

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

HS:n juttu aiheesta

Kyllä nyt on HS:ssa surun aikaa... Saavatkohan tyydytystä edes mahdollisesta Sipoon alueiden valtauksesta?

----------


## Compact

Näin ne turhat tunnelit häviävät niin kaupungista kuin kohta Espoon pelloiltakin. Viemärit sopivat maanalle.

Ryhdytäänpä siis tekemään järkevää kaupunkiliikennettä maanpinnalle ihmisille.

----------


## Antero Alku

> HS:n juttu aiheesta
> 
> Kyllä nyt on HS:ssa surun aikaa... Saavatkohan tyydytystä edes mahdollisesta Sipoon alueiden valtauksesta?


Ehkä vähän lohduttaa, kun jutun alla mainostetaan autoa. Sehän sopii hyvin, kun puhutellaan ystävällisesti ja rakentavasti espoolaisia.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Kyllä nyt on HS:ssa surun aikaa... Saavatkohan tyydytystä edes mahdollisesta Sipoon alueiden valtauksesta?


Sanopa muuta! Keskustatunneli kaatui. Länsimetrosta ne eivät uskalla sanoa enää halaistua sanaa eivätkä ilmeisesti löytäneet uutispuolelle Espoosta ketään sen kannattajaa. Käviko niin, että espoolaisvaltuutetut eivät enää uskalla puhua länsimetron puolesta? Lokakuussa kunnallisvaalit...

Tuo Oksasen blogi on sentään pohjanoteeraus mutta toisaalta kaikessa hätähuutomaisessa säälittävyydessään tavallaan jopa hauska. Kun ei enää ole mitään asiallisia keinoja jäljellä...

Eiköhän siitä Sipoosta ja sen metrosta saada lisätyydytystä. Aika läpinäkyvää vaan sekin uutisointi, kun se lähtee toisuvasti liikkeelle siitä, että 1) pitää jatkaa metroa 2) pitää rakentaa jotain sinne metroasemien ympärille. Onko metro asukkaita varten vai asukkaat metroa varten?  :Smile:  No, Sipoon metro nyt joka tapauksessa on järkevähkö hanke, lähtökohdat vaan vähän nurinkuriset. Sitä vaan ihmettelen, että mistä tuo HS:n metropuffaaminen oikein johtuu? Maksetaanko niille siitä?

----------


## kemkim

> Ehkä vähän lohduttaa, kun jutun alla mainostetaan autoa. Sehän sopii hyvin, kun puhutellaan ystävällisesti ja rakentavasti espoolaisia.


"Voi Antero sinua ja sinun puheitasi!" Luulin eka, että tämä kommentti koski ihan eri Anteroa, oli hauskaa hetken aikaa  :Very Happy:

----------


## late-

> Ehkä vähän lohduttaa, kun jutun alla mainostetaan autoa. Sehän sopii hyvin, kun puhutellaan ystävällisesti ja rakentavasti espoolaisia.


Melkoista retoriikkaa Oksaselta, kun YKSI kaupunki on 30-40 vuotta ollut kehityksen tukkeena. Muistaako kukaan sitä, että vuosi sitten vain YKSI kaupunki oli ollut jo vuosikymmeniä kehityksen tukkeena. Nyt tämä ENSIMMÄINEN YKSI (Sipoo) on raivattu pois, joten tiellä on enää TOINEN YKSI (Espoo). Kunhan Espoosta on saatu lebensraumia, löytynee varmasti KOLMAS YKSI kaupunki, joka sekin on ollut vuosikymmeniä ainoana kehityksen tukkeena.

Pitäisikö aloittaa nyt veikkaus kolmannesta yhdestä ainoasta kaupungista?

----------


## petteri

Ensimmäinen koko kunnan pakkoliitos pitkään aikaan on jo vireillä. Vaikka Pelkosenniemi on kriisikunta, jokainen rajanmuutos pienentää kynnystä tehdä uusia päätöksiä. Ja en yhtään yllättyisi jos myös Ristikydön pakko-osaliitos edistyisi pikaisesti. Vaikka kuntaministeri Kiviniemi ei ole suhtautunut siihen positiivisesti, asuntoministeri Vapaavuori ajanee sitä innokkaasti. Vapaavuori on kokoomuksessa kova luu.

http://www.hs.fi/kotimaa/artikkeli/P.../1135233344472

----------


## Antero Alku

HBL:n mukaan demareiden takinkääntö keskustatunnelin kanssa johtui siitä, että keskustantunnelin rahat haluttiin säästää metron rakentamiseen niin länteen kuin itäänkin. Onhan se selitys sitten tämäkin rahalle, jota ei ole edes olemassa.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

HS on lähtenyt kampanjaan pelastaakseen keskustatunnelin:

HS artikkeli siitä miten kävelykeskusta pienenee jos ei tule tunnelia

Keskustelu aiheesta

Päivän kysymys aiheesta

----------


## sebastin

Mielestäni HS ei käy kampanjaa Keskustatunnelin puolesta. Viimeksi kun Keskustatunnelista uutisoitiin HS pääkirjoituksessaan otti kantaa tunnelin myöhemmän rakennusajankohdan puolesta, eli lykkäämään projektia. Keskustatunnelin kohdalla väläyteltiin jopa veroäyrin nostamista. Espoolaisten autoilutarpeen takia. Ei ihme että autotunneli alkaa olla kuopattu. On aika rakentaa metrotunneleita. Keskustatunnelista saa kyllä Länsimetroa ajatellen hyvän kunnallispoliittiseen aseen - jompi kumpi rakennetaan. 

Veikkaisin Keskustatunnelin vaikutuksen kävelykeskustan laajuuteen olevan olematon. Tälläisella mielipiteellä tehdään autojen ehdoilla ihmisille kaupunkia. Euroopasta löytyy esimerkkejä kävelykeskustoista missä niitä ei ole sidottu tunnelitarpeeseen. Autoille voidaan järjestää väylät myös laajalla kävelykeskustalla. Mutta totta on, joukkoliikenteeseen tulee panostaa jotta autojen määrää katuverkossa voidaan vähentää. Joukkoliikenteen tulee palvella yhtenäisesti, kokonaisvaltaisesti ja seudun laajuisesti.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Mielestäni HS ei käy kampanjaa Keskustatunnelin puolesta.


No sinähän se asian tiedät. 

HS on käynyt jo pitkään kampanjaa Länsimetron ja Keskustatunnelin toteuttamiseksi niiden kustannuksista piittaamatta. Pääkirjoituksessa tarkoitus oli lähinnä se, että kun keskustatunneli oli osoittautunut kohtuuttoman kalliiksi, ehdotettiin sen lykkäämistä seuraavan taantuman/laman aikaan jotta kustannukset olisivat halvemmat.

Perjantaina HS nimenomaan käynnisti kampanjaa keskustatunnelin pelastamiseksi, aivan samoin kuin se käy kampanjaa Länsimetron pelastamiseksi.

Olet tällä foorumilla toistuvasti väittänyt mustaa valkoiseksi ja valkoista mustaksi, ja esimerkiksi väittänyt Antero Alkun kannattavan keskustatunnelin rakentamista ja autoliikenteen lisäämistä.

Lienee myös selvää, että sinulle HS:n kannat sekä ne tavat, millä lehti tuottaa  valheellista ja vääristeltyä tietoa itselleen tärkeistä hankkeista, ovat kovin epäselviä.

----------


## sebastin

Erehdyin kyllä, Antero Alkun kantaa keskustatunneliin miettiessäni. Tottakai Keskustataunnelista täytyy nyt keskustella. Ja siihen HS pyrkii. Länsimetron kohdalla uutisointi on ollut Länsimetromyönteistä. Helsingin sanomien länsimetrolinja on useampaan kertaan kerrottu lehden pääkirjoituksessa.

----------


## PNu

> HS on käynyt jo pitkään kampanjaa Länsimetron ja Keskustatunnelin toteuttamiseksi niiden kustannuksista piittaamatta.


No höpön pöppö. Eihän siitä ole vuottakaan, kun Helsingin Sanomissa julkaistiin tämmöinen pääkirjoitus.

Sieltä voisi poimia yhteenvetona seuraavan kohdan:




> Keskustatunnelista aikanaan lasketut kannattavuusluvut olivat positiivisia. Nyt kukaan ei enää puhu hankkeen yhteiskuntataloudellisesta merkityksestä. Jokainen ymmärtää laskemattakin, että yli puoli miljardia euroa maksava, muutaman kilometrin mittainen tunneli ei voi millään järjellisillä mittareilla olla kannattava. 
> 
> Keskustatunneli maksaa aivan liikaa sen hyötyyn nähden. Siksi sen rakentamisesta on luovuttava.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Hyvä kun kaivoit tuon pääkirjoituksen. Se edusti muistaakseni ainakin selvää takinkääntöä. 

HS:n kanta on kuitenkin nyt muuttunut tai ainakin toinen kuin ko. pääkirjoituksessa.
HS pääkirjoitus aiheesta 19.1.2008




> Tunneli on liian kallis Helsingin nykyisessä taloustilanteessa, mutta kaava olisi silti voitu saattaa valmiiksi odottamaan mahdollisia parempia aikoja.


Tämä on itse asiassa yhteensopiva aikaisemman pääkirjoituksen kanssa, jos tulkitaan sen tarkoittaneen hankkeen lykkäämistä "parempiin aikoihin" eli laman aikaiseksi elvytykseksi.

----------


## PNu

> HS:n kanta on kuitenkin nyt muuttunut tai ainakin toinen kuin ko. pääkirjoituksessa.
> HS pääkirjoitus aiheesta 19.1.2008


Mielestäni tässä uudessakaan pääkirjoituksessa ei oteta kantaa keskustatunnelin rakentamisen puolesta vaan ainoastaan kaavan viimeistelyn puolesta. Minustakin kaavan olisi voinut tehdä valmiiksi, vaikka en vähäisimmässäkään määrin kannata itse tunnelin rakentamista. Tuntuu nimittäin hölmöltä, että asiaa vatkataan vuosikausia eikä lopputuloksena saada edes valmista suunnitelmaa paperille.




> Tämä on itse asiassa yhteensopiva aikaisemman pääkirjoituksen kanssa, jos tulkitaan sen tarkoittaneen hankkeen lykkäämistä "parempiin aikoihin" eli laman aikaiseksi elvytykseksi.


Minä tulkitsen molempien pääkirjoituksien tarkoittavan, ettei keskustatunnelia kannata rakentaa niin pitkään aikaan, kuin tulevaisuutta on tällä hetkellä järkevää suunnitella. Sitähän ei kukaan varmuudella tiedä, miltä maailma näyttää 20 vuoden kuluttua. Siksi ei myöskään olisi viisasta antaa lausuntoa, ettei keskustatunnelia saa rakentaa ikinä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Minä tulkitsen molempien pääkirjoituksien tarkoittavan, ettei keskustatunnelia kannata rakentaa niin pitkään aikaan, kuin tulevaisuutta on tällä hetkellä järkevää suunnitella.


Jos tällaisesta lähdetään, on myös selvää, että asemakaavoihinkaan keskustatunnelia ei tule merkitä. Tunneliin "varautumisesta" on erittäin suuret kustannukset. On myös todennäköisetä, että jos tunneli rakennettaisiin esim. vasta 20-30 vuoden päästä, tehdyt varaukset olisivat täysin väärin tehtyjä ja suunniteltuja. 

Tässä otetaan riski samanlaisista virheinvestoinneista kuin esimerkiksi Rautatientorin ylempi, Kampin alempi ja Hakaniemen läntinen metroasema.

----------


## petteri

> Jos tällaisesta lähdetään, on myös selvää, että asemakaavoihinkaan keskustatunnelia ei tule merkitä. Tunneliin "varautumisesta" on erittäin suuret kustannukset. On myös todennäköisetä, että jos tunneli rakennettaisiin esim. vasta 20-30 vuoden päästä, tehdyt varaukset olisivat täysin väärin tehtyjä ja suunniteltuja. 
> 
> Tässä otetaan riski samanlaisista virheinvestoinneista kuin esimerkiksi Rautatientorin ylempi, Kampin alempi ja Hakaniemen läntinen metroasema.



Vaikka kannatankin keskustatunnelin rakentamista, olen tuosta samaa mieltä. Jos keskustatunneli kaavoitetaan valmiiksi, pitää olla periaatepäätös, että tunneli rakennetaan 20 vuoden kuluessa. 

Korkeintaan sen verran voisi varautua tulevaisuuteen, että Rautatienkatujen bulevardilinja jatkuisi vaikka puistomaisena päärataan saakka, joten jos tunneli joskus halutaan rakentaa, se voidaan rakentaa tuon bulevardin alle.

----------


## PNu

> Jos tällaisesta lähdetään, on myös selvää, että asemakaavoihinkaan keskustatunnelia ei tule merkitä. Tunneliin "varautumisesta" on erittäin suuret kustannukset.


Kaavaehdotus on jo valmis, joten kaavan viimeistely tuskin olisi suurikaan työ keskustatunnelin suunnitteluun jo tähän mennessä uhrattuun työhön verrattuna. 




> On myös todennäköisetä, että jos tunneli rakennettaisiin esim. vasta 20-30 vuoden päästä, tehdyt varaukset olisivat täysin väärin tehtyjä ja suunniteltuja.


Helsingin keskustassa on rakentamatonta maata sen verran vähän, että kaupunkikuva ja ihmisten liikkumistarpeet tuskin muuttuvat 20-30 vuoden aikana ratkaisevasti. Valmis kaava olisi siten hyvä pohja myöhemmille suunnitelmille, jos liikennemäärät ja rahatilanne tukevat joskus tulevaisuudessa keskustatunnelin rakentamista eri tavalla kuin tänä päivänä. 




> Tässä otetaan riski samanlaisista virheinvestoinneista kuin esimerkiksi Rautatientorin ylempi, Kampin alempi ja Hakaniemen läntinen metroasema.


Riski otetaan vasta sitten, jos jotain louhintatöitä oikeasti tehtäisiin. Nyt kysymys oli vain kaavasta ja sen valmistelusta.

----------


## PNu

> Jos keskustatunneli kaavoitetaan valmiiksi, pitää olla periaatepäätös, että tunneli rakennetaan 20 vuoden kuluessa.


Miksi pitäisi olla periaatepäätös rakentamisesta, ennen kuin voidaan edes kaavoittaa? Länsimetron kohdalla maksetaan jo siitä, että rata on tehtävä suunnilleen kalleimman vaihtoehdon mukaan, koska tilavarauksia ei ole tehty ajoissa.

----------


## teme

> Miksi pitäisi olla periaatepäätös rakentamisesta, ennen kuin voidaan edes kaavoittaa? Länsimetron kohdalla maksetaan jo siitä, että rata on tehtävä suunnilleen kalleimman vaihtoehdon mukaan, koska tilavarauksia ei ole tehty ajoissa.


Kaavavarauksesta seuraa kaikenlaista, mm. kustannuksia muulle rakentamiselle. Aiheesta käytiin tiivis ja hyvä keskustelu Soininvaaran blogissa: http://www.soininvaara.fi/wordpress/...neli/#comments

Otto Lehtipuu argumentoi, että varaus on ongelma myös Pisaran kannalta:



> Koska tunneli haluttiin pintaan - jotta siitä pääsisi myös Töölönlahdelle - painettiin kantakaupungin alittava Pisara-rata syvälle. Nehän eivät voi kulkea samassa tasossa maan alla. Syvällä kulkevan junaradan ongelmana on pitkä kävelymatka katutasolta, ts. asemat eivät ole niin lähellä kuin äkkiseltään luulisi.
> 
> Nyt kannattaisikin hylätä keskustatunnelin asemakaava helt och hållet, ja vaihtaa (mahdollisen) itä-länsisuuntaisen tunnelivarauksen ja Pisara-radan korkeusasemat keskenään.


Eli pois vaan.

----------


## PNu

> Otto Lehtipuu argumentoi, että varaus on ongelma myös Pisaran kannalta:


Pisaran on kaavailtu kulkevan keskustassa nykyisen metroradan alapuolella eli se olisi tehtävä syvälle joka tapauksessa. Mutta ilman muuta Pisara menisi ainakin omassa arvostuksessani keskustatunnelin edelle, jos nämä uhkaisivat muodostua toisensa poissulkeviksi. Pisaraakaan ei vain olla vielä tosissaan rakentamassa, joten kuulostaa melko kaukaa haetulta, ettei sen takia keskustatunnelia saisi edes kaavoittaa.

----------


## teme

> Pisaran on kaavailtu kulkevan keskustassa nykyisen metroradan alapuolella eli se olisi tehtävä syvälle joka tapauksessa. Mutta ilman muuta Pisara menisi ainakin omassa arvostuksessani keskustatunnelin edelle, jos nämä uhkaisivat muodostua toisensa poissulkeviksi. Pisaraakaan ei vain olla vielä tosissaan rakentamassa, joten kuulostaa melko kaukaa haetulta, ettei sen takia keskustatunnelia saisi edes kaavoittaa.


Pisara on yksi syy muiden joukossa, maanalaisella tilalle on ottajia  keskustassa, eli sen panttaaminen on kaikkea muuta kuin ilmaista.

----------


## PNu

> Pisara on yksi syy muiden joukossa, maanalaisella tilalle on ottajia  keskustassa, eli sen panttaaminen on kaikkea muuta kuin ilmaista.


Ei niitä ottajia taida erityisen paljonkaan olla, jos perusteluissa turvaudutaan ensisijaisesti rataan, jota suunnitellaan vasta vuoteen 2050 ulottuvissa visioissa ja joka jouduttanee rakentamaan syvälle keskustatunnelista riippumatta.

----------


## late-

> Riski otetaan vasta sitten, jos jotain louhintatöitä oikeasti tehtäisiin. Nyt kysymys oli vain kaavasta ja sen valmistelusta.


Mikäli kaava vahvistetaan, Töölönlahden alueen talojen rakentamisen yhteydessä joudutaan tekemään useamman kymmenen miljoonan euron valmistelutyöt. Lisäksi parista talosta jää pois rahanarvoiset kellarit.

----------


## PNu

> Mikäli kaava vahvistetaan, Töölönlahden alueen talojen rakentamisen yhteydessä joudutaan tekemään useamman kymmenen miljoonan euron valmistelutyöt. Lisäksi parista talosta jää pois rahanarvoiset kellarit.


Miksi valmistelutyöt olisi pakko tehdä etukäteen? 1880-luvulla Ateneumia rakennettaessa tuskin tehtiin valmistelutöitä Pisara-rataa varten mutta kumma kyllä tämä ei estä suunnittelemasta rakennuksen alapuolelle tunnelia jälkikäteen.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Miksi valmistelutyöt olisi pakko tehdä etukäteen?


Siksi, että jos kaavassa varaudutaan keskustatunneliin, kaava edellyttää näiden valmistelutöiden tekemistä! Tästä koko keskustatunnelin kaavassa on oleellisesti kysymys, eli se tarkoittaa sitä, että tunnelin vaikutusalueella vaaditaan ko. rakennuksilta ylimääräisiä töitä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> - - se tarkoittaa sitä, että tunnelin vaikutusalueella vaaditaan ko. rakennuksilta ylimääräisiä töitä.


Ilmeisesti tähän käytännössä on syynä, että töiden tekeminen rakennuksen valmistuttua olisi vaikeaa ja kallista, ellei jopa mahdotonta?

Tietenkään tsaarinajan rakennuksia tehtäessä ei ole voitu ottaa huomioon nykyajan tunnelivarauksia, mutta sen seikan kanssa sitten vain eletään. Mutta olisi silti tyhmyyttä olla huomioimatta nyt sellaisia suunnitelmia, jotka nyt tiedetään toteutettavaksi. (Tämä ei siis ole kannanotto keskustatunnelin puolesta.)

----------


## PNu

> Siksi, että jos kaavassa varaudutaan keskustatunneliin, kaava edellyttää näiden valmistelutöiden tekemistä!


Mielenkiintoista, että täällä tiedetään, mitä lopullisessa kaavassa lukisi ja minkä verran kustannuksia siitä aiheutuisi. Lopullinen kaava kun ei ole edes valmis eikä Musiikkitaloa lukuunottamatta ole varmuutta, mitä rakennuksia Töölönlahden alueelle tulee. Musiikkitaloakaan ei käsittääkseni rakenneta suunnitellun keskustatunnelin päälle. 




> Tästä koko keskustatunnelin kaavassa on oleellisesti kysymys, eli se tarkoittaa sitä, että tunnelin vaikutusalueella vaaditaan ko. rakennuksilta ylimääräisiä töitä.


Oleellisesti keskustatunnelin kaavassa olisi kysymys tilavarauksen jättämisestä tunnelille.

----------


## PNu

> Ilmeisesti tähän käytännössä on syynä, että töiden tekeminen rakennuksen valmistuttua olisi vaikeaa ja kallista, ellei jopa mahdotonta?


Suurin osa keskustatunnelin reitistä on jo nyt rakennettua ja sama pätee Pisaraan. Silti tämä ei näytä olevan mikään este. Kalliimmaksi jälkikäteen tehtävät työt varmasti tulevat mutta se olisi tulevaisuuden murhe.




> Mutta olisi silti tyhmyyttä olla huomioimatta nyt sellaisia suunnitelmia, jotka nyt tiedetään toteutettavaksi.


Keskustatunnelia ei tiedetä toteutettavaksi, joten miksi siihen pitäisi erityisemmin varautua? Tilavarauksen sille voisi kuitenkin jättää, koska tulevaisuuden liikennetarpeista ei voi sanoa mitään varmaa.

----------


## late-

> Mielenkiintoista, että täällä tiedetään, mitä lopullisessa kaavassa lukisi ja minkä verran kustannuksia siitä aiheutuisi. Lopullinen kaava kun ei ole edes valmis eikä Musiikkitaloa lukuunottamatta ole varmuutta, mitä rakennuksia Töölönlahden alueelle tulee.


Näitä asioita voi tietää sillä tarkkuudella kuin niitä on julkisuudessa esitetty. Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan esityslistalla on vuonna 2005 kerrottu varautumisen kustannuksista vanhan kustannusarvion puitteissa. Nyttemmin tunnelin kustannukset arvioidaan paljon suuremmiksi, mutta tuoreempia varautumiskustannuksia en löytänyt. Varautumisen syy on yksinkertainen: Töölönlahden alueella tunneli on pintatunneli ja tarvitsee liittymän katuverkkoon. Pintatunneli liittymineen rakennetaan päältä avaamalla osapuilleen Mechelininkadulta Kaisaniemen puistoon asti. Päältä avaaminen tuppaa menemään hitusen hankalaksi, jos kohdalla on taloja.

Töölönlahden alueen tontit rakennusoikeuksineen on jyvitetty valtion ja kaupungin keskinäisellä sopimuksella. Heikentävät muutokset valtion omistamiin tontteihin johtavat rahallisiin seuraamuksiin.

----------


## PNu

> Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan esityslistalla on vuonna 2005 kerrottu varautumisen kustannuksista vanhan kustannusarvion puitteissa.


Tuolla sanotaan, että pintatunneliin varautumisen välttämättömät kustannukset ovat 3,7 miljoonaa euroa.




> Nyttemmin tunnelin kustannukset arvioidaan paljon suuremmiksi, mutta tuoreempia varautumiskustannuksia en löytänyt.


Ainakin tunnelin kustannusten kokonaisarvio on noista ajoista noin kaksinkertaistunut. 




> Varautumisen syy on yksinkertainen: Töölönlahden alueella tunneli on pintatunneli ja tarvitsee liittymän katuverkkoon.


Tuolta myös selviää, ettei tunnelin ole pakko olla pintatunneli.

----------


## sebastin

Arvelen, että keskustatunneli rakennetaan seuraavan 15 aikana tai päästä. Kuhan nyt ensin laitetaan joukkoliikennettä kuntoon, niin sitten keskustatunnelia voi arvioida uudelleen. Tilavaraukset tulisi säilyttää.

Näin kaupunkilaisena täytyy todeta, että riipii ajatus ajoneuvoliikenteen liittymästä Kaisaniemen puiston alla. Mutta parempi on tämä tie vetää tunneliin, kuin maanpäälle kuten Smith-Polvinen -suunnitelmassa tai Aallon moottoritieterassitorit.

----------


## PNu

No tehdään sellainen kaava, että pintatunnelista luovutaan mutta säilytetään varaus syvätunnelille. Näin Töölönlahden alue voidaan rakentaa ja tunneli on mahdollista tehdä myöhemmin, jos sellainen joskus katsotaan tarpeelliseksi. Kaikki lienevät siis tyytyväisiä?

----------


## late-

> No tehdään sellainen kaava, että pintatunnelista luovutaan mutta säilytetään varaus syvätunnelille. Näin Töölönlahden alue voidaan rakentaa ja tunneli on mahdollista tehdä myöhemmin, jos sellainen joskus katsotaan tarpeelliseksi. Kaikki lienevät siis tyytyväisiä?


Linkkaamassani esityslistassa mainittiinkin, että kaupunginhallitus vaati tutkimaan syvätunnelin varautumiskustannusten välttämiseksi. Näin tehtiin ja todettiin, ettei syvätunneli ole hyvä. Siitä ei saada kaikkia haluttuja liittymiä rakennettua millään korkeusaseman takia. Asemakaavaehdotus perustuu tästä syystä pintatunneliin. Sen voi tietysti muuttaa, jos ei haluta kaikkia yhteyksiä pysäköintilaitoksiin.

----------


## PNu

> Linkkaamassani esityslistassa mainittiinkin, että kaupunginhallitus vaati tutkimaan syvätunnelin varautumiskustannusten välttämiseksi. Näin tehtiin ja todettiin, ettei syvätunneli ole hyvä. Siitä ei saada kaikkia haluttuja liittymiä rakennettua millään korkeusaseman takia.


Kuitekin arvioitu liikennemäärä oli parhaalla syvätunnelilla vain 1-2 % pienempi kuin pintatunnelilla, joten ei yhteen kriittiseen liittymään kannata takertua. Pintatunnelia on pidetty parempana elettäessä siinä uskossa, että keskustatunneli valmistuisi kohtuullisella aikataululla mutta nyt tiedetään, ettei näin tapahdu.

----------


## vristo

Hyvä Antero!

Hesari tänään:
Lautakunta ei halua keskustatunnelia asemakaavaan

----------


## sebastin

Mielestäni tilavaraus tulisi jättää ja autotunneli rakentaa monipuolisemmin suunniteltuna. Mielestäni keskustatunneli voidaan hyvin jättää mahdolliseksi lama-ajan rakennusprojektiksi.

----------


## ess

Kävelykadut ovat ainakin Helsingissä nykyisellään pelkkä huono vitsi. Mikonkatu ja Kluuvikatu toimivat lähinnä parkkipaikkoina.

----------


## vristo

Eihän se keskustatunneli mihinkään hävinnytkään, kuten tämän päivän Hesarista saattaa lukea Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan soutelusta ja huopailusta. Maija Anttilalla voisi olla paikallaan puoluekannan tarkistaminen. Mikä onkaan siis demareiden kanta ko. tunneliin? Kokoomuksen kanta lienee aivan selvä. Liisaamalla yksityisautoilua suosivia hankkeita vähennetään hiukkaspäästöjä? Logiikka on aikamoista keskustatunnelin yleiskaavassa säilyttämistä kannattavilla kaupunginvaltuutetuilla, kuten myös liikennesuunnittelupäällikkö Olli-Pekka Poutasella. Anterolle ja muille hanketta vastustaville pisteet periksiantamattomuudesta.
Onneksi vaalit on lähellä...

Valitettavaa, etta kaikenlaiset rumat luurangot vain pistetään kaappiin kuivumaan, eika lopullisesti haudata tarpeettomina ja kalliina.

----------


## teme

> Onneksi vaalit on lähellä...


Niinpä. Lainaan vaan kun suututtaa sen verran.




> Tasatilanne syntyi siksi, että Anttilan puoluetoveri Tapani Salonen ja hänen varamiehensäkin olivat estyneet tulemasta lautakunnan kokoukseen.


http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135235280128

Varamies on demarinuorten puheenjohtaja Heta Välimäki:



> 13.4.2007 Uusi luottamustehtävä 
> Heta on valittu Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelulautakuntaan varajäseneksi.  Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan ajankohtaisiin käsiteltäviin asioihin kuuluu mm keskustatunneli.


http://www.hetavalimaki.net/ajankohtaista/#news31530

KSV:n päätöstiedotteesta:



> Ensin äänestettiin asian pöydälle panosta, jota Mari Puoskari esitti Antero Alkun kannattamana. Äänin 4-4 päätettiin jatkaa käsittelyä pj:n äänen ratkaistessa.
> 
> Toinen äänestys käytiin Maija Anttilan tekemästä vastaehdotuksesta, joka koski 13.3. mukaista palautuspäätöksen lausuntoa. Michael Sandbacka kannatti vastaehdotusta. Äänestyksessä Anttilan vastaehdotus voitti esittelijän ehdotuksen äänin 4-4, pj:n äänen ratkaistessa. Anttilan vastaehdotusta äänestivät: Jere Lahti, Elina Palmroth-Leino, Michael Sandbacka ja Maija Anttila, esittelijän ehdotusta äänestivät Kimmo Helistö, Antero Alku, Eija Loukoila ja Mari Puoskari


http://www.hel.fi/wps/portal/Kaupunk...et/Tiedote_15b




> Tällä hetkellä politiikan uskottavuus ja luottamus yhteiseen demokraattiseen toimintatapaamme askarruttavat entistä enmmän minua.


http://www.maijaanttila.net/index.ph...d=90&Itemid=94

----------


## Antero Alku

Voin kertoa läsnä olleena eilisistä tunnelmista.

Asia otettiin kokouksen ensimmäiseksi aiheeksi, vaikka ensin piti käsitellä Eteläsataman ja Katajanokan uudistamista. Ja keskustatunnelista väännettiin kättä lähes kolme varttia.

Varsin pitkään keskusteltiin siitä, jätetäänkö asian käsittely pöydälle (= jatketaan seuraavassa kokouksessa), kuten Puoskari ehdotti. Lautakunnallamme on ollut käytäntö, että asia jätetään pöydälle, jos yksikin jäsen sitä pyytää, kun asia on ensi kerran käsittelyssä. Tätä ensi kerran määrittelyä me olemme ymmärtäneet niin, että ensi kerta on se, kun virasto tuo asian esityslistalle. Toinen kerta on silloin, kun asia on jo ensi kerran pyydetty jättämään pöydälle.

Pj. Anttila oli sitä mieltä, että tämä oli jo toinen kerta, koska kerran asiaa on käsitelty aikaisemmin, jolloin se palautettiin valmisteltavaksi uudelleen. Huomautin kokouksessa, että tämä on puhdasta taktikointia määritellä nyt näin, koska jokainen näkee, että lautakunnan kokoontuessa vajaana äänestystulos on valmiiksi selvä. Jos sen sijaan asia jätetään normaalin käytännön mukaan pöydälle, ensi kerralla lautakunnan ollessa täysimääräinen, äänestystulos on keskustatunnelia vastaan.

Huomautin kokouksessa myös siitä, että esittelytekstissä esitetään mielipiteitä, ei tosiasioita. Sillä esittelytekstissä sanotaan, että kävelykeskustaa ei voi toteuttaa ilman keskustatunnelia, eikä keskustan autoliikennettä voi vähentää.

Kymmenet ellei sadat Euroopan ja EU:n kaupungit ovat toteuttaneet kävelykeskustoja ja saaneet keskustan liikkeet menestymään ilman keskustatunneleita. Kävelykeskustat on toteutetty yksinkertaisesti sulkemalla katuja autoilta eli vähentämällä keskutan autoliikennettä.

Helsinki ei ole sen kummempi kaupunki, meillä voi tehdä aivan samalla tavalla. Se, että olemme rannikolla tai niemellä ei muuta asiaa. Kun keskustan läpi ei ajeta autolla, on keskusta kierrettävä, ja sama on tilanne sisämaan, rannikon ja niemellä olevan kaupungin kanssa. Meillä ei sentään ole kaupunkia halkovaa leveätä jokea, kuten monessa Euroopan sisämaakaupungissa.

Onko keskustatunnelille asemakaavaa vai ei, on minusta lopulta varsin yhdentekevä asia. Jos tunnelia ei rakenneta, on kuitenkin turha, että sitä varten on asemakaava, sillä se estää tekemästä tunnelikaavan alueelle yhtään mitään. Toisaalta asemakaavoja voi aina muuttaa, kun vaan on poliittinen tahto. Jos kaava lopulta tulee voimaan, se merkitsee kahden Töölönlahden radavarren tontin rakentamiselle noin miljoonan lisäkuluja kummallekin, koska tonteille on rakennettava valmiiksi tunnelin rakenteet voimassa olevan asemakaavan mukaan.

Jos tunnelin asemakaavaa ei ole, näiltä tonteilta voidaan silti edellyttää sitä, ettei niiden rakentaminen estä tunnelin tekoa. Näin on tapahtunut jo eduskunnan lisärakennuksen ja yliopiston Kruununhaan tilojen kanssa.

Asia kokonaisuudessaan sai ehkä turhan suuren arvon. Kysehän on lausunnosta kaupunginahllitukselle, ei siitä, että ks-lautakunta päättäisi kaavasta tai ei. Kaavahan on tehty jo, kaupunginhallitus päättää siitä, esittääkö se kaavan hyväksymistä valtuustolle. Valtuusto on lopullinen päättäjä.

Myös kaupunginhallitus tulee tietoiseksi siitä, minkälaisella menettelyllä ja vajaamiehityksellä lautakuntamme asiasta äänesti eilen. Puoskari itse istuu kaupunginhallituksessa silloin, kun se asiaa käsittelee.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Hesari tänään:

Kokoomus kaivoi esiin suunnitelmat Helsingin keskustatunnelista

Osmo Soininvaarakin otti kantaa asiaan blogissaan parisen viikkoa sitten:

http://www.soininvaara.fi/2009/10/24/keskustatunneli-2/

----------


## j-lu

> Hesari tänään:
> 
> Kokoomus kaivoi esiin suunnitelmat Helsingin keskustatunnelista


Vaikea ymmärtää logiikkaa tuon tunnelin takana. Se kulkee samaa reittiä kuin metro, mutta metrossa on luultavasti nykyiselläänkin käyttämätöntä kapasiteettia enemmän kuin keskustatunnelin kapasiteetti olisi edes teoriassa, ellei sinne sitten tule toistakymmentä kaistaa.

Lisäksi muutaman vuoden päästä metrolla pääsee Itäkeskuksesta Matinkylään, joten se kattaa suuren matkan keskustatunnelin reitistä yhdessä Itä- ja Länsiväylän kanssa. Ja edelleen kapasiteetti on metrolla paljon suurempi.

----------


## hylje

Mitä sillä kapasiteetilla tekee, kun siellä metrotunnelissa ei pääse omalla autolla?

Kyllä yksi autoilija on kaupalle tärkeämpi kuin kymmenen rahvasta jotka kehtaavat metrolla kulkea. Keskusta kun elää autoilijoista. Miksi muuten kivijalkakauppiaat tappelisivat niin vahvasti kadunvarsien parkkipaikkojen tuhoamista vastaan? Koska autoilija on kaupalle tärkeämpi kuin kymmenen ratikalla tulevaa.

Keskusta näivettyy, kun sinne ei pääse autolla. Siksi pitää olla keskustatunneli. Keskusta näivettyy, kun sinne ei pääse autolla. Siksi kävelykeskusta on hukkaprojekti. Keskusta näivettyy, kun sinne ei pääse autolla. Siksi kävelykaduillekin saa mennä autolla.

Keskustatunnelin vastustajilla on varmasti sijoituksia kehäteiden ostosparatiiseihin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Keskustatunnelin vastustajilla on varmasti sijoituksia kehäteiden ostosparatiiseihin.


Niin, ja ne omistavat rakentamatonta maata muualla kuin kantakaupungissa, jossa rakentamatonta maata ei taida omistaa enää kuin kaupunki ja valtio. Eikä niillä vastustajilla ole kalliourakointifirmaa. Ne, joilla on, noudattavat maan tapaa ja saavat menestyvän tavaratalonkin rakennuttamaan parkkiluolan, jonka jokainen autopaikka tuottaa tappiota.

Ylsinkö ollenkaan Hylkeen sarkaismin tasoon?  :Sad: 

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Mitä sillä kapasiteetilla tekee, kun siellä metrotunnelissa ei pääse omalla autolla?


Pistänkö tähän nyt vitsinä, että autonkuljetusvaunu metroon, vai äityykö siitä joku semmoista oikeasti esittämään... saatais lamakaudella Transtechille tilaus... kun ei löydy valmiina maailmalta...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pistänkö tähän nyt vitsinä, että autonkuljetusvaunu metroon, vai äityykö siitä joku semmoista oikeasti esittämään... saatais lamakaudella Transtechille tilaus... kun ei löydy valmiina maailmalta...


Joo, hei, ton pitäisi toimia hyvin!  :Biggrin: 

Jos ajatellaan liityntäpysäköintipaikkojen käyttömäärää, metroon tulee autolla vissiin luokkaa 2-3 matkustajaa per junavuoro. Yhteen 20-metriseen metrovaunuun mahtuu 4 autoa. Joka vuoroon siis yksi autovaunu. Espoon puolellahan ei ole matkustajia per juna paljon muutenkaan, niin siellä tämä toimii erinomaisen hyvin. Ja louhittavaakin tulee lisää, mistä alan teollisuus ja heidän tukeaan saavat päättäjät ovat vain mielissään.

Parannetaan palvelua vielä ympäristöystävällisesti siten, että vaunuissa on latauspaikat sähköautoille. Sähköähän on sähkökäyttöisessä junassa tyrkyllä tietenkin yllin kyllin.

Keskustan metroasemilta sitten vain suorat tunneliyhteydet keskustan lukuisiin parkkiluoliin ja avot!

Antero

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Keskusta näivettyy, kun sinne ei pääse autolla. Siksi pitää olla keskustatunneli. Keskusta näivettyy, kun sinne ei pääse autolla. Siksi kävelykeskusta on hukkaprojekti. Keskusta näivettyy, kun sinne ei pääse autolla. Siksi kävelykaduillekin saa mennä autolla.


Tämän päiväisessä Metro-lehdessä sivulla 4 oli artikkeli otsikolla "Kauppa käy sunnuntaisin", jonka lopussa Kauppakeskus Sellon toimitusjohtaja Matti Karlsson toteaa seuraavasti:"Sunnuntain merkitys kauppapäivänä tulee kasvamaan, halusivat ihmiset sitä tai eivät. Tänne tullaan tekemään näyteikkunaostoksia, viettämään aikaa ja samalla myös ostamaan. Totuus on, että kun ihmiset liikkuvat kauppakeskuksissa, aina ne jotain myös ostavat."

Koskahan kävelykeskustaa vastustavat yrittäjät ja Kauppakamari tajuavat, että autoton kävelykeskusta olisi käytännössä iso ulkoilmakauppakeskus. Erona tosin se että säät vaihtelevat ja tyhjää ilmaa on vähemmän lämmitettäväksi ja vartijat eivät voi häätää epäsosiaalista ainesta ulos (eivätkä huomautta kuvaamisesta jne.). Raitiovaunu kaltainen kiskoilla ennakoitavasti kulkeva laite sinne tosin sopii erinomaisesti, koska se toimii eräänlaisena liukukäytävänä, josta voi mm. katsella näyteikkunoita. Eikä raitiovaunu rajoita tilankäyttöä samalla tavalla kuin liukukäytävä.

Eihän Itäkeskuksessakaan asiakkaiden tarvitse päästä autolla oven eteen, eikä myöskään jakeluautojen. Miksi siis kävelykeskustassa tarvitsisi päästä?

Vai pettääkö minulla logiikka jossain...?  :Cool:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vai pettääkö minulla logiikka jossain...?


Ei sinulla, vaan näillä kauppaneroilla. Milläs Sukari mainostaa ideaparkkejaan? Sillä, että ne ovat kaupunkeja. Milläs Iso omena on mainostanut itseään? Pienenä kaupunkina. Mitä Isossa omenassa on, mitä ei ole muissa kauppakeskuksissa? Asuntoja.

Koko kauppakeskuksen idea on löytää uudelleen vanha kunnon kaupunkikeskusta, jossa ei ole autoja. Lämpimissä maissa on jo oivallettu jättää kauppakeskuksista kattoja pois, jotta ne eivät olisi niin tunkkaisia paikkoja. Kyllä tämä sama tulee vielä meillekin, sateista huolimatta. Sillä kauppiaat keksivät uudelleen erkkerin eli tilan, joka on ulkona, mutta johon ei sada.

Erkkeri on jo ikivanha keksinto keskiaikaisista kaupungeista. Nykyään Keski-Euroopassa on mm. läpinäkyviä katoksia katujen yllä tai terassien päällä. Tai sitten läpinäkymättömiä, sillä monissa maissa ongelma ei ole sade vaan auringonpaahde.

Tämä ulkotila tulee kuvioon sen vuoksi, että kauppakeskuksilla on painetta kasvaa ja väistämättä tulee vastaan se, ettei voi tehdä järkevästi neliökilometrien kokoista rakennusta, joka ei ole rakennus vaan monta rakennusta, ja jossa pitää voida liikkua pitkien matkojen vuoksi muutenkin kuin jalan. Vaikkapa sillä ratikalla, koska se soveltuu sinne kävelytilaan.

Antero

----------


## teme

Itseasiassa ostoskeskus nimenomaan on kaupungin kopio alunperinkin, ongelma on vaan puolen vuosisadan modernistinen harharetki jossa yritettiin kehittää parempi kaupunki ja tulos oli huonompi kaupunki. Pikkuhiljaa aletaan jopa Suomessa uskoa ettei kaupungissa ole mitään vikaa. Mainiosta artikkelista johon palaan yhä uudestaan yhden ensimmäisistä todellista kauppakeskuksista arkkitehdista:




> Planning and control were of even greater importance to Gruen. He was, after all, a socialistand he was Viennese. In the middle of the nineteenth century, Vienna had demolished the walls and other fortifications that had ringed the city since medieval times, and in the resulting open space built the Ringstrassea meticulously articulated addition to the old city. Architects and urban planners solemnly outlined their ideas. There were apartment blocks, and public squares and government buildings, and shopping arcades, each executed in what was thought to be the historically appropriate style. The Rathaus was done in high Gothic; the Burgtheatre in early Baroque; the University was pure Renaissance; and the Parliament was classical Greek. It was all part of the official Viennese response to the populist uprisings of 1848: if Austria was to remake itself as a liberal democracy, Vienna had to be physically remade along democratic lines. The Parliament now faced directly onto the street. The walls that separated the élite of Vienna from the unwashed in the suburbs were torn down. And, most important, a ring road, or Ringstrassea grand mallwas built around the city, with wide sidewalks and expansive urban views, where Viennese of all backgrounds could mingle freely on their Sunday afternoon stroll. To the Viennese reformers of the time, the quality of civic life was a function of the quality of the built environment, and Gruen thought that principle applied just as clearly to the American suburbs.
> 
> Not long after Southdale was built, Gruen gave the keynote address at a Progressive Architecture awards ceremony in New Orleans, and he took the occasion to lash out at American suburbia, whose roads, he said, were avenues of horror, flanked by the greatest collection of vulgaritybillboards, motels, gas stations, shanties, car lots, miscellaneous industrial equipment, hot dog stands, wayside storesever collected by mankind. American suburbia was chaos, and the only solution to chaos was planning. When Gruen first drew up the plans for Southdale, he placed the shopping center at the heart of a tidy four-hundred-and-sixty-three-acre development, complete with apartment buildings, houses, schools, a medical center, a park, and a lake. Southdale was not a suburban alternative to downtown Minneapolis. It was the Minneapolis downtown you would get if you started over and corrected all the mistakes that were made the first time around. There is nothing suburban about Southdale except its location, Architectural Record stated when it reviewed Gruens new creation. It is
> 
> "an imaginative distillation of what makes downtown magnetic: the variety, the individuality, the lights, the color, even the crowdsfor Southdales pedestrian-scale spaces insure a busyness and a bustle. Added to this essence of existing downtowns are all kinds of things that ought to be there if downtown werent so noisy and dirty and chaoticsidewalk cafés, art, islands of planting, pretty paving. Other shopping centers, however pleasant, seem provincial in contrast with the real thingthe city downtown. But in Minneapolis, it is the downtown that appears pokey and provincial in contrast with Southdales metropolitan character. "
> 
> One person who wasnt dazzled by Southdale was Frank Lloyd Wright. What is this, a railroad station or a bus station? he asked, when he came for a tour. Youve got a garden court that has all the evils of the village street and none of its charm. But no one much listened to Frank Lloyd Wright. When it came to malls, it was only Victor Gruens vision that mattered.
> 
> Victor Gruens grand plan for Southdale was never realized. There were no parks or schools or apartment buildingsjust that big box in a sea of parking.


http://www.newyorker.com/archive/200...?currentPage=4

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:33 ----------

Niissä lasikatetuissa tiloissa on Suomessa edelleenkin se ongelma että meillä luonnonvalo tulee pikemminkin sivulta kuin ylhäältä. Ja tämä on uusi ja ihmeellinen asia yhä uusille arkkitehtisukupolville, tosin nykyään syytän pikemminkin rakennuttajian maailmalta apinoimia malleja. Vanha esimerkki on muuten hyvä Töölön taidehalli, jossa on korkea sali ja kattoikkunat. Jos se olisi Firenzen korkeudella, niin valo valuisi verhomaisesti ylhäältä alas niin kuin Ufficissa joka on hieno ja vanha efekto, mutta kun se on Helsingissä niin salin yläosa on valaistu ja alaosa pimeä. Vastaavasti uusista rakennuksista esimerkiksi Sanomatalo on valoa täynnä vaikka isot ikkunapinnat on pohjoiseen koska ne ovat rakennuksen sivussa, Itäkeskus taas tarvitsee runsaasti keinovaloa vaikka katto on lasia.

----------


## Count

> Eihän Itäkeskuksessakaan asiakkaiden tarvitse päästä autolla oven eteen, eikä myöskään jakeluautojen. Miksi siis kävelykeskustassa tarvitsisi päästä?
> 
> Vai pettääkö minulla logiikka jossain...?


Pettää varmaan siinä, että itäkeskuksessa, sellossa, ompussa jne. ne asiakkaat ja jakeluautot pääsevät sinne ostosparasiitin alle tai päälle josta on sitten näpsäkkä matka kulkea ostosten kanssa, kävelykeskustassa sama ei ihan onnistu kun taulutelkkari pitäisi saada kulkemaan siinä ratikassa ehjänä (ja omassa hallinnassa) kotiin asti.

Muusta olen kanssasi täysin samaa mieltä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Pettää varmaan siinä, että itäkeskuksessa, sellossa, ompussa jne. ne asiakkaat ja jakeluautot pääsevät sinne ostosparasiitin alle tai päälle josta on sitten näpsäkkä matka kulkea ostosten kanssa, kävelykeskustassa sama ei ihan onnistu kun taulutelkkari pitäisi saada kulkemaan siinä ratikassa ehjänä (ja omassa hallinnassa) kotiin asti.


Tässä on sitten tehty se ratkaiseva virhe, että vaikka ostosparatiiseihin pääsee joukkoliikenteellä melko lähelle kaupan ovea, niin keskustasta, jossa pääsee suoraan kaupan oven eteen, ei pääse joukkoliikenteellä kotiin. Tämä olisikin aikamoinen parannus, mutta ilmeisesti se olisi taas sitten joltain pois, jos vaikka espoolaiset olisivat saaneet tällä tavalla hoidetun raideliikenteen.

Toivottavasti nyt vaikkapa laajasalolaisia onnistaa tässä asiassa, niin onpahan edes yksi kaupunginosa, jossa on pienen pieni mahdollisuus siihen "Euroopan parhaaseen".

----------


## Antero Alku

Tänään ilmestynyt HS:n Kuukausiliite esittää oivalluksen, joka on ollut tiedossa mutta yleisöltä piilossa jo pitkään: Helsingin ali pääsee jo nyt keskustatunnelia pitkin. Keskustatunnelin muodostavat Stockmannin parkkiin johtava ajotunneli Ruoholahdesta alkaen ja parkkiluolista itään Fabianinkadun päähän Kaisaniemeen päättyvä ajotunneli.

Lupaa reitin käyttöön ei kuitenkaan ole, vaikka reitti onkin olemassa. Huoltoliikennetunnelit eivät ole kaiken kansan käytössä. Kaikelle kansalle hintalappu on vähintänä puoli miljardia.

Mutta entäpä jos yhteys avattaisiinkin kokeeksi, mutta maksullisena. Tätä ehdottaa jopa HS! Maksulaitteethan ovat jo olemassa ja autoilijat osaavat niitä käyttää. Eivätkä edes pullikoi vastaan, vaan ihan kiltisti maksavat jo nyt. Ostamalla puomilta tunnelilipun lippu avaa pääsyn huoltotunneliin josta pääsee Fabarin poistumistunnelille ja toisessa suunnassa päin vastoin. Läpiajavan liikenteen määrää on helppo hallita hinnoittelulla, eli saadaan saman tien myös empiiristä tietoa maksuhalukkuudesta tälle reitille.

Tiedän kyllä, ettei tällaista voi meidän eritysiolosuhteissamme tehdä. Joten ajatukseni hautatuu tänne JLF:n unohdettuihin viestiketjuihin ja HS:n yllättävään artikkeliin. Jään ihmettelemään, miksi artikkelissa ei kerrota, että Herttoniemestä Espooseen autoilevaa mainosmiestä odottaa jo metron onni. Ihmettelen myös sitä, ettei artikkeli pönkitä toisen keskustatunnelin rakentamista.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Tiedän kyllä, ettei tällaista voi meidän eritysiolosuhteissamme tehdä.


Meidän erityisolosuhteissamme kuten muuallakin tunneleilla on nykyään kovat turvallisuusvaatimukset. Pidit niitä taannoin Länsimetron yhteydessä näkyvästi esillä, joten silloin ne ainakin taisivat kiinnostaa. Huoltotunnelin turvallisuusjärjestelyt on mitoitettu varsin pienelle liikennemäärälle, kuten artikkelissakin mainitaan. Yksiaukkoisessa tunnelissa ei ole tulipalon sattuessa turvallista suuntaa poistaa savua. Poistumisreittien kapasiteetti ei sekään riitä kovin monelle.

Voihan niitä autoja tietysti päästää turvallisen vähän. Jos tunneli vetäisi tunnissa vaikka sata tai kaksisataa autoa, vaikutus katuverkon kuormitukseen olisi olematon eli mistään ei päästäisi tällä perustein karsimaan. Vaan olisipahan saatu hitusen lisää kapasiteettia autoilulle keskustaan. Ehkä se on toivottavaa?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Meidän erityisolosuhteissamme kuten muuallakin tunneleilla on nykyään kovat turvallisuusvaatimukset. Pidit niitä taannoin Länsimetron yhteydessä näkyvästi esillä, joten silloin ne ainakin taisivat kiinnostaa. Huoltotunnelin turvallisuusjärjestelyt on mitoitettu varsin pienelle liikennemäärälle, kuten artikkelissakin mainitaan.


Ruoholahden ja Kaisaniemen välisestä tunnelista erittäin pieni osuus on yleiseltä liikenteeltä nyt suljettua huoltotunnelia. Ja olen kuullut luotettavana pitämästäni lähteestä, että ahtaus on tarkoituksella suunniteltua, jotta kenellekään ei tulisi mieleen torpata oikeata keskustatunnelia sillä perusteella, että keskustatunneli on asiallisesti ottaen jo tehty.

Eli oletan, että yleiselle liikenteelle avoimien osuuksien kohdalla täytetään turvamääräykset, jotka eivät riipu siitä, ajetaanko läpi vai parkkiluolaan. Itä- ja länsipuolen yhdistävästä välistä on tarkoituksella tehty tulppa, vaikka yhtä hyvin olisi voitu tehdä siitäkin normaali tunneli. Siitä olen varma, ettei tätä tulla koskaan julkisuudessa myöntämään.

Keskustatunneliahan sanotaan tehtävän parantamaan keskustan saavutettavuutta autoilla. Tunneli ei voi tarkoittaa muuta kuin keskustan parkkiluolien saavutettavuutta, sillä katutasohan saavutetaan menemättä tunneliin. Nyt tehdystä tunnelista saavutetaan kekustan parkkiluolat paremmin kuin oikean keskustatunnelin linjaukselta. Joten tavoite on saavutettu, itse asiassa riippumatta siitä, ajetaanko läpi vai ei.




> Jos tunneli vetäisi tunnissa vaikka sata tai kaksisataa autoa, vaikutus katuverkon kuormitukseen olisi olematon eli mistään ei päästäisi tällä perustein karsimaan. Vaan olisipahan saatu hitusen lisää kapasiteettia autoilulle keskustaan. Ehkä se on toivottavaa?


Ei kai tällaiset ajoneuvomäärät tee tarpeelliseksi nykyisten tunneleiden tekemistä, joten tuskin mitoitus näin vaatimatonta on. Nyt on tehty kaksikaistaiset tunnelit. Niiden geometria ei liene yhtä sujuva kuin keskustatunnelilla, mutta 2-kaistaiseksi sitäkin sanotaan.

Mutta minä en kytkekään keskustatunnelia keskustan autoliikenteen vähentämiseen vaan lisäämiseen. Nythän kapasiteetin tarjontaa on jo lisätty, mikä varmasti on ollut toivottu tavoite. Siellä, missä meidän erityisolosuhteemme eivät ole voimassa, voidaan tehdä ja on tehty autottomia keskustoja ilman keskustatunneleita. Eniten olen itse nähnyt keskustatunneleita Brysselissä, jossa autoille sallitut kadut ovat ääriään myöten täynnä. Tunneleista huolimatta vaiko niiden ansiosta?

Antero

----------


## teme

No mitä ne turvallisuuspuutteet sitten on? Ei kai nyt joku savunpoistokuilu niin paljoa maksa.

Kaivokadulla on muistaakseni jotain reilu 20 000 autoa päivässä joka ei nyt ole vielä niin hirveän paljon. (Olen huonon verkkoyhteyden päässä eli en valittevasti voi tarkistaa). Kaivokadun sulkeminen henkilöautoilta olisi monessa mielessä erinomainen asia. Ei sinänsä että se mitään tunnelia edellyttää, mutta olisi helpompi perustella.

----------


## Antero Alku

> No mitä ne turvallisuuspuutteet sitten on? Ei kai nyt joku savunpoistokuilu niin paljoa maksa.


En ole autoliikenteen asiantuntija, mutta arvatenkin merkittävin vaatimus on ihmisten evakuointimahdollisuus. Periaate on, että noin 2 minuutissa pitäisi kaikkien päästä turvaan, joka tarkoittaa paloluokitellun oven toiselle puolelle. Ja sieltä pitää tietenkin päästä vielä jotenkin pois, mutta sitten ei ole enää 2 minuutin kiire.

Mitä enemmän autoja, sitä enemmän ihmisiä ja sitä isommat evakuointijärjestelyt. Esimerkiksi oikean keskustatunnelin suunnittelussa otettiin turvasyistä lähtökohdaksi, ettei tunnelissa ajeta kuorma-autoja eikä busseja. Kuorma-autot ovat suurin paloriski, bussit tuovat eniten henkilökuormaa.




> Kaivokadulla on muistaakseni jotain reilu 20 000 autoa päivässä joka ei nyt ole vielä niin hirveän paljon. (Olen huonon verkkoyhteyden päässä eli en valittevasti voi tarkistaa). Kaivokadun sulkeminen henkilöautoilta olisi monessa mielessä erinomainen asia. Ei sinänsä että se mitään tunnelia edellyttää, mutta olisi helpompi perustella.


Oikein muistelet. Vaan aivan kuten arvelet itsekin, ei Kaivokadun autoliikenteen lopettamiseen tarvita miljardin keskustatunnelia, vaan Kaivokadun sulkeminen autoilta. Mikä ei maksa käytännössä mitään. Kaivokadun liikenne hakeutuu muille reiteille, lähinnä Töölönöahden pohjoispuolelle, ja osa liikenteestä katoaa. Toki on syytä sulkea Espa saman tien, sillä muuten pieni osa liikenteestä hakeutuu myös sinne. Mutta ei suuri, koska ei Espalle paljon nykyistä enempää enää mahdu ruuhka-aikana.

Antero

----------


## j-lu

->Jos keskustatunneli joskus rakennetaan, oleellista on mielestäni estää läpiajo. Vaikka sitten niin, että toisen pään puomeista ei pääse läpi, jos on tunnin sisällä tullut toisesta päästä sisään. Läpiajotunnelia ei voi perustella keskustan elinvoimaisuuden lisäämisellä, vaan ainoastaan yksityisautoilun suosimisena. Sille ei pitäisi nykyaikana olla hyviä perusteita.

Tästä näkökulmasta kävelykeskustan laajentamiselle ei pitäisi olla esteitä tälläkään hetkellä, sillä ennen ydinkeskustaa pääsee sen alle parkkihalliin sekä idästä, lännestä että pohjoisesta tultaessa. Voiko asiaintilasta päätellä muuta kuin että kävelykeskustan laajentaminen on kiinni faktuaalisesti ottaen nimeomaan keskustan *läpiajotunnelin* puuttumisesta?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jään ihmettelemään, miksi artikkelissa ei kerrota, että Herttoniemestä Espooseen autoilevaa mainosmiestä odottaa jo metron onni.


Minä taas en ihmettele ollenkaan koska HS Kuukausiliite on journalistiselta laadultaan lähinnä Pirkka-lehden tasoa. Joka kerta kun avaan sen niin petyn sen juttuihin, se selvästi aliarvioi lukijaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Voiko asiaintilasta päätellä muuta kuin että kävelykeskustan laajentaminen on kiinni faktuaalisesti ottaen nimeomaan keskustan *läpiajotunnelin* puuttumisesta?


Minusta tämä on oikea päätelmä. Koska se keskustan autosaavutettavuuden lisääminen jolla keskustatunnelia on perusteltu, on nyt jo toteutettu. Ja itse asiassa keskustatunnelista ei pääsisi kuin kahteen luolaan, Kluuviin ja Forumiin. Toki kumpaankin pääsee nyt vain yhdeltä puolelta kaupunkia. Mutta onko olemassa jokin todellinen tarve, minkä vuoksi autolla pitäisi päästä ajamaan juuri jompaan kumpaan sen sijaan, että ajaa siihen lähimpään, johon pääsee jo nyt.

Oleellinen keskustatunnelin merkitys on pääsy rakennuksiin, joita ei nyt ole edes olemassa (ja joita minusta ei pitäisi koskaan rakentaakaan), eli Töölönöahden toimistokeskittymään. Sinnehän ei pääse edes metrolla, joten täytyisihän edes autolla päästä tähän kaupungin ytimeen, jota jo Alvar Aaalto hahmotteli autokaupungin sydämeksi (= Terassitori). Eli jos olemme rehellisiä ja noudatamme hyötyjä maksaa -periaatetta, keskustatunnelin kustannukset voidaan sisällyttää näiden kortteleiden rakennusoikeuksien hintaan. Markkinat sitten ratkaiskoon, syntyykö keskustatunneli, nämä rakennukset tai ei kumpiakaan.




> Minä taas en ihmettele ollenkaan koska HS Kuukausiliite on journalistiselta laadultaan lähinnä Pirkka-lehden tasoa.


Jos on tulkittavissa, että HS-Kuukausiliitteellä on realistinen ja lukijan arkea ymmärtävä kanta metrosta, Pirkkakin on sitten kuluttajan laatulehtiä HS-Kuukausiliitteen kanssa. Sitten on varmaan muita lehtiä, joilla on joidenkin muiden kuin kuluttajan etujen mukainen kanta...  :Wink: 

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Minä taas en ihmettele ollenkaan koska HS Kuukausiliite on journalistiselta laadultaan lähinnä Pirkka-lehden tasoa. Joka kerta kun avaan sen niin petyn sen juttuihin, se selvästi aliarvioi lukijaa.


Etäisesti hirvittäväähän tässä on se, että HS on Kuukausiliitteineen kaikesta huolimatta valtakunnan parhaimmistoa. Aika paljon järkyttävämpiä pettymyksiä olen kokenut pienempien lehtien kanssa, mikä ei tietysti muuta sitä tosiseikkaa, että Kuukausiliitteessä on välillä suoranaista huttua. Nyt-liitteestä lieneekin sitten parempi olla sanomatta mitään.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos on tulkittavissa, että HS-Kuukausiliitteellä on realistinen ja lukijan arkea ymmärtävä kanta metrosta, Pirkkakin on sitten kuluttajan laatulehtiä HS-Kuukausiliitteen kanssa. Sitten on varmaan muita lehtiä, joilla on joidenkin muiden kuin kuluttajan etujen mukainen kanta...


Jos lukee Kuukausiliitteen juttuja niin pitää olla medialukutaitoa että saa niistä sen oleellisen ulos. Tässä esimerkissä pitää ymmärtää että on olemassa tietynlaisiin yhteiskuntaluokkiin ja ammattiryhmiin kuuluvia ihmisiä jotka eivät mistään hinnasta suostu matkustamaan joukoliikentellä ellei se a) ei maksa heille itselleen mitään ja b) matkustustilat on jaettu sosioekonomisten taustojen perusteella ja c) siinä tilassa jossa he itse matkustavat on ilmainen cocktail-tarjoilu

t. Rainer

----------


## a__m

> Jos lukee Kuukausiliitteen juttuja niin pitää olla medialukutaitoa että saa niistä sen oleellisen ulos. Tässä esimerkissä pitää ymmärtää että on olemassa tietynlaisiin yhteiskuntaluokkiin ja ammattiryhmiin kuuluvia ihmisiä jotka eivät mistään hinnasta suostu matkustamaan joukoliikentellä ellei se a) ei maksa heille itselleen mitään ja b) matkustustilat on jaettu sosioekonomisten taustojen perusteella ja c) siinä tilassa jossa he itse matkustavat on ilmainen cocktail-tarjoilu
> 
> t. Rainer


d) muusta syystä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> d) muusta syystä.


Aivan. Mutta siitä on kokemusta, että nämä muusta syystä ei-matkustajat saadaan matkustamaan joukkoliikenteellä, kun se on kyllin laadukasta. Silloin se ei ole bussi eikä metro, vaan jotain siltä väliltä. Ja se jotain siltä väliltä ei ole keskustatunneli.

Rainer on periaatteessa ihan oikeassa. Auton käyttö ei tosissaan ole kenelläkään Suomessa rahasta kiinni, vaan kysymys on matkan kokonaislaadusta. Mutta silloin, kun Euroopan parhaan joukkoliikenteen lähtökohtana on toteuttaa se joko mahdollisimman vähin investoinnein ja muutenkin halvalla busseilla tai mahdollisimman kalliina metrona, ei tuoteta laatua vaan jotain muuta, joka kelpaa vain pakkokäyttäjille. Kuten niille, joille työnantaja ei kustanna parkkiluolapaikkaa tai jotka eivät uskalla keskustaan autoilemaan tai joilla ei ole taloyhtiössä kahta autopaikkaa.

Ei ratikka ole ratkaisu kaikkeen. Mutta se vaan näyttää olevan paras keino houkutella autoilijoita käyttämään joukkoliikennettä.

Ja voin vielä todeta, että skumppatarjoiluakin on kokeiltu, huonolla menestyksellä. Eli ei se ole siitäkään kiinni.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Aivan. Mutta siitä on kokemusta, että nämä muusta syystä ei-matkustajat saadaan matkustamaan joukkoliikenteellä, kun se on kyllin laadukasta. Silloin se ei ole bussi eikä metro, vaan jotain siltä väliltä. Ja se jotain siltä väliltä ei ole keskustatunneli.


Luuletko tosissasi että kukaan mainospäällikkö jolla on työsuhde-audi, ryhtyisi vapaaehtoisesti kulkemaan töihinsä julkisilla jos ei HKL:llä ole tarjota vähintään Bobrikoffin yksityikäytössä ollutta meripihkalla sisustettua raitiovaunua tai Berijan käytössä ollutta metrovaunua jossa skumppaa tarjotaan kristallilaseista? Suomi nimittäin ei ole Saksa eikä Ranska eikä edes Ruotsi. Suomi on maantieteellisesti ja henkisesti Venäjä.  :Wink: 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Suomi nimittäin ei ole Saksa eikä Ranska eikä edes Ruotsi. Suomi on maantieteellisesti ja henkisesti Venäjä.


Mutta (Länsi-)Eurooppaan päin Suomi vaikuttaisi kuitenkin nyt pyrkivän.

Itse luulen, että kyllä se työsuhde-Audikin voisi vaihtua raitiovaunuun, jos se on tilava, tarpeeksi siisti ja kulkee usein. Ne merkittävimmät avainasiat kuitenkin kulkupelin vaihdoksessa ovat täsmällisyys/luotettavuus, vaihdottomuus sekä matkan nopeus ovelta ovelle. Kun kaupunki täyttyy tarpeeksi autoista ja henkilöautoliikenne alkaa puuroutua, alkaa sujuvasti ovelta ovelle kulkeva vaunu houkuttaa, vaikka lompakosta tai työnantajalta löytyisikin ylimääräistä. Ja jos päälle saadaan vielä kävelykeskusta ja/tai joukkoliikenne-etuisuuksia, tulee oikea tarve kulkea mieluummin julkisella ja lopettaa yksin vietetty ajantuhlaus autoradion parissa.

Luulen, että moni työsuhde-Audilla kulkevakin on kokeillut ulkomailla toimivaa joukkoliikennettä ja ollut tyytyväinen. Jos tällainen samanlainen (edes samanlaisen mielikuvan antava) lykättäisiin nyt tämän audistin "kotiovelle", olisi itsestään selvää, että julkinen kulkuväline olisi varteenotettava vaihtoehto. Ketäpä kulosaarelaista houkuttelisi nyt vihreä-keltainen ratikka tai oranssi metro, kun ensin mainittu tiedetään kaikkea muuta pyörällistä liikennettä hitaammaksi tientukkijaksi, ja jälkimmäinen jäykäksi Itä-Helsingin rahvaan junaksi, jonka kylmät ja autiot asemat ovat pitkän bussi- tai kävelymatkan päässä? Kulosaaren huvilakaupunkiin aikoinaan vienyt ratikka ei ollut kullasta tehty, mutta silti köyhäin keskuudessa sitä halveksuttiin, koska vain varakkaat sillä kulkivat. Varakkaat kulkisivat sillä tänäpäivänäkin, jos se olisi aikaansa nähden moderni ja sillä pääsisi Kulosaaren keskustasta Stockmannin ovelle viidessä kuudessa minuutissa.

----------


## late-

> Luuletko tosissasi että kukaan mainospäällikkö jolla on työsuhde-audi, ryhtyisi vapaaehtoisesti kulkemaan töihinsä julkisilla jos ei HKL:llä ole tarjota vähintään Bobrikoffin yksityikäytössä ollutta meripihkalla sisustettua raitiovaunua tai Berijan käytössä ollutta metrovaunua jossa skumppaa tarjotaan kristallilaseista?


Ihmisten toimintaa on kovin helppoa selittää heidän henkilökohtaisilla ominaisuuksillaan. Vastaavasti aliarvioidaan ulkoisten tekijöiden vaikutuksia ihmisten ratkaisuihin. Maalaamasi kaltaisia karikatyyrejä varmasti on yksittäistapauksina, mutta suurimmaksi osaksi ihmiset toimivat yllättävänkin rationaalisesti. Ei ole mielekästä selittää esimerkiksi joukkoliikenteen käyttöä tai käyttämättä jättämistä epämääräisillä kansallisilla ominaispiirteillä. Ei varsinkaan, kun joukkoliikennettä käytetään pääkaupunkiseudulla varsin ahkerasti myös muuhun Eurooppaan verrattuna.

Aihetta kuvaa yleisemmin Fundamental attribution error (Wikipedia).

----------


## ultrix

> Kulosaaren huvilakaupunkiin aikoinaan vienyt ratikka ei ollut kullasta tehty, mutta silti köyhäin keskuudessa sitä halveksuttiin, koska vain varakkaat sillä kulkivat. Varakkaat kulkisivat sillä tänäpäivänäkin, jos se olisi aikaansa nähden moderni ja sillä pääsisi Kulosaaren keskustasta Stockmannin ovelle viidessä kuudessa minuutissa.


Tai jos vaunusta muuten huokuisi porvarillinen, hillitty charmi. Keltainen raita ikkunain yläpuolella vähintään puolen vaunun matkalla olisi todellinen nykypäivän KB-vaunu, ja sen ykkösluokan sisustusarkkitehtuuri olisi Marko Paanasen suunnittelema. Vaunun kalusteet itse tulisivat tietysti Artekilta tms.  :Smile: 

Toisaalta ajetaanpa Eiraankin tavallisilla rahvaan Nr-vaunuilla ja minkkiturkkirouvat istuvat iloisesti denojen kanssa samassa osastossa...

Mikähän vaikutus olisi matkustajamääriin, jos ajettaisiin porvarilinjaa 1A:n Eiran käännöltä reittiä Kaivari - Kauppatori - Aleksi - Kaivokatu - Lasipalatsi - Stocka -  Aleksi - Kauppatori - Kaivari - Eira kalustona HKL 150 (Ludde)? Tässä linjassa olisi toki ykkösluokan palvelulisä, eli kahden tunnin kertalippu vitosen (2 h siksi, että ehtii käydä ostoksilla ja seurustella kahvilassa ja palata samalla piletillä takas).

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ihmisten toimintaa on kovin helppoa selittää heidän henkilökohtaisilla ominaisuuksillaan. Vastaavasti aliarvioidaan ulkoisten tekijöiden vaikutuksia ihmisten ratkaisuihin. Maalaamasi kaltaisia karikatyyrejä varmasti on yksittäistapauksina, mutta suurimmaksi osaksi ihmiset toimivat yllättävänkin rationaalisesti. Ei ole mielekästä selittää esimerkiksi joukkoliikenteen käyttöä tai käyttämättä jättämistä epämääräisillä kansallisilla ominaispiirteillä. Ei varsinkaan, kun joukkoliikennettä käytetään pääkaupunkiseudulla varsin ahkerasti myös muuhun Eurooppaan verrattuna.


No ei tietenkään.  On selvä että mainosmies ajaa autolla töihin siksi että hän tarvitsee sitä autoaan työmaalla, ei siksi että hän nyrpistää nenäänsä joukkoliikenteelle. Jos haastateltava olis ollut sellainen henkilö joka muuten asuu ja käy töissä samassa paikoissa mutta jonka työaika on klo 0800-1600 ja työmaa on koko ajan yhdessä paikassa, ja jolla ei ole työsuhdeautoa, niin suhtautuminen koko asiaan olis aivan toinen, eikä Kuukausiliite olis saanut mitään jutua aikaiseksi siitä. Sellaisella henkilöllä ei olis tarveta keskustatunneliin vaan suoraan metroyhteyteen itä-Helsingistä etelä-Espooseen. Nyt on vaan kysymys siitä että millaisten henkilöiden ehdolilla joukoliikennettä pyöritetään, sellaisten jotka eivät tarvitse sitä ollenkaan vai sellaiset jotka tarvitsevat sitä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> On selvä että mainosmies ajaa autolla töihin siksi että hän tarvitsee sitä autoaan työmaalla, ei siksi että hän nyrpistää nenäänsä joukkoliikenteelle.


Miten niin tämä on selvää? Tarvitsen autoa töissäni lienee yksi suurista liikenteen kliseistä, kuten olen keskimääräistä parempi autoilija joita on 90 % kaikista vastanneita. Ei juuri kukaan halua vastata menevänsä autolla töihin siksi, että on laiska, haluaa tupakoida työmatkalla, ei ole koskaan kokeillutkaan joukkoliikennettä tai vierastaa joutumista muiden ihmisten joukkoon. 

Arvaan, että varsin moni autoilija ei ole edes kokeillut joukkoliikennettä, eikä tiedä miten halpaa on joukkoliikenne ja miten kallista autoilu. Ja yleistä ihmisille on luulla, että kaikki muut ovat samanlaisia kuin on itse, myös asenteiltaan. Siksi autoilijat tyrmäävät kahvipöydässä Laajasalon ratikkasillan ja vaativat keskustatunnelia. Ratikkasilta on heille täysin vieras ja siten tarpeeton asia, keskustatunneli taas osa heidän arkeansa, jota on aikaa miettiä liikenneruuhkassa ratin takana.




> Sellaisella henkilöllä ei olis tarveta keskustatunneliin vaan suoraan metroyhteyteen itä-Helsingistä etelä-Espooseen.


Yksittäiset esimerkit eivät edusta todellisuutta, mutta ovat joskus kumminkin aika kuvaavia. Minulla on täällä naapuri, joka on töissä Keilaniemessä kohtalaisen hyvässä asemassa. Hän kulki ensi kerran töihin joukkoliikenteellä joulun jälkeen, kun viikon vanha ajokortti ruttasi auton lunastuskuntoon. Ja kulkee edelleen, eikä ole ollut kiire uuden auton ostossa, kun ei osaa päättää, minkä ostaisi. Tämä siitä huolimatta, että meni pari kuukautta, ennen kuin tuli asiat puheeksi ja kerroin, että osta ihmeessa kuukausilippu.

Ei tähän(kään) tarvita suoraa metroyhteyttä, jota ei edes koskaan tule, eikä sellaista ole olemassakaan kuin asemien välillä. Espoon metron rakentaminen tulee heikentämään hänen(kin) joukkoliikennepalveluita, kun kävelymatka toisessa päässä pitenee olennaisesti.




> Nyt on vaan kysymys siitä että millaisten henkilöiden ehdolilla joukoliikennettä pyöritetään, sellaisten jotka eivät tarvitse sitä ollenkaan vai sellaiset jotka tarvitsevat sitä.


Kuinka se tarvitseminen määritellään? Luultavasti naapurini tarvitsi keskustatunnelia viime jouluun saakka, mutta ei tarvitse enään. Eikä tarvitse Espoon metroakaan.

Ei liikennettä voi suunnitella sen mukaan, mitä ihmiset eivät tiedä eivätkä ymmärrä. Kun on 1000 autoilijaa jonottamassa motarin seisovassa ruuhkassa, niistä ei kukaan yksittäinen tarvitse joukkoliikennettä. Jokainen vain ajattelee, että nuo toiset voisivat mennä vaikka bussilla, jotta itse saisin kaahata vapaasti. Ja nuo toiset voivat vallan hyvin maksaa keskustatunnelin, jotta minun ei tarvitse seistä tässä pörisemässä.

Sitten kun pantaisiin asetelma niin, että saat keskustatunnelin, kun maksat siitä itse 20.000 , niin tarpeet muuttuvat oitis. Jos oikein muistan, keskustan kauppiaat ja kauppakamari todistelivat aikanaan tunnelin tarvetta kovasti. Mutta tarve poistui, kun tarjottiin mahdollisuutta rahoittaa se kauppiaiden rahalla.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Miten niin tämä on selvää? Tarvitsen autoa töissäni lienee yksi suurista liikenteen kliseistä, kuten olen keskimääräistä parempi autoilija joita on 90 % kaikista vastanneita. Ei juuri kukaan halua vastata menevänsä autolla töihin siksi, että on laiska, haluaa tupakoida työmatkalla, ei ole koskaan kokeillutkaan joukkoliikennettä tai vierastaa joutumista muiden ihmisten joukkoon.


Olen ollut tekemisissä niin monen myyntimiehen ja naisen kanssa että osalla on todella sellaisen työ että ilman autoa eivät pärjäisi. Mutta ns keskijohtoon ja muiden vastaavassa asemassa olevien joukossa on myös paljon sellaisa joiden asenteet joukkoliikenettä kohtaan  istuvat syvällä. Siksi rinnastin Suomea henkisesti Venäjään kuuluvaksi, joka alkoi autoistuia vasta myöhään ja jossa  on samanlaisiia ilmiöitä mutta vielä kärjistyneemäässä muodossa havaittavissa. Vrt ns "ämpäri katolla ajavat" joista on ollut juttua hesarissakin. 




> Ei tähän(kään) tarvita suoraa metroyhteyttä, jota ei edes koskaan tule, eikä sellaista ole olemassakaan kuin asemien välillä. Espoon metron rakentaminen tulee heikentämään hänen(kin) joukkoliikennepalveluita, kun kävelymatka toisessa päässä pitenee olennaisesti.
> 
> Kuinka se tarvitseminen määritellään? Luultavasti naapurini tarvitsi keskustatunnelia viime jouluun saakka, mutta ei tarvitse enään. Eikä tarvitse Espoon metroakaan.


Luultavasti naapurillasi on nyt 2 vaihtoa matkallaan kotoa töihin. Jos metro menisi perille asti niin vaihtojen määrä tippuisi yhteen. Se on monelle joukkoliikennekäyttäjälle kynnys kuinka monta kertaa joutuu vaihtamaan ja miten nopeasti vaihto yleensä sujuu. Yhden vaihdon yleensä kestää, mutta kaksi, josa toisen kohdalla voi joutua odottamaan pidempään, vaatii monen mielestä liikaa kärsivällisyyttä. 

Länsimetron yksi perustava argumentti on se että se tuo länsiväylän varren suuret työpaikka-alueet ajallisesti lähemmäs muuta pääkaupunkiseutua niille jotka eivät liiku autolla. Ainakin Lauttasaaren, Keilaniemen, Otaniemen ja Tapiolan metroasemien ympäristössä on max puolen kilsan kävelymatkan päässä niin paljon työpaikkoja että palvelutaso paranee nykyisiin busseihin verrattuna huomattavasti, jos matkan lähtöpaikka on muualla kuin Kampissa. Bussit kyllä vievät perille mutta niissä on se vika että  on ensin päästävä Kamppiin että pääsee bussin kyytiin ja se ei ole kaikille niin helppoa jos siellä mistä itse asuu ei pääse millään suoraan Kamppiin ensin.

Tiedän että pikaraitiotieratkaisullakin päästäisiin samoihin tavoitteisiin kuin metrolla mutta sen toteuttamisessa ongelma oli lähinnä siinä että sille ei ollut olemassa, ainakaan silloin kun päätös piti tehdä, esteetöntä reittiä jota pitkin vetää se keskustaan ja toisaalta metro oli valmiina Ruoholahdessa odottamassa. 




> Ei liikennettä voi suunnitella sen mukaan, mitä ihmiset eivät tiedä eivätkä ymmärrä. Kun on 1000 autoilijaa jonottamassa motarin seisovassa ruuhkassa, niistä ei kukaan yksittäinen tarvitse joukkoliikennettä. Jokainen vain ajattelee, että nuo toiset voisivat mennä vaikka bussilla, jotta itse saisin kaahata vapaasti. Ja nuo toiset voivat vallan hyvin maksaa keskustatunnelin, jotta minun ei tarvitse seistä tässä pörisemässä.
> 
> Sitten kun pantaisiin asetelma niin, että saat keskustatunnelin, kun maksat siitä itse 20.000 , niin tarpeet muuttuvat oitis. Jos oikein muistan, keskustan kauppiaat ja kauppakamari todistelivat aikanaan tunnelin tarvetta kovasti. Mutta tarve poistui, kun tarjottiin mahdollisuutta rahoittaa se kauppiaiden rahalla.


Keskustatunneliproblematiikassa olisi ihan paikallan että ihmisille sallittaisiin nykyisen keskustan alla olevan tunneliverkon käyttö maanalaiseen parkkihalliin ajamiseksi, sekä länne että idän suunnalta. Sehän lienee kauppiaiden tavoite ja nyt on vain parkkihallien omistajien ymmärrettävä hinnoitella paikkansa niin että ihmiset todella käyttäisivät niitä eivätkä änkeäisi autoillaan kadulle. Läpiajoon suhtaudun kriittisemmin ja sen valvontaan on myös olemassa keinoja. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Luultavasti naapurillasi on nyt 2 vaihtoa matkallaan kotoa töihin. Jos metro menisi perille asti niin vaihtojen määrä tippuisi yhteen. Se on monelle joukkoliikennekäyttäjälle kynnys kuinka monta kertaa joutuu vaihtamaan ja miten nopeasti vaihto yleensä sujuu.


Aivan varmasti on 2 vaihtoa, ja molempiin suuntiin on odotusajat, joita ei ole mitenkään synkattu toisiinsa. Mutta tässä punnitaankin sitä, kumpi on kurjempaa, vaihto vai pitkä kävely. Tällä hetkellä on vaihto ja ei ole kävelyä ja nyt tuote kelpaa.

Sinänsä on vähän erikoista, että Espoossa pannaan miljardia likoon kävelymatkojen pidentämiseksi sinne puoleen kilometriin ja yli. Samaan aikaan pitäisi tehdä Pisara lyhentämään tuollainen kävelymatka keskustassa, sekin yli puolen miljardin hintaan. No kuten on moneen kertaan todettu, näissä louhintahommissahan ei ole mitään liikennejärjestelmälogiikkaa, vaan alan työllistämisen logiikka. Se sama logiikka painaa myös tässä keskustatunnelissa. Ja paine alkaa kasvaa, kun Espoolla ei ole rahaa metroonsa ja Vantaan metron urakat alkavat loppua. Ellei niitä pysäytetä valtion rahapulan vuoksi jo aikaisemmin.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Mutta tässä punnitaankin sitä, kumpi on kurjempaa, vaihto vai pitkä kävely. Tällä hetkellä on vaihto ja ei ole kävelyä ja nyt tuote kelpaa.


Tuote kelpaa, kun se löydettiin. Jos metro olisi jo nyt mennyt perille asti, tuote olisi ollut helpompaa löytää. Vaihtoihin kun kuuluu matkaan liittyvän vaivan lisäksi hahmottamisen vaikeutta varsinkin runkolinjastosta poistuttaessa. Keilaniemessä kävelymatkat ovat sen verran kohtuulliset, että vaihdon poistuminen kompensoinee ne jokseenkin kaikissa tapauksissa ja useimmissa päästään voitolle. Jos vaihdon poistuminen ei kompensoi, Keilaniemeenkin jäänee mahdollisuus vaihtaa bussiin lyhyelle liityntämatkalle. Länsimetron huonot puolet ovat jossain ihan muualla kuin Keilaniemessä.




> Samaan aikaan pitäisi tehdä Pisara lyhentämään tuollainen kävelymatka keskustassa, sekin yli puolen miljardin hintaan.


Keskustassa monet lyhyehköt liityntäkävelyt on korvattu äärimmäisen tiheän pysäkkivälin ratikkamatkoilla (ja osin busseilla). Koko ratikkajärjestelmän tarjonta mitoitetaan pienen keskusta-alueen tarpeisiin eli hännille ajetaan tyhjiä penkkejä ja lisäksi tämän alueen hidas liikennöinti maksaa itsessään maltaita. Minusta näiden matkojen siirtäminen suoraan runkoliikennevälineeseen antaa erinomaisen mahdollisuuden käyttää pintaliikennettä hyödyllisemmin kuin 1-2 kilometrin jakelumatkoihin ja siten tehostaa koko järjestelmää. Eräs Seppo on kyllä eri mieltä tästä, koska ratikat sopivat hänestä oikein hyvin jakeluun  :Smile:

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Koko ratikkajärjestelmän tarjonta mitoitetaan pienen keskusta-alueen tarpeisiin eli hännille ajetaan tyhjiä penkkejä ja lisäksi tämän alueen hidas liikennöinti maksaa itsessään maltaita. Minusta näiden matkojen siirtäminen suoraan runkoliikennevälineeseen antaa erinomaisen mahdollisuuden käyttää pintaliikennettä hyödyllisemmin kuin 1-2 kilometrin jakelumatkoihin ja siten tehostaa koko järjestelmää.


Tässä on kyllä pointti, joka ei ole ollut esillä ja mikä ei itsellekään tullut mieleen. Onko muuten minkäänlaista käsitystä, kuinka suuri on tälläisen jakeluliikenteen osuus koko raitiotien kuormasta? Asiaa auttaisi, jos tulevaisuudessa selkeämmin erotettaisiin linjastosta tiheästi liikennöitävät lyhyet keskustalinjat ja se on suorastaan välttämätöntä, jos raitiotietä halutaan lähteä laajentamaan lähiöihin päin.

Liikennetalouden kannaltakin erottelu olisi hyvästä, sillä kalliiden (mutta kuormitettujen) keskustalinjojen kustannuksia pitäisi kurissa lyhyet linjakilometrit. Kauemmaksi menevien kustannuksia olisi parempi vähentää pitämällä linjanopeus suurena.

----------


## ultrix

> Miten niin tämä on selvää? Tarvitsen autoa töissäni lienee yksi suurista liikenteen kliseistä, kuten olen keskimääräistä parempi autoilija joita on 90 % kaikista vastanneita.


On muuten kliee, että suurin osa olisi mielestään keskimääräistä parempia autoilijoita. Aamulehden kyselyssä 2009 tasan 50 % piti itseään keskimääräistä parempina autoilijoina, 50 % siis keskimääräistä huonompina!  :Razz:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eräs Seppo on kyllä eri mieltä tästä, koska ratikat sopivat hänestä oikein hyvin jakeluun


Ja saman Sepon mielestä metrokin soveltuu siihen tarkoitukseen hyvin, koska parasta olisi, että Pasilassa vaihdettaisiin Töölön metroon ja Helsinki päärautatieasema joko pysyisi ennallaan tai sinne ei menisi junia enää ollenkaan.

Viittasin kommentillani siihen, että Pisaran laskennalliset hyödyt perustuvat paljolti Rautatieaseman pitkän kävelymatkan poistumiseen. Pisarasta on avuksi keskustan jakelijana, mutta onko se siihen kuitenkaan paras ja edullisin ratkaisu, ainakaan esitetyssä muodossaan?




> Keskustassa monet lyhyehköt liityntäkävelyt on korvattu äärimmäisen tiheän pysäkkivälin ratikkamatkoilla (ja osin busseilla). Koko ratikkajärjestelmän tarjonta mitoitetaan pienen keskusta-alueen tarpeisiin eli hännille ajetaan tyhjiä penkkejä ja lisäksi tämän alueen hidas liikennöinti maksaa itsessään maltaita.


Tällainen ei tietenkään ole järkevää, mutta lienee ollut mainitun Sepon tarkoituskin, kun ratikka on nimetty vain ydinkeskustan liikennevälineeksi. Mutta kuten Ville hahmotteli, ei keskustan lyhyiden joukkoliikennematkojen palvelua voi poistaakaan. Eikä siinä ole kyse siitä, onko välineenä ratikka tai bussi. Keskustalinja on keskustalinja, ja sillä on oma tarpeensa.

Virhehän on siinä, että lyhyellä osuudella ydinkeskustassa kuormitettu linja jatketaan sellaisenaan esikaupunkeihin. Bussien kanssa ero linjatyypeissä on osattu tehdä, miksi sitä ei meilläkin voitaisi tehdä myös raitioliikenteessä.

Antero

----------


## Samppa

> On muuten kliee, että suurin osa olisi mielestään keskimääräistä parempia autoilijoita. Aamulehden kyselyssä 2009 tasan 50 % piti itseään keskimääräistä parempina autoilijoina, 50 % siis keskimääräistä huonompina!


Ei se nyt aivan pelkkä klisee ole.

Tieto perustuu Sauli Häkkisen tutkimuksiin liikennepsykologian alalta. Viimeisin, jonka nopeasti löysin (ei siis ainoa) on vuodelta 1990 Häkkinen et alia asenteista onnettomuuksien taustalla. Sen mukaan 90 % onnettomuuksiin joutuneista kuljettajista piti itseään keskimääräistä parempina kuljettajina ja 82 % oli sitä mieltä, että syy onnettomuuteen oli toisissa tienkäyttäjissä.

Tietysti olisi todella hienoa kehitystä, jos kuljettajien kyky arvioida omaa ajotaitoaan realistisesti on oikeasti parantunut parissa kymmenessä vuodessa ja se myös näkyisi liikennekäyttäytymisessä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Viittasin kommentillani siihen, että Pisaran laskennalliset hyödyt perustuvat paljolti Rautatieaseman pitkän kävelymatkan poistumiseen. Pisarasta on avuksi keskustan jakelijana, mutta onko se siihen kuitenkaan paras ja edullisin ratkaisu, ainakaan esitetyssä muodossaan?


Mikä olisi parempi vaihtoehto sitten?




> Virhehän on siinä, että lyhyellä osuudella ydinkeskustassa kuormitettu linja jatketaan sellaisenaan esikaupunkeihin. Bussien kanssa ero linjatyypeissä on osattu tehdä, miksi sitä ei meilläkin voitaisi tehdä myös raitioliikenteessä.


Tämä on mielenkiintoisa kysymys, miten se käytännössä toteutettaisiin. Kiskopareja on vain yhdet per pääväylä keskustasta pois. Eli kauemmas menevät ratikat joutuisivat kuitenkin käyttämään samoja raiteita kuin hitaammat keskustalinjat. Ja miten estettäisiin matkustajoa jotka kulkevat vain lyhyen matkan keskustassa, käyttämästä esikaupunkiratikkaa? Korkeampi lipun hinta? Onko esimerkkejä kaupungeista missä on toteutettu sellaine jako?

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:41 ----------




> Tuote kelpaa, kun se löydettiin. Jos metro olisi jo nyt mennyt perille asti, tuote olisi ollut helpompaa löytää. Vaihtoihin kun kuuluu matkaan liittyvän vaivan lisäksi hahmottamisen vaikeutta varsinkin runkolinjastosta poistuttaessa. Keilaniemessä kävelymatkat ovat sen verran kohtuulliset, että vaihdon poistuminen kompensoinee ne jokseenkin kaikissa tapauksissa ja useimmissa päästään voitolle. Jos vaihdon poistuminen ei kompensoi, Keilaniemeenkin jäänee mahdollisuus vaihtaa bussiin lyhyelle liityntämatkalle. Länsimetron huonot puolet ovat jossain ihan muualla kuin Keilaniemessä.


Olen tässä samaa mieltä että länsimetron huonot puolet ovat aivan muualla kuin Keilaniemessä. 

Anteron naapuri on siis tyytyväinen kun pääsee suht mukavasti nykyisillä liikenevälineillä itä-Helsingiistä Keilaniemeen, mutta onkohan yksi syy siihen että suurimman osan matkasta pystyy kulkemaan laadukkaalla metrolla jolla on yhteinen vaihtoasema länsibussien kanssa? Entä jos koko itämetroakaan ei olisi, vaan olisi vain busseja itä-Helsingistä Rautatientorille ja toinen bussi Kampista Espooseen. Olisiko hän silloin tyytyväinen kun bussia vaihtaessaan joutuisi kävelemän kilometrin verran, tai käyttämään tuohon kilometrin siirtymiseen raitiovaunua tai "tynkämetroa" yhden pysäkkivälin verran? Se on tilanne nykyisin kaikiilla niillä jotka haluavat päästä pääradan varrelta etelä-Espooseen. Siksi he ajavat mielumin autolla kehäykköstä pitkin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Tämä on mielenkiintoisa kysymys, miten se käytännössä toteutettaisiin. Kiskopareja on vain yhdet per pääväylä keskustasta pois. Eli kauemmas menevät ratikat joutuisivat kuitenkin käyttämään samoja raiteita kuin hitaammat keskustalinjat.


Siirtämällä hitaat linjat pois pääväyliltä. Periaate olisi siis, että esim. 3 ja 7 siivotaan Manskulta pois Topeliukselle ja Runebergille. Manskulle jätetään vain 4 ja 10, joita voi haaroitella sitten pohjoisessa tarvittavissa määrin.

Keskustalinjat ja esikaupunkilinjat voisivat kulkea ihan ydinkeskustassa samoja väyliä ja tiheällä pysäkkivälillä, mutta heti Hakaniemen ja Lasipalatsin pohjoispuolella ne eriytettäisiin.




> Ja miten estettäisiin matkustajoa jotka kulkevat vain lyhyen matkan keskustassa, käyttämästä esikaupunkiratikkaa?


Eipä kai niitä tarvitsisi estääkään, mutta karsia voisi sopivan pitkällä pysäkkivälillä. Esim. Lasipalatsi - Ooppera - Kansaneläkelaitos - Töölön tulli.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Siirtämällä hitaat linjat pois pääväyliltä. Periaate olisi siis, että esim. 3 ja 7 siivotaan Manskulta pois Topeliukselle ja Runebergille. Manskulle jätetään vain 4 ja 10, joita voi haaroitella sitten pohjoisessa tarvittavissa määrin.


Topeliuksenkadun käyttöönottoa raitiovaunuille on jahkailtu n 30 vuotta muistaakseni. Onko mitään selvää syytä miksi ei ole edistytty asiassa?




> Eipä kai niitä tarvitsisi estääkään, mutta karsia voisi sopivan pitkällä pysäkkivälillä. Esim. Lasipalatsi - Ooppera - Kansaneläkelaitos - Töölön tulli.


Jokin sellainen ratkaisu olis pakko mielestäni tehdä ennemmin tai myöhemin mutta pysäkkien pitäsi olla samassa kohtaa kuin bussipysäkkien, sikäli kuin busseja enää keskustaan tarvita. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Topeliuksenkadun käyttöönottoa raitiovaunuille on jahkailtu n 30 vuotta muistaakseni. Onko mitään selvää syytä miksi ei ole edistytty asiassa?


1990-luvun alussa silloinen suunnittelujohtaja Pentti Santaharju vastasi minulle, että Topeliuksenkadun ratikka edellyttää autotunnelin rakentamista Paciuksenkadulta Leppäsuolle. Ajatuksena ilmeisesti oli, että ratikkakaistat vievät liikaa autoliikenteen kapasiteettia.

Sitten Santaharju jäi eläkkeelle, ja kaikki raitioteiden laajennukset pantiin käytännössä jäihin, sillä seuraava suunnittelujohtaja keskittyi metron laajentamiseen. Myös Topeliuksenkadun ratikan tekemättä jättämistä Vepsäläinen perusteli Töölön metrolla.

Tällä hetkellä ollaan käsittääkseni lähempänä toteutusta kuin koskaan ennen. KSV:n liikennesuunnittelupäällikkö on varannut taloussuunnitelmassa rahaa radan ensi vaiheen toteuttamiseen (sitä en tiedä, antaako Kh ja Kvsto rahojen olla siellä taloussuunnitelmassa) ja KSV:ssä on myös alustavasti hahmoteltu ratojen sijoittelua katutilaan.

Todennäköisesti Topeliuksenkadun rata voidaan maksaa liikennöintikustannuksista tulevilla säästöillä, mutta tuon varma toteaminen vaatisi vielä tarkempia laskelmia kuin mitä tässä vaiheessa on tehty.

----------


## teme

Mitä niiden keskusta ja esikaupunkilinjojen eriyttämisellä ihan oikeasti saavutetaan? Esimerkiksi Hämeentiellä on busseilla pari pysäkkiä vähemmän,  nopeutusvaikutus ehkä minuutin tai kaksi ja haittapuolena huonompi palvelutaso.

Ratikan kannalta taas pidemmillä matkoilla olisi hyvä tarjota istumapaikkoja, lyhyemmillä toimii seisomapaikatkin. Jos Kaivokatu mennään seisomakuormassa mutta hännillä on väljempää niin mikä tässä on ongelma?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mitä niiden keskusta ja esikaupunkilinjojen eriyttämisellä ihan oikeasti saavutetaan? Esimerkiksi Hämeentiellä on busseilla pari pysäkkiä vähemmän,  nopeutusvaikutus ehkä minuutin tai kaksi ja haittapuolena huonompi palvelutaso.


Rautatientorilta Sörnnäisiin asti on sikäli hassu tilanne että valinnanvaraa on sekä bussit, ratikka että metro, muttta silti liikenne näyttää sujuvan ihan hyvin, ehkä johtuen siitä että autot kulkevat paljolti Sörnäisten Rantatietä pitkin. 

Töölössä tilanne on vallan toinen ja ruuhkaa ja nihkeyttä on meni millä tahansa. 

Ilmeisesti vanhat suunnitelmat rakentaa raitiotie Topeliuksenkadulle juontaa johonkin sellaiseen suunnitelmaan että kaikki ratikat, myös nelonen, seiska  ja kymppi siirtyvät sille ja Manskusta tulee pelkkä autojen ja bussien pääväylä? Vai oliko se vain jotain utopiaa? 

Olisiko ideaa pistää autot Mechelininkadulle ennemmin, jolla on hyvin vähän joukkoliikennettä,  ja rajoittaa päästä päähän ajo autoilla Manskua pitkin?

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Ilmeisesti vanhat suunnitelmat rakentaa raitiotie Topeliuksenkadulle juontaa johonkin sellaiseen suunnitelmaan että kaikki ratikat, myös nelonen, seiska  ja kymppi siirtyvät sille ja Manskusta tulee pelkkä autojen ja bussien pääväylä? Vai oliko se vain jotain utopiaa?


Tuollaista suunnitelmaa en ole nähnyt. 1970-luvulta saakka on suunniteltu lähinnä linjan 3 siirtoa Topeliuksenkadulle, nyt viime aikoina yhä enenevässä määrin myös linjan 7 siirtoa. 4 ja 10 jäävät joka tapauksessa Mannerheimintielle.

Bussiliikenteen siirtoja ei tietääkseni ole aiemmin mietitty, mutta nyt harkitaan ja kaiketi tutkitaan, voisiko Topeliuksenkadun jäljelle jäävät bussit siirtää Manskulle. Ilmeisesti ne mahtuisivat Manskun bussikaistoille. Silloin Topeliukselle jäisivät autot omilla kaistoillaan ja ratikat omillaan.




> Mitä niiden keskusta ja esikaupunkilinjojen eriyttämisellä ihan oikeasti saavutetaan? Esimerkiksi Hämeentiellä on busseilla pari pysäkkiä vähemmän,  nopeutusvaikutus ehkä minuutin tai kaksi ja haittapuolena huonompi palvelutaso.


Sujuvampi liikenne, kun esim. Manskulla ei ole erkanevaa ja liittyvää ratikkaliikennettä. Tämä mahdollistaa olennaisesti nykyistä tehokkaammat liikennevaloetuudet. Minä veikkaan, että sekä neloselta että kympiltä on mahdollista saada vuoro pois tämän seurauksena. Se tietysti vaatii huolellista ja monipuolista yhteistyötä liikennevalopuolen kanssa.

Pelkästään tällä tavoin, ilman pysäkkivähennyksiä, saadaan siis liikennöintikustannksiin huomattavaa säästöä ja rv-liikenteen palvelualuetta laajennettua.

Pysäkkien vähentäminen (Manskulla) lienee oikeasti tarpeen vasta sitten, jos raitiotietä jatketaan olennaisesti nykyistä kauemmas keskustasta.

Hämeentiellä tilanne on tietysti erilainen, mutta jos ajatellaan tilannetta, jossa 6 haaroineen kulkee runko-osuudella esim. 3 min välein, niin liikennevaloetuuksien kannalta on kyllä hyvä saada sieltä 7 pois kuormittamasta.

----------


## teme

> Tuollaista suunnitelmaa en ole nähnyt. 1970-luvulta saakka on suunniteltu lähinnä linjan 3 siirtoa Topeliuksenkadulle, nyt viime aikoina yhä enenevässä määrin myös linjan 7 siirtoa. 4 ja 10 jäävät joka tapauksessa Mannerheimintielle.
> 
> Bussiliikenteen siirtoja ei tietääkseni ole aiemmin mietitty, mutta nyt harkitaan ja kaiketi tutkitaan, voisiko Topeliuksenkadun jäljelle jäävät bussit siirtää Manskulle. Ilmeisesti ne mahtuisivat Manskun bussikaistoille. Silloin Topeliukselle jäisivät autot omilla kaistoillaan ja ratikat omillaan.


Eiko nyt ensivaiheessa voisi tehdä niin että bussit ajaa reittiä Topeliuksenkatu - Mechelininkatu? 




> Sujuvampi liikenne, kun esim. Manskulla ei ole erkanevaa ja liittyvää ratikkaliikennettä.


Joo, tarkoitin sitä pysäkkien karsimista.

----------


## 339-DF

> Joo, tarkoitin sitä pysäkkien karsimista.


Jep, en mä olisi niitä nyt heti ensihätään karsimassa. Sekä Manskulla että Hämeentiellä pysäkkiväli on aika hyvä mun mielestä. Mäkelänkadulla olisi karsimisvaraa kyllä.

Jos joskus päästään tilanteeseen, jossa 4, 10, 1 ja 6 olisivat enemmän pikaratikkahenkisiä ainakin Lasipalatsin/Hakaniemen pohjoispuolella, niin sitten tilanne on eri.

Hämeentiellä on kuitenkin yksi kohta, johon toivoisin muutosta esim. kasin käynnissä olevan konsulttityön kautta. Haukilahdenkadun ja Sturenkadun pysäkit voisi yhdistää niin, että uusi pysäkki olisi nykyisten välissä. Joko keskellä risteystä siten, kuten täällä joskus esitettiin, tai pienemmillä muutoksilla heti Paavalin kirkolta tulevan yhdysraiteen pohjoispuolella.

Tämän muutoksen jälkeen kaikki Hämeentien pysäkit ovat mielestäni perusteltuja. Myös Lautatarhankatu ja Hauhon puisto, sillä ne palvelevat uutta asutusta Hämeentien itäpuolella. Siellä kannattaa muuten käydä kävelyllä, sinne tulee yllättävän paljon ja tiheää kerrostaloasutusta.

----------


## risukasa

> Jep, en mä olisi niitä nyt heti ensihätään karsimassa. Sekä Manskulla että Hämeentiellä pysäkkiväli on aika hyvä mun mielestä. Mäkelänkadulla olisi karsimisvaraa kyllä.
> 
> Tämän muutoksen jälkeen kaikki Hämeentien pysäkit ovat mielestäni perusteltuja. Myös Lautatarhankatu ja Hauhon puisto, sillä ne palvelevat uutta asutusta Hämeentien itäpuolella. Siellä kannattaa muuten käydä kävelyllä, sinne tulee yllättävän paljon ja tiheää kerrostaloasutusta.


Sekä Paavalin kirkolla että Toukoniityllä nettohyöty on miinuksen puolella kun aina pahimmassa kiireessä pysähdytään yhden-kahden matkustajan takia. Toukoniitty ja Kyläsaarenkatu tulisi yhdistää niin että uusi pysäkki on näiden kahden välillä.

Samaan sarjaan menee vielä Käenkuja, vaikkakin sen sijoitus on valoaaltojen kannalta sikäli hyvä, ettei siinä tule niin paljoa takkiin kuin voisi tulla. Paavalin kirkko on tuon suhteen pahin, siellä jäädään useimmin valoaallosta myöhään.

Ja kun Sörnäisten pysäkkiä tarvitsee uusien vaunujen tullessa kuitenkin pidentää, niin sitten ollaankin jo Lautatarhankadussa kiinni.

----------


## j-lu

Hesarin uutinen Makkaratalon uudistuksista

Tämä on sinänsä vanha juttu, mutta kun on vaihteeksi uutisissa, niin otetaan esille (en haulla löytänyt aiheesta sen kummempia). Makkaratalo on yksi autokaupungin merkittävimmistä symboleista ja nyt sen ajorampit hävitetään, parkkipaikat muutetaan liiketiloiksi ja Keskuskadusta tulee kävelykatu. Huoltoliikenne siirretään maan alle.

Kuulostaa vähän paremmalta kuin miten asiat todellisuudessa ovat. Makkarataloa renoveeraava Sponda on ymmärtääkseni mukana myös Stockmannin parkkihallissa, joten parkkipaikkojen määrä ei taida kaveta, kun kaikki alueen projektit otetaan huomioon, eikä sen myötä myöskään autoilu keskustassa varmaankaan vähene. Kaikkinensa silti ihan positiivista: autot siirtyvät maan alle yksityisellä rahalla ja maanpäällisestä osasta tulee taas (toivottavasti) vähän viihtyisämpi ihmisten elää ja olla.

----------


## hmikko

> Kaikkinensa silti ihan positiivista: autot siirtyvät maan alle yksityisellä rahalla ja maanpäällisestä osasta tulee taas (toivottavasti) vähän viihtyisämpi ihmisten elää ja olla.


Keskuskatu on potentiaalisesti varsin mainio lisäys kävelyaluisiin. Kerrankin paikka, joka on ennestään yhteydessä jonkunlaisiin kävelykatuihin ja joka saattaisi jopa helpottaa kävelemistä Narinkkatorilta Espalle (kaipa siis kävelykatu ulottuu Espalle asti?). Vielä kun rempattuun Makkaratalon katutasoon saataisiin sopivien liikkeiden ja ravintoloiden julkisivuja, eikä vaan umpinainen lasiseinä. Ja sitten se ryhtiliike autojen karkottamiseksi ihan oikeasti kaikilta kävelykaduilta.

----------


## 339-DF

> (kaipa siis kävelykatu ulottuu Espalle asti?)


Ulottuu joo, sillä osuudella tehdään vielä kiveystöitä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitä niiden keskusta ja esikaupunkilinjojen eriyttämisellä ihan oikeasti saavutetaan?


Tarkoitin alkuperäisessä viestissäni lähinnä sitä, että jos esim. Hämeentiellä ennen Kurvia on kysyntää vaikka 15.000 matkustajaa tunnissa ja jonnekin 15 km:n päähän ulottuvilla Hämeentiellä kulkevilla linjoilla siellä esikaupunkipäässä vaikka 5000 hlö/h, niin ei ole järkeä ajaa 3 km kysynnän vuoksi samaa kapasiteettia 15 km:n päähän.

Busseilla tätä asiaa on hoidettu luonnostaan niin, että linjat ovat eri pituisia, lyhimmät niin lyhyitä, etteivät mene kantakaupungista juuri ulommaksi. Hämeentie jakautuu Kurvin jälkeen ratikan osalta kahteen, kun 7 menee Mäkelänkadulle ja 6 Arabiaan. Siis ihan OK periaate. Mutta niinpä ei pidä kuvitella, että kun rata jatkuu Viikkiin, sinne ajetaan 6 ja 8, vaan ne voivat pysyä ennallaan ja Viikkiin ajetaan jokin linja lisää.

Toisin päin esitettynä, Euroopan ratikkakaupungeissa on tavanomaista, että jollain suunnalla on vaikkapa 3 ratikkalinjaa. Yksi ulottuu esim 4 km päähän, toinen 8 km ja kolmas 12 km:n päähän. Sitä 4 km:n päähän ulottuvaa voi nimittää vaikka keskustalinjaksi tai tukilinjaksi, joka tarjoaa lisäkapasiteettia lähempänä keskustaa, missä kysyntä on suurempaa.




> Esimerkiksi Hämeentiellä on busseilla pari pysäkkiä vähemmän,  nopeutusvaikutus ehkä minuutin tai kaksi ja haittapuolena huonompi palvelutaso.


Bussiliikenteessä voidaan tehdä ja tehdäänkin näin (esim 550:llä). Kun olin lapsi, esikaupunkien busseissa oli systeemi, että ruuhka-aikaan ulos päin mennessä ensimmäinen poistumispysäkki oli vasta esikaupunkialueella. Ettei esikaupunkien busseja kuormitettu keskustan lyhyillä matkoilla. En muista, oliko aamulla toisin päin, eli ettei otettu kyytiin enää keskustassa. Ainakin sellainen oli yksinkertaista: rahastaja ei avannut takaovia. Näin nopeutettiin palvelua pysäkkiaikoja lyhentämällä.

Antero

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:21 ----------




> Mikä olisi parempi vaihtoehto sitten? [Pisaralle]


Voi olla, ettei sellaista olekaan. Mutta jos nyt esillä oleva Pasila-keskeinen Pisara on liian kallis hyötyihinsä nähden, sitä ei pidä tehdä.

Totta kai voitaisiin toteuttaa Vepsäläisen Iso-Liityntä -suunnitelma ja täyttää seutu metroradoilla. Varmasti se nopeuttaisi asemien lähellä olevien matkoja, ehkä enemmän kuin Pisara. Mutta 10 miljardin metroverkkoon ei vaan ole varaa. Ei ole varaa siihenkään, että täällä Itä-Helsingin liityntäliikenteen varrella asuville tehtäisiin jokaiselle liityntälinjalle ratikkarata, jonka vaunut ajaisivat suoraan keskustaan. Jos ei muuten, niin nykyisen metroradan rinnalle rakennettua uutta rataa  pari kaistaa vain pois Itäväylästä! Sekin nopeuttaa taatusti matkoja, mutta tuskin hyöty on kustannusten arvoinen.

Tietty kysymys on siitä, miten hyötyä mitataan. Sehän tuntuukin hassulta, että mittari näyttää olevan eri silloin kun arvioidaan metron, junan, moottoritien tai jonkin muun kalliin hankkeen kuten keskustatunnelin hyötyä kuin silloin, kun arvioidaan muutaman miljoonan ratikkahankkeita.

Mutta onhan keskustatunnelin hyötyä mitattu oikein oikealla rahallakin. Tunnelia vaatineet ja siitä hyötyväksi itse iteään arvioineet kauppiaat eivät olleet halukkaitta rahoittamaan keskustatunnelia. Eli sen hyödyt eivät ilmeisestikään ole kustannusten arvoiset. En ole myöskään kuullut autoilijoiden ehdotuksia siitä, että he ovat valmiit maksamaan tietullia saadakseen tämän hyödyllisen tunnelin. Molemmat ovat aivan eri asia kuin vakuuttaa hyödyllisyyttä niin kauan kun siitä ei tarvitse itse suoraan maksaa.




> Anteron naapuri on siis tyytyväinen kun pääsee suht mukavasti nykyisillä liikenevälineillä itä-Helsingiistä Keilaniemeen, mutta onkohan yksi syy siihen että suurimman osan matkasta pystyy kulkemaan laadukkaalla metrolla jolla on yhteinen vaihtoasema länsibussien kanssa? Entä jos koko itämetroakaan ei olisi, vaan olisi vain busseja itä-Helsingistä Rautatientorille ja toinen bussi Kampista Espooseen. Olisiko hän silloin tyytyväinen kun bussia vaihtaessaan joutuisi kävelemän kilometrin verran, tai käyttämään tuohon kilometrin siirtymiseen raitiovaunua tai "tynkämetroa" yhden pysäkkivälin verran? Se on tilanne nykyisin kaikiilla niillä jotka haluavat päästä pääradan varrelta etelä-Espooseen. Siksi he ajavat mielumin autolla kehäykköstä pitkin.


Miksi idän ja lännen bussien pitää olla erilliset ja päätepysäkkien kaukana toisitaaan? Huomattavasti halvemmalla kuin miljardilla eurolla syntyy vaihdoton bussiyhteys (tai ratikka) idästä länteen. Ei metro-niminen härveli ole ainoa laite, jolla voi matkustaa kaupungin laidalta toiselle.

Otetaan nyt esimerkiksi vaikka 550. Jos sen itäinen päättäri olisikin Vuosaaressa ja reitti kulkisi lännessä alkuperäiseen tapaan Keilalahden kautta, siinä olisi naapurilleni vaihdoton bussiyhteys, joka olisi myös nopeampi kuin kahden vaihdon nykyinen metrosysteemi tai ehkä yhden vaihdon ja pitkän kävelyn mahdollinen tuleva systeemi.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Voi olla, ettei sellaista olekaan. Mutta jos nyt esillä oleva Pasila-keskeinen Pisara on liian kallis hyötyihinsä nähden, sitä ei pidä tehdä.


Ei tullut oikein selventävää vastausta. 

Miten kuulostaisi sellainen vaihtoehto että nykyiselle pääradalle, Helsinginkadun kohdalle, rakennetaan rautatieasema kaupunkiratojen junille, ja sen alle ratikapysäkki josta kulkisi  ratikkalinjoja (muitakin kuin 8)  hoitaen jatkoyhteydet sekä Töölön että Kallion suuntiin? 




> Miksi idän ja lännen bussien pitää olla erilliset ja päätepysäkkien kaukana toisitaaan? Huomattavasti halvemmalla kuin miljardilla eurolla syntyy vaihdoton bussiyhteys (tai ratikka) idästä länteen. Ei metro-niminen härveli ole ainoa laite, jolla voi matkustaa kaupungin laidalta toiselle.


Mannerheimintien ylitys Sokoksen kohdalla.Se on kaupungin ruuhkaisin kohta ja siitä ei tulisi mitään jos kaikkien nykyisin länsiväylältä tulevien bussien pitäsi jatkaa keskustasta itään. Siksi niiden pääteasema on Mannerheimintien länsipuolella. Ja vastaavasti aikana ennen metroa oli idästä tulevien bussien pääteasema Rautatientorilla. Bussit eivät nimittäin osaa lentää. Eivätkä ratikatkaan. Toki muutama bussi- ja ratikkalinja ajaa Mannerheimintien yli Sokoksen kohdalla mutta ne ovat Helsingin kantakaupungin sisäisiä linjoja ja niiden kuljetuskapasiteetti ei riittäisi vastaamaan länsiväylän suunnan ja itäsuunnan liikennetarpeita.

Ainoa toimiva vaihtoehto olis ollut, jos metroa ei aikoinaan olisi rakennettu, rakentaa nimenomaan keskustatunneli mutta sekä autoille että busseile, ja busseilla olisi ollut muutama maanalainen "asema" keskustassa. Mutta se ei olisi ollut niin elegantti ratkaisu kuin metro, ja ihmisiä ei olisi saatu niin mielellään odottamaan pakokaasuntäytteisiin ja meluisiin tunneleihin busseja. 




> Otetaan nyt esimerkiksi vaikka 550. Jos sen itäinen päättäri olisikin Vuosaaressa ja reitti kulkisi lännessä alkuperäiseen tapaan Keilalahden kautta, siinä olisi naapurilleni vaihdoton bussiyhteys, joka olisi myös nopeampi kuin kahden vaihdon nykyinen metrosysteemi tai ehkä yhden vaihdon ja pitkän kävelyn mahdollinen tuleva systeemi.


Nykyisilläänkin Jokerin  matka-aika päästä päähän Itiksestä Tapiolaan on tunti. Kaikki keskustan pohjoispuolen  kiertävät bussit kulkevat niin paljon pidemmän reitin kuin metro ettei se voi olla nopeampi tapa kulkea vaikka kävelymatkat lyhenesivät. Kun länsimetro on valmis tulee matka Itiksestä Tapiolaan kestämään reilut puoli tuntia. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Miten kuulostaisi sellainen vaihtoehto että nykyiselle pääradalle, Helsinginkadun kohdalle, rakennetaan rautatieasema kaupunkiratojen junille, ja sen alle ratikapysäkki josta kulkisi  ratikkalinjoja (muitakin kuin 8)  hoitaen jatkoyhteydet sekä Töölön että Kallion suuntiin?


Olet varmaan kymmeniä kertoja jankannut täällä tuosta ajatuksesta. Eiköhän olisi aika jo jättää se rauhaan, jos ei asiasta ole mitään uusia argumentteja. Jos haluat vain muistuttaa vanhoista keskuteluista, niin voit vaikka linkittää niihin.

----------


## hmikko

> Miten kuulostaisi sellainen vaihtoehto että nykyiselle pääradalle, Helsinginkadun kohdalle, rakennetaan rautatieasema kaupunkiratojen junille, ja sen alle ratikapysäkki josta kulkisi  ratikkalinjoja (muitakin kuin 8)  hoitaen jatkoyhteydet sekä Töölön että Kallion suuntiin?


Jos ongelma on raidekapasiteetin puute, niin miten tuo auttaisi siihen? Käytännössähän tuossa vain lisättäisiin asemalaitureita. Päärautatieasemalla olisi enemmän tilaa parkkeerata kaukojunia, mutta Linnunlaulu ei olisi yhtään leveämpi ja uuden aseman laiturit taitaisivat itse asiassa olla pois nykyisin raiteille varatusta tilasta.

Keskustan läpi kulkevista busseista sen verran, että ei kai Mannerheimintien ylitys, tai siis käytännössä alitus ole voinut mikään sen kummempi kynnyskysymys olla. Nykyään Kaivokadun ympäristö on tietysti täynnä maanalaisia rakennelmia, mutta ei kai tunnelinpätkä olisi aikanaan ollut mikään erityisen ihmeellinen rakennelma. Siis tyyliin lyhyt cut-and-cover -alitus nykyisen Kaivokadun tai Postikadun risteyksen paikkeille. Ajorampit eivät tietysti ole mitään kaunistuksia, mutta onhan siellä nytkin Kampin terminaalin ja P-Elielin rampit. Tunnelin ei olisi tarvinnut myöskään olla metron tiellä millään lailla.

----------


## Count

> Keskustan läpi kulkevista busseista sen verran, että ei kai Mannerheimintien ylitys, tai siis käytännössä alitus ole voinut mikään sen kummempi kynnyskysymys olla. Nykyään Kaivokadun ympäristö on tietysti täynnä maanalaisia rakennelmia, mutta ei kai tunnelinpätkä olisi aikanaan ollut mikään erityisen ihmeellinen rakennelma. Siis tyyliin lyhyt cut-and-cover -alitus nykyisen Kaivokadun tai Postikadun risteyksen paikkeille.


Saisikohan tuon tehtyä maaston muotoja hyödyntäen siten, että Sokoksen kohdalle rinteeseen tulisi tunnelin suuaukko ja toinen pää olisi Kansakoulunkadun rinteessä ennen Annankatua?

Melko pinnassa tuossa välissä kulkee ainakin Kampin ja Forumin välinen jalankulkureitti mutta Forumin parkkihallin ajotunneli olisi ehkä jo tarpeeksi syvällä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos ongelma on raidekapasiteetin puute, niin miten tuo auttaisi siihen? Käytännössähän tuossa vain lisättäisiin asemalaitureita. Päärautatieasemalla olisi enemmän tilaa parkkeerata kaukojunia, mutta Linnunlaulu ei olisi yhtään leveämpi ja uuden aseman laiturit taitaisivat itse asiassa olla pois nykyisin raiteille varatusta tilasta.


Ottamalla kaukojunissa käyttöön ohjausvaunuja ja suunnittelemala kaukoliikenne niin että surin osa junista vain kääntyy Helsingissä niin raidekapasiteetin puute lievenee. 

Jos lähijunaliikene lisääntyy runsasti voisi kannattaa rakentaa tunneli lähijunille Linnunlaulusta Punavuoreen/Ullanlinnaan jossa olisi laajasäteinen kääntösilmukka, toimien samalla junien pääteasemana. (tästäkin olen foorumin ylläpitäjän kauhuksi jankannut mointa kertaa). 

Näiden kahden toimenpiteen (Helsinginkadun asema ja tunneli Punavuoreen) etu  Pisaraan on se, että kantakaupunkiin saadaan niiden avulla kolme kokonaan uutta raideliikenneasemaa (Helsinginkatu, Erottaja ja Punavuori)  kun Pisaralla saadaan vain yksi Töölöön. (Hakaniemen lasken "vanhaksi" asemaksi koska siellä on jo metroasema).





> Keskustan läpi kulkevista busseista sen verran, että ei kai Mannerheimintien ylitys, tai siis käytännössä alitus ole voinut mikään sen kummempi kynnyskysymys olla. Nykyään Kaivokadun ympäristö on tietysti täynnä maanalaisia rakennelmia, mutta ei kai tunnelinpätkä olisi aikanaan ollut mikään erityisen ihmeellinen rakennelma. Siis tyyliin lyhyt cut-and-cover -alitus nykyisen Kaivokadun tai Postikadun risteyksen paikkeille. Ajorampit eivät tietysti ole mitään kaunistuksia, mutta onhan siellä nytkin Kampin terminaalin ja P-Elielin rampit. Tunnelin ei olisi tarvinnut myöskään olla metron tiellä millään lailla.


Tällainen olisi ollut mahdollista rakentaa joskus 1960-70-luvulla, koska silloin ei vielä oltu kaupunkikuvasta niin tarkkoja. Parkkihallin ramppi on nimittäin aika pientä bussin mentäviin aukkoihin  verrattuna eli nykyilmapiirin vallitessa ei menisi läpi.  Mutta mitään suunnitelmia sellaisesta ei silloin ollut ja siksi ei rakennettu. Mutta jonkinlainen keskustatunneli/bussimetro- vaihtoehto oli ainakin paperilla silloin. 
Yksi selvä parannus minkä itään menevä tynkämetro sai aikaan oli että bussiralli Kaisaniemenkadulla väheni n kolmannekseen siitä mitä se oli ollut ennen metroa. Se paikka oli 1970-luvun lopulla tosi vastenmielinen bussien pakokaasujen johdosta. 

Pitkien tunneleiden käyttöä bussiliikenteeseen rajoittaa on myös se että niissä ei voi ajaa paloturvallisuussyistä maakaasubusseilla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Keskustan läpi kulkevista busseista sen verran, että ei kai Mannerheimintien ylitys, tai siis käytännössä alitus ole voinut mikään sen kummempi kynnyskysymys olla. Nykyään Kaivokadun ympäristö on tietysti täynnä maanalaisia rakennelmia, mutta ei kai tunnelinpätkä olisi aikanaan ollut mikään erityisen ihmeellinen rakennelma. Siis tyyliin lyhyt cut-and-cover -alitus nykyisen Kaivokadun tai Postikadun risteyksen paikkeille. Ajorampit eivät tietysti ole mitään kaunistuksia, mutta onhan siellä nytkin Kampin terminaalin ja P-Elielin rampit. Tunnelin ei olisi tarvinnut myöskään olla metron tiellä millään lailla.


Vastaavalla tavallahan ratkaistiin aikanaan Länsiväylän bussien reitti Kamppiin, siis ennen nykyistä kauppakeskusta. Jos taas ajatellaan myöhempiä aikoja, ei 2030 vuotta taaksepäin, niin käytettävissä on satamaradan kuilu.

On totta, että bussien määrä on tai olisi suuri, mutta eihän kaikkien tarvitsisi kulkea Kaivokadun kautta. Reitti Itäväylältä Länsiväylälle on yhtä lyhyt ja vähemmän tukkoinen Töölönlahden pohjoispuolelta. Ei Espoon ja Itä-Helsingin väliä matkustavien tarvitse kiertää Kaivokadun kautta.

Ja on muuten Kaisaniemenkatu edelleenkin epämiellyttävä paikka runsaan bussiliikenteen kanssa. Mielestäni jopa epämiellyttävämpi kuin Länsiväylän suunnan bussipysäkit Ruoholahdessa ja Malminrinteellä. Melu ja haju nyt vaan ovat dieselbussien ominaisuuksia.




> Nykyisilläänkin Jokerin  matka-aika päästä päähän Itiksestä Tapiolaan on tunti. Kaikki keskustan pohjoispuolen  kiertävät bussit kulkevat niin paljon pidemmän reitin kuin metro ettei se voi olla nopeampi tapa kulkea vaikka kävelymatkat lyhenesivät. Kun länsimetro on valmis tulee matka Itiksestä Tapiolaan kestämään reilut puoli tuntia.


Niin, matka-aika asemalta asemalle on metrolla nopea, mutta muualle hidas, miksi tähän pitää aina palata? Otetaan esimerkiksi vaikka niiden matkat, jotka käyttävät nyt 103:a mennäkseen pidemmälle kuin Otaniemeen. Käytännössä on ihan sama, vaihtaako aikataulultaan keskenään sopimattomiin liityntäbusseihin Kampissa vai Otaniemessä. Parhaimmillaan selviää alle tunnissa, huonoimmillaan menee 1 h 20 min. Ja jos se 550 kulkisi Vuosaareen, säästäisi käytännössä 10 min.

Eli metrolle on ja olisi ollut vuosikausia olennaisesti halvempia ja keskimäärin paremman palvelun tarjoavia ratkaisuja. Eikä pelkästään Stadtbahn-ratikoilla, vaan aivan yksinkertaisesti järkevästi suunnitellulla bussilinjastolla. Sellainen ei tietenkään tee mahdolliseksi sitä tehomaankäyttöä, jota nyt suunnitellaan, jotta metrosta tulisi tarpeellinen, hännän heiluttaessa koiraa.

Ja tästä tullaankin sitten jo toiseen ketjusta sivuun johtavaan aiheeseen, eli siihen, minkälaista kaupunkia halutaan. Jos tehdään 2030-kerroksisia pilvenpiirtäjiä niin toki metro alkaa olla oikea ratkaisu. Mutta esim. Espoon vihreät ja Kokoomus vastustivat aikanaan metroa siksi, etteivät he halunneet sellaista tehorakentamista Espooseen. Nykyään ilmeisesti molemmat haluavat. En sano juuta enkä jaata siitä, miten ympäristöystävällistä tai taloudellista sellainen rakentaminen on, mutta sitä nyt Espooseen kuitenkin puuhataan.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ja tästä tullaankin sitten jo toiseen ketjusta sivuun johtavaan aiheeseen, eli siihen, minkälaista kaupunkia halutaan. Jos tehdään 2030-kerroksisia pilvenpiirtäjiä niin toki metro alkaa olla oikea ratkaisu. Mutta esim. Espoon vihreät ja Kokoomus vastustivat aikanaan metroa siksi, etteivät he halunneet sellaista tehorakentamista Espooseen. Nykyään ilmeisesti molemmat haluavat. En sano juuta enkä jaata siitä, miten ympäristöystävällistä tai taloudellista sellainen rakentaminen on, mutta sitä nyt Espooseen kuitenkin puuhataan.


Mennään nyt siihen varsinaiseen asiaan. Tukholmasta tiedän että tyypilliset lähiökerrostalot metroasemien tienoilla ovat korkeamammat kuin Helsingissä vastaavat. Mutta eivät ne mitään 30-kerroksisia ole. Ne ovat n 14-20 kerroksisia ns pistetaloja. 

Espoossa on jo nyt joitakin n 20-kerroksisia asuintaloja ja lisää on tulossa, eikä  minun mielestäni niissä  ole mitään vikaa jos ne ei ole tarkoitettu pelkästään sosiaaliseen asuntotuotantoon. Jotkut ihmiset tykkäävät hyvistä näköaloista ja ovat valmiit maksamaan siitä. Kuten myös siitä että joukkoliikenneyhteys raiteita pitkin kulkee liki talon pohjakerroksesta. Ja totuus on että asunnoista on pulaa pk-seudulla. Tähän asti vaihtoehdot asumiseen Helsingin seudulla on ollut aika tasapaksua. Ne ovat olleet kallis "perintöasunto" kanta-Helsingissä, ankea "neukkukuutio" lähiössä tai omakotitalo-onnela kaksine autoineen Kirkkonummi-Vihti-Tuusula-Sipoo kehäällä. Lähiöiden täydenysrakentamisella kuvittelisin että ainakin yritetään päästä eroon siitä nuhjuisuudesta ja yksipuolisuudesta joka vaivaa vanhoja edellisen tehorakentamiskauden lähiöitä. Tämän seikan Kokoomus ja Vihreät lienevät hyväksyneet. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Espoossa on jo nyt joitakin n 20-kerroksisia asuintaloja ja lisää on tulossa, eikä  minun mielestäni niissä  ole mitään vikaa jos ne ei ole tarkoitettu pelkästään sosiaaliseen asuntotuotantoon. ... Lähiöiden täydenysrakentamisella kuvittelisin että ainakin yritetään päästä eroon siitä nuhjuisuudesta ja yksipuolisuudesta joka vaivaa vanhoja edellisen tehorakentamiskauden lähiöitä. Tämän seikan Kokoomus ja Vihreät lienevät hyväksyneet.


(Olen kiitollinen, jos ylläpito siirtää paremmin aiheeseen sopivaan ketjuun.)
Helsingin seudulla on pari periaatetta talojen kerrosmäärän suhteen. Yksi on kaupungin silhuetti, toinen pelastustoimi. Lähtökohtana on ollut, että pelastuslaitos pystyy evakuoimaan ylimmätkin kerrokset.

Sitten tulee vastaan muistaakseni hissiraja 16 kerroksen kohdalla. Käytännössä on niin, että 16 kerrosta (jos oikein muistan) on kipuraja, jonka ylittäminen nostaa rakennuskustannuksia niin, ettei yleensä enää kiinnosta talonrakentajia, eikä myöskään asuntojen ostajia.

Jos Nykissä ja HongKongissa tonttimaa on niin kallista, että rakennetaan mahdollisimman kalliisti, niin OK sitten. WTC-tuhon perusteella voi pohtia, miten kivaa on, kun suurinta osaa rakennuksen kerroksista ei voikaan evakuoida.

Kaikella on siis hintansa, sillä näköalallakin. Rohkenen epäillä, että näitä hintoja eivät Espoossa ole pohtineet sen enempää vihreät kuin kokoomuslaisetkaan. Eikä paljon muitakaan asiaperusteita, olin paikalla valtuustosalilla kuuntelemassa puheenvuorot syyskuussa 2006.

Tosiasia on, ettei täällä missään ole sellaista väestötiheyttä, että metron hintaista liikennekapasiteettia tarvittaisiin. Enkä usko, että sellaista tuleekaan. Eikä sitä kapasiteettia edes aiota Espooseen tehdäkään, vaan kapasiteettia alennetaan nykyisestä metron kapasiteetista.

Tulkoon vielä todetuksi, että kovin ovat harvassa pilvenpiirtäjät Helsingissä (Espoo mukaan lukien). Jos jotain Pilvenpiirtäjä-Pasilaa aletaan tosissaan rakentaa, pelastusjärjestelyt ja muut korkeiden rakennusten tekniset ratkaisut tulevat todella pohdittaviksi. Yksittäiset tornit kuten Vuosaaressa voidaan käsitellä poikkeuksina, mutta ei enää kokonaista kaupunginosaa.

Antero

PS: Ei Espoossa näköalalla mitään arvoa ole. Jos olisi, metroa ei suunniteltaisi tunneliin Lauttasaaren länsipuolella.

----------


## teme

Hesarissa taas tänään aiheesta Pohjois-Espa kävelykaduksi sekä pakollinen kokoomuksen edustaja, tällä kertaa Espoosta, kertomassa ettei millään voi tehdä ilman keskustatunnelia...

Daniel ehdotteli sitä vanhaa ideaa että tehdään Etelä-Espasta kaksisuuntainen. Mikäs siinä, mutta minä olen aamusta asti pyöritellyt asiaa vähän toisinpäin: Mitäs jos Kaivokatu olisi itä-länsi suuntainen ja Etelä-Espa länsi-itä kuten nytkin. Ja samalla Mannerheimintie muuttuisi pohjoinen-etelä yksisuuntaiseksi välillä Espa-Postikatu. Eli tuosta muodostuisi yksisuuntainen Keskustakehä jota kierretään vastapäivään. Risteävää liikennettä poistuisi hyvin paljon, lähes kaikki ongelmaristeykset muuttuisivat yksinkertaisiksi t-risteyksiksi. Väitän ihan vakavissani että nopeuttaisi autoliikennettä.

Kävelyalueiksi vapautuisi Pohjois-Espa ja siihen kytkeytyen Mannerheimintien itäpuoli välillä Etelä-Espa - Postikatu, sekä aseman pääoven edusta Kaivokadulla. Tuon jälkimmäisen voisi tosin halutessaan käyttää bussikaistoihin Elielianaukion ja Rautatientorin välillä jos haluttaisiin heilureita tai tasata pysäkkejä. Pitkäsilta-Kaivokadun länsipuoli olisi bussikatu. Kiskot kuten nytten paitsi että Pitkälläsiillala ne siirrettäisiin itäpuolelle.

Eikä maksa juuri mitään. Kartan tapainen, http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?ie=UTF...fdaf426316b8c5 Punaiset autokatuja, siniset joukkoliikennekatuja ja vihreät kävelyalueita.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Hesarissa taas tänään aiheesta Pohjois-Espa kävelykaduksi sekä pakollinen kokoomuksen edustaja, tällä kertaa Espoosta, kertomassa ettei millään voi tehdä ilman keskustatunnelia...


Espoolaispoliitikko onkin oikea henkilö suunnittelemaan Helsingin keskustaa. Ja voisiko sieltä muuta vaatimusta tullakaan kuin keskustatunneli. Vaan monikohan espoolainen matkustaa säännöllisesti Itä-Helsinkiin ja tarvitsee siten keskustatunnelin?

Lähetin minäkin sinne oman ehdotukseni, joka mukailee  tässä esitettyä, mutta en ole yllättynyt, ettei sitä mainita. Eli jos jätetään vuoden 2006 nettisivuni ideasta pois uudet raitiotiet  en ehdottanut uusia raitioteitä HS:lle  kävelykeskusta voidaan toteuttaa silloinkin pelkästään sillä muutoksella, että Kaivokadun läpi ajavat bussit poistetaan. Vuoteen 2006 verrattuna on sentään jo päätetty mm. Jätkän raitiotiestä ja saatu Stockmannin parkkihallin tunneli tehdyksi, joten itse asiassa edellytykset tuolle vanhalle esitykselleni ovat vain parantuneet.

Omassa ehdotuksessani on sama etu kuin Temen ajatuksessa: ei käytännössä maksa mitään. Olennaisin ero on, että autoilu poistetaan myös Etelä-Espalta, jotta Espasta saadaan hiljainen kävelyalue. Kävelyalue on nimittäin sellainen yhtenäinen kaupunkitila, jossa ei kulje autoja. Jos kulkee, autoilun haitta eli melu ja pakokaasut ovat läsnä. Se, että niitä vähennetään puoleen tai siirretään tilan toiseen reunaan, ei ole näiden haittojen poistamista eikä tilasta tule siten autotonta kävelyaluetta. Jos tätä asiaa on vaikea uskoa, voi vaikka mennä Kaisaniemeen Kavitieteelliseen puutarhaan ja kävellä Espan keskiosan leveyden verran poispäin Unioninkadusta. Siinä voi sitten miettiä, miten rauhalliseen ja meluttomaan ympäristöön on päässyt.

Antero

----------


## teme

No mutta, kehitys kehittyy:



> Pohjoisesplanadista ehdotetaan autotonta "kaupunkiolohuonetta" 
> 
> Pipsa Palttala
> Helsingin Sanomat
> 
> Pohjoisesplanadin tyhjentämistä autoista voitaisiin kokeilla jo ensi kesänä, ehdottaa Helsingin kaupungin ympäristökeskus. Autottomuuskokeilu tähtäisi siihen, että katu muutettaisiin lopulta kokonaan kävelykaduksi.
> 
> Lautakunta käsittelee viraston ehdotusta kokouksessaan ensi viikon tiistaina. Ehdotuksen mukaan autottomuutta voitaisiin kokeilla viikon ajan ensi kesänä. Toinen sopiva ajankohta voisi olla vuonna 2012, jolloin Helsinki ryhtyy designpääkaupungiksi...
> http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135259585697

----------


## 339-DF

Ehdotus on erinomainen, varsinkin kun se on suoraan multa kopioitu (Soininvaaran blogista). No joo, ehkä noin "omaperäisen" ajatuksen voi saada muutenkin kuin lukemalla, mitä joku on sinne Soininvaaran blogiin postannut. Joka tapauksessa erittäin kannatettavaa. Kiitos ympäristökeskukselle! Saas nähdä mitä mieltä KSV ja HKR ovat.

Mutta viikko ei riitä kertomaan kävelykadun todellisia vaikutuksia. Pannaan katu kiinni juhannusaattona ja avataan elokuun alussa. Ensi vuonna 1.8. sattuu olemaan kätevästi vielä maanantaipäivä.

Heinäkuussa liikenne on muutenkin huomattavasti vähäisempää, joten ensi kesän kävely-Espa tuskin aiheuttaisi mitään mittaamatonta katastrofia autoliikenteelle. Ja jos aiheuttaa, niin äkkiähän ne betonikilpikonnat saa sieltä pois.

----------


## Clepe

Jotenkin tämä keskustatunneli pulppuaa esiin joka puolelta taas. Ehkä lomilta palanneet autoilijat ovat taas tympääntyneet keskustan ruuhkiin?

HS:n artikkeli

Mielestäni koko keskustelun lähtökohta on väärä. Ilmeisesti jossain on päätetty, että keskustatunneli tarvitaan ja nyt yritetään keksimällä keksiä mitä ongelmia tämä tunneli sitten tosissaan ratkaisisi. Tunnelia perustellaan välillä kävelykeskustan ehtona, välillä ilmastoon vedoten ja pitäähän espoolaistenkin saada Hakaniemen hallista tuoretta ruokaa!

Mielestäni keskustatunnelin ongelman ydin on oletus siitä, että suorin reitti on aina nopein.
Jos oikeasti halutaan ratkaista keskustan läpiajoon liittyvät ongelmat; on kävelykeskusta itsessään paras ratkaisu ongelmaan. Jos läpiajo kielletään ja/tai tehdään mahdottomaksi, häviää myös läpiajo. Liikenne joka on kulkeutunut keskustan läpi joko häviää tai siirtyy käyttämään uusia reittejä. Omassa suunnitelmassani tällaisia uusia reittejä on Hietalahdenranta - Telakkakatu - Tehtaankatu - Eteläranta - Pohjoisranta - Sörnäisten rantatie, joka muodostaisi etelässä keskustan ohitustien.
Pohjoisessa vastaavanlaisia reittejä on Mechelininkatu - Nordenskjöldinkatu - Teollisuuskatu sekä Rautatienkatu - Mannerheimintie - Helsinginkatu - Sturenkatu - Teollisuuskatu.

Pienenä kädenojennuksena autopuolueelle olen myös suunnitellut eräänlaisen "Kehä nollan" rakentamista. Se yhdistäisi Länsiväylän ja Itäväylän reitillä; Karhusaarentie - Kuusisaarentie - Ramsaynranta, Paciuksenkadun risteykseen suuri kiertoliittymä, tämän jälkeen pikkuhuopalahdessa siaitsevan "varauksen" läpi, Mannerheimintien ali keskuspuistoon, tunneli Länsi-Pasilan ali sekä tunneli pääradan ja ratapihantien ali. Tämän jälkeen Teollisuuskatu - Itäväylä.
Kyseessä ei olisi mikään kaupunkimotari, vaan nopeusrajoitus olis 50km/h pääkatujen tapaan. Samalle reitille voisi rakentaa Jokeri 0:lle kiskot Tapiolasta Kalasatamaan. Koska tie menisi usean viheralueen läpi olisi kadun puistokatumaisuudesta pidettävä huolta runsain puu-istutuksin.

Länsiväylän Karhusaarentien ja Ruoholahden väliselle osuudelle vaihdettaisiin 50km/h nopeusrajoitus. Sitä kavennettaisiin ja se integroitaisiin Lauttasaaren kaupunkirakenteeseen ilman ehdotettuja kalliita kansirakennelmia. Tonttimaata vapautuisi runsaasti kun turhat länsiväylän liittymät saataisiin poistettua Lauttasaaresta. Myös Hietaniemen hautausmaa saisi arvoisensa rauhan kun liikenteen melutaso länsiväylällä laskisi.

Keskustassa asioivat autoilijat taas ajaisivat pysäköintilaitoksiin kävelykeskustan ulkopuolella sijaitsevista tunnelinaukoista tai tiettyjä tähän tarkoitukseen säästettyjä autokatuja käyttäen. Alueen kauppiaat eivät ilmeisesti ole tajunneet, että keskustan ruuhkauttava läpiajoliike ei tuo uusia asiakkaita keskustaan, vaan ennemmin karkottaa ne vanhat pois.

Suunnitelmassani kävelykeskusta on laaja, mutta mielestäni aivan realistinen. Olen yrittänyt hahmottaa mikä on ehdottomasti keskustaa mutta myös ottaa huomioon asumispysäköintiä. Vaikka en itse pidä ajatuksesta, voisi kävelykeskusta myös lisätä pysäköintipaikkoja kantakaupungissa asuville. Jos läpiajo keskitettäisiin tietyille kaduille saisi pikkukaduille lisää parkkipaikkoja, yksisuuntaistammisella jopa ah niin "tehokkaita" vinoparkkeja ym. Ja miksei puu-istutuksia ja muita viihtyisyyttä lisääviä elementtejä. 

Pääkaduista Runeberginkatu ja Hämeentie muuttuisivat pikkuhiljaa joukkoliikennekaduiksi ja viihtyisyyttä parannettaisiin; tavoitteena ohjata keskustan laajenemista näitä joukkoliikenne-käytäviä pitkin.

----------


## teme

Olen tuosta Clepen ratkaisusta suurinpiirtein samaa mieltä, ja itsekin vastaavaa ehdotellut. Pari juttua kuitenkin:
- Tehtaankatu on aika toivoton, se on vaan niin kapea. Antero ehdotti muuten hyvin Clepen tapaisessa suunnitelmassa vanhan Kaivopuiston ratatunnelin käyttöä joka äkkiseltään kuulostaa ihan hyvältä.
- En ole tuosta Lehtisaaren väylästä ihan vakuuttunut. Levennysvaraus on mm. parin lähetystön tontilla eli vieraan valtion maaperällä, tähän pitäisi saada Ulkoministeriö mukaan. :Smile: 
- Mieluummin niin että käytettäisiin rahaa Turunväylä-Pasilanväylä tunneliin, tuo voidaan ainakin osittain rahoittaa lisärakentamisella vapautuvalla maalle, se pelkkä viherkolmio Huopalahdentien ja Turunväylän risteyksessä on hehtaariluokkaa.
- Ylipäänsä, jos tunnelirahaa on niin käytetään mieluummin esim. Nordenskiödin- ja Paciuksen/Mechelininkadun välin tunnelointiin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Omassa suunnitelmassani ...


Erinomainen suunnitelma!




> Alueen kauppiaat eivät ilmeisesti ole tajunneet, että keskustan ruuhkauttava läpiajoliike ei tuo uusia asiakkaita keskustaan, vaan ennemmin karkottaa ne vanhat pois.


Tätä pitää lähteä lobbaamaan Kauppakamarille sekä muille rahapiireille, jotta he ymmärtäisivät oman etunsa. Minusta keskustan kauppiaat eivät tunnu ymmärtävän sitäkään, että jo nyt oven edessä meluava ja haiseva autoilu on heille todellakin pelkkä riesa. Keskustassa asioivat autoilijat käyttävät pysäköintilaitoksia, koska käytännössä parkkipaikat ovat niissä. Autoilijatkin ovat siten tosiasiassa keskustan jalankulkijoita, joiden liikkuvutta ja siten liikkeiden saavutettavuutta läpi ajava autoliikenne vain haittaa.

Helsingin keskustassa ei voi enää kysyä, miten kaupan asiakas saapui kauppaan, koska kaikki saapuvat kauppaan kävellen. Sen sijaan voi kysyä, miten asias on saapunut keskustaan. Ja sen kannalta läpiajo on täysin tarpeetonta. Se on keskustan kauppiaille hyvä peruste olla rahoittamatta keskustatunnelia, vaikka he eivät ehkä itse ymmärrä sitä.

Antero

----------


## Max

> Tehtaankatu on aika toivoton, se on vaan niin kapea.


Eikös Merikatu kävisi tarkoitukseen paremmin? Siinä kun on asuintalojakin vain yhdellä puolella.

----------


## 339-DF

http://www.hbl.fi/text/ledare/2010/9/15/d51878.php

HBL kertoo pääkirjoituksessaan, että kokoomus yrittää löytää keskustatunnelin taakse yksityisiä rahoittajia. Lehti ei kuitenkaan pidä todennäköisenä sitä, että autoilijat olisivat valmiit rahoittamaan koko kalliin tunnelin.

Niin se vaan nousee Feeniks-lintu tuhkasta, tai yrittää ainakin. Saas nähdä miten kauas siivet tällä kertaa kantavat.

----------


## teme

> http://www.hbl.fi/text/ledare/2010/9/15/d51878.php
> 
> HBL kertoo pääkirjoituksessaan, että kokoomus yrittää löytää keskustatunnelin taakse yksityisiä rahoittajia. Lehti ei kuitenkaan pidä todennäköisenä sitä, että autoilijat olisivat valmiit rahoittamaan koko kalliin tunnelin.
> 
> Niin se vaan nousee Feeniks-lintu tuhkasta, tai yrittää ainakin. Saas nähdä miten kauas siivet tällä kertaa kantavat.


Muistelen joskus laskeneeni että realistinen tunnelimaksu yksityisrahoitteiselle tunnelille olisi neljä euroa. Suuntaansa. Tuottaisi noin 40 megaeuroa vuodessa mikä varmaan jotenkin riittäisi ylläpitoon ja pääomakuluihin.. Ja tämä siis sillä oletuksella että käyttäjiä olisi maksusta huolimatta noin 10 miljoonaa vuodessa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Muistelen joskus laskeneeni että realistinen tunnelimaksu yksityisrahoitteiselle tunnelille olisi neljä euroa. Suuntaansa. Tuottaisi noin 40 megaeuroa vuodessa mikä varmaan jotenkin riittäisi ylläpitoon ja pääomakuluihin.. Ja tämä siis sillä oletuksella että käyttäjiä olisi maksusta huolimatta noin 10 miljoonaa vuodessa.


Olen joskus sanonut, että hyväksyn keskustatunnelin, joka ei aiheuta kuluja niille, jotka eivät siitä välitä. Siten yksityisrahoitteinen tunneli olisi hyvä. Mutta entä sitten, kun tunneliyhtiö menee konkurssiin? Silloin tunneli muuttuu julkisesti rahoitetuksi, koska tunnelihan ei konkurssista katoa, ja sen tulevat maksaneeksi lopulta ne, jotka maksavat rahoittajatahojen voitot joista tappio kuitataan.

Jos siis oletetaan, että tunnelin rahoittaisivat vaikka keskustan kauppiaat (siinä luulossa, että se jotenkin edistää heidän liiketoimintaansa). Kun tunneli sitten menekin puutteessa tuottaa tappiota ja päätyy konkurssiin, konkurssin tappio maksetaan keskustan kauppiaiden myyntivoitoilla. Eli aina kun ostan keskustasta jotain, maksan keskustatunnelia.

Kun on mitä todennäköisintä, että tunnelimaksun kanssa autoilijoille kelpaavat pohjoiset kiertoreitit, rahoitus ei voi perustua tunnelimaksuihin. Jos se niihin perustuu, tunneli kaatuu konkurssiin. Jos se ei perustu, tunneliyhtiön on kerättävä osakepääomana koko rakentamiskustannus. Jos näin tehdään, jälleen sen maksavat rahoittajayritysten palveluiden ostajat.

Joten ei kiitos, jos tunnelia ei makseta rahoilla, jotka on ansaittu jo. Eli jos jotkut yksityiset pääomapiirit myyvät tuottavat sijoituksensa ja sijoittavat ne tuottamattomaan tunneliin, niin menköön. Muuten ei.

Antero

----------


## ultrix

Jos keskustatunneli-oy menee konkurssiin, eikös sitten ole velkojien asia miettiä, mitä konkurssipesän kanssa tehdään?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos keskustatunneli-oy menee konkurssiin, eikös sitten ole velkojien asia miettiä, mitä konkurssipesän kanssa tehdään?


Kyllä vain. Konkurssipesän omaisuus menee pesänhoitajan riesaksi. Mutta mitä tehdä keskeneräisellä reiällä Helsingin alla? Sen arvo lienee yhtä suuri kuin Kampin toisen metroaseman luolalla, joka on lymyillyt siellä jo 25 vuotta. Ja konkurssipesän velalliset kattavat itselleen aiheutuneet tappiot omilta asiakkailtaan saamillaan tuloilla. Eli tunnelin tulevat tosiasiassa maksaneeksi ne, jotka eivätkä ole asiaa mitenkään päättäneet eivät ole siten vastuussa mokomasta.

Antero

----------


## I-Tuovinen

*Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta 9.12.2010*
http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...n_sujuvoi.html



> Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta päättänee hyväksyä selvityksen
> keskustan erilaisista liikenneratkaisuista liikenteen sujuvoittamiseksi ja
> kävelykeskustan laajentamiseksi erilaisine rahoitusjärjestelyineen ja
> lähettää selvityksen edelleen tiedoksi kaupunginhallitukselle.
> 
> 
> Lisäksi kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta päättänee esittää
> kaupunginhallitukselle, että kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan 26.4.2007
> puoltama *Keskustatunnelin* asemakaava *hyväksyttäisiin* lyhyen itäpään
> vaihtoehdon mukaisena.

----------


## teme

Niin siis siinä lausunnossa on selvitetty Keskustatunnelin rakentamista tiemaksuin, ja kattaa noin neljänneksen menoista, eli ei. Lisäksi todetaan sinänsä ihan paikkansa pitävästi että:



> Keskustan ajoneuvoliikenteen merkittävä sujuvoittaminen ei ole mahdollista maanpäällisin ratkaisuin, jos tavoitteena on samalla mahdollisimman laajan ja viihtyisän kävelykeskustan luominen.


Se minkä takia kävelykeskustan tulisi sujuvoittaa ajoneuvoliikennettä, eli että mitä ihmeen tekemistä näillä asioilla on keskenään, jää tosin mysteeriksi.

Mutta tämä sen sijaan on mieleenkiintoista ja vihdoin tervetullutta.



> Liikenteen sujumista on selvitetty alustavasti. Lähtötietoina käytettiin
> nykyisiä liikennemääriä. Ajokaistojen vähentäminen Esplanadeilta
> vähentäisi merkittävästi ajoneuvoliikenteen itä-länsisuuntaista
> kapasiteettia keskustassa. Esplanadien liikenne vähenisi
> kaistamuutosten jälkeen noin 20 %, joka on noin 4 500 autoa
> vuorokaudessa. Keskustan läpiajoliikenteen olisi kuitenkin mahdollista
> etsiä Esplanadeille vaihtoehtoisia reittejä. Ennusteen mukaan
> Esplanadien ajokaistojen vähentäminen siirtäisi liikennettä
> Kaivokadulle ja Esplanadien eteläpuoleisille kaduille. Kaivokadun
> ...


Eli suomeksi kaistamäärän tiputtaminen kahteen syö kapasiteettia vaivaiset neljä tuhatta autoa vuorokaudessa (pari-kolme autoa suuntaansa minuutissa). Keskustan mittakaavassa tuo on pyöristysvirheen luokkaa, yhteenlaskettu liikennemäärä poikittaisväylillä välillä Nordenskiöldinkatu - Tehtaankatu on 132 000. Siis jos oletetaan että muutos ei vaikuta mitenkään autoliikenteen kokonaismäärään. Empiirinen aineisto Autottomien päivien ajalta kertoo että vaikutus on käytännössä olematon, joukkoliikenteen käyttäjämäärät vaan kasvaa pikkaisen.

Ylipäänsä 20% pudotus kaistojen puolittamisesta muualla kuin risteyksissä on järkeen käypää ja hyödyllinen tieto. Tuo vaikutus on käytännössä niin pieni ettei muuta kuin kaista suuntaansa pois Kaivokadulta ja Mannerheimintielle Töölönlahdenkadulle saakka saman tien, risteyksiin voi jättää useamman.




> Sekä kaupunkikuvallisesi että liikenteellisesti paremmaksi ratkaisuksi on viraston näkemyksen mukaan muodostunut vaihtoehto, jossa molemmat Esplanadit ovat pääosin yksikaistaisia.


Mikä on kun asiaa vähän sulattelee muutenkin ihan hyvä ratkaisu. Olennaista olisi saada valot pois jalankulkijoilta.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

> Kyllä vain. Konkurssipesän omaisuus menee pesänhoitajan riesaksi.


Ei mene. Konkurssin asettamisen jälkeen pesänhoitaja on taho, joka valvoo pesää, mahdollinen persnetto jää velkojille.
http://www.oikeus.fi/5903.htm




> Mutta mitä tehdä keskeneräisellä reiällä Helsingin alla? Sen arvo lienee yhtä suuri kuin Kampin toisen metroaseman luolalla, joka on lymyillyt siellä jo 25 vuotta. Ja konkurssipesän velalliset kattavat itselleen aiheutuneet tappiot omilta asiakkailtaan saamillaan tuloilla. Eli tunnelin tulevat tosiasiassa maksaneeksi ne, jotka eivätkä ole asiaa mitenkään päättäneet eivät ole siten vastuussa mokomasta.
> 
> Antero


Jos tunneliyhtiö menee konkurssiin, sen velkojat voivat yrittää realisoida tunneliyhtiön omaisuutta konkurssin kautta. Tunneliyhtiön konkurssi on kuitenkin vaikea kuvitella, jos tulot ovat taattuja läpiajoista luototus on tarpeeksi joustavaa. Mikäli tunneli kaatuu yhteiskunnan syliin tässä mallissa, yhteiskunta saa samalla tunnelista tulevat tulot.

----------


## j-lu

> Se minkä takia kävelykeskustan tulisi sujuvoittaa ajoneuvoliikennettä, eli että mitä ihmeen tekemistä näillä asioilla on keskenään, jää tosin mysteeriksi.


En nyt epäile, että tämä olisi kovin tosissaan ilmoille heitetty pohdinta, mutta koska palstaa ehkä lukevat muutkin kuin (joukko)liikenneharrastajat, niin todetaan, että Helsingissä ja Suomessa ja näiden yhä voimissaan olevassa 60-lukulaisessa kaupunkisuunnittelussa kävelykeskustat ovat mukavaa puuhastelua ja ihan kiva niin kauan kuin niistä ei ole haittaa kaupungin "todellisille" toiminnoille, kuten vapaalle henkilöautoliikenteelle.

Ts. kyse ei ole mistään arvovalinnasta elinympäristön ja vapaan henkilöautoliikenteen välillä, kuten Euroopassa kaupunkilomia 2000-luvun edullisten lentojen ajan viettänyt keskivertosuomalainen saattaisi luulla. Suurten ikäluokkien insinööri-Suomessa asioita suunnittelevat ja päättävät yhä Smith-Polvisen aikaan koulunsa käyneet ihmiset ja heidän kykynsä omaksua uutta on osoittautunut aikojen saatossa ja maailman muuttuessa valitettavan heikoksi. Auto ratkaisee yhä liikkumisongelmat.

Että kiitos vaan kaikesta ja tervemenoa eläkkeelle!

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Erittäin hyvin tiivistetty j-lu. OT-teemana voisi pohtia sitä, mitä paljon puhuttu ja kehuttu "jälleenrakennus" piti sisällään. Sen varjolla kaupungeista rakennettiin ja rakennetaan määrätietoisesti autohelvettejä, joista suurin osa vanhasta rakennuskannasta on hävitetty. Autokaupunki-idean ruumiillistuma on Makkaratalo, mutta myös Turun keskusta. Olavi Laisaari-niminen kaveri sai vapaat kädet ja sehän gryndereille sopi: historialliset rakennukset hävitettiin pois, tiet levennettiin ja ratikat vietiin roviolle.

http://vanha.hum.utu.fi/historia/kh/...elmat/207.html

http://www.merkitys.org/turuntauti.html

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos tunneliyhtiö menee konkurssiin, sen velkojat voivat yrittää realisoida tunneliyhtiön omaisuutta konkurssin kautta. Tunneliyhtiön konkurssi on kuitenkin vaikea kuvitella, jos tulot ovat taattuja läpiajoista luototus on tarpeeksi joustavaa. Mikäli tunneli kaatuu yhteiskunnan syliin tässä mallissa, yhteiskunta saa samalla tunnelista tulevat tulot.


Tunneliyhtiön konkurssi on minusta täysin realistinen vaihtoehto, jos tunnelimaksut eivät kata kuluja. Osakeyhtiö ei voi olla olemassa, jos se tuottaa jatkuvasti tappiota.

Jos kauppiaat ovat rahoittaneet tunnelin osakepääomalla, he voivat tyytyä siihen, ettei osakepääomalle tule koskaan tuottoa eli yhtiö ei maksa osinkoja. Tämä on kuitenkin liike-elämälle vieras ajatus. Mutta jos nyt näyttää siltä, ettei maksuilla voida kattaa kuin neljännes kuluista, se on mahdoton tilanne. En jaksa uskoa, että kauppiaat alkaisivat maksaa pysyvästi tunnelimaksua, joka olisi 3 kertaa autoilijoiden maksaman tunnelimaksukertymän suuruinen. Liiketila on jo nyt keskustassa kallista ja järjestely vain lisää kehämarkettien kilpailukykyä keskustaan nähden.

Antero

----------


## a__m

Keskustatunnelia vastustetaan useimmiten argumentein, että keskustan läpiajoliikenne (joskin maanalainen) ja päästöt lisääntyvät.

Foorumilla esitetyissä ehdotuksissa (viimeksi pari sivua aiemmin) esitetään ajoneuvoliikenteen kiertoreiteiksi keskustan ohi Töölön ja Ullanlinnan reittejä. Nimimerkin "Clepe" suunnitelmassa läpiajoliikennettä ohjattaisi jopa Tehtaankatua ja Korkeavuorenkatua pitkin keskustaan.

Keskustatunnelia on mukava vastustella itä-Helsingin lähiöistä käsin, mutta on erikoista, miksi nimenomaan ydinkeskustan läpiajoa fanaattisesti halutaan vähentää, mutta samalla lisätä liikennepainetta Ullanlinnan asuntokaduille ja etu-Töölön jo valmiiksi ruuhkaisille reiteille (esim. Mechelininkatu-Caloniuksenkatu-Runeberginkatu).

----------


## Clepe

> Keskustatunnelia on mukava vastustella itä-Helsingin lähiöistä käsin, mutta on erikoista, miksi nimenomaan ydinkeskustan läpiajoa fanaattisesti halutaan vähentää, mutta samalla lisätä liikennepainetta Ullanlinnan asuntokaduille ja etu-Töölön jo valmiiksi ruuhkaisille reiteille (esim. Mechelininkatu-Caloniuksenkatu-Runeberginkatu).


Keskustan autokatuverkoston tehtävänä olisi autojen syöttäminen pysäköintilaitoksiin. Varsinainen läpiajoliikenne ohjattaisiin itä- ja länsiväylät Pasilan korkeudella yhdistävälle "Kehä 0:lle".

15 vuotta Mechelininkadulla asuneena toki tiedän läpiajoliikenteen haitat ainakin siellä. Eikä sinänsä autoliikennettä kannatakaan siirtää haittaamaan asumista, mutta eipä sinne Mechelininkadulle juurikaan enempää autoja mahtuisikaan. Tosin keskustatunnelin liikenne-ennusteissa Mechelininkadun liikenne myös kasvaisi.

Keskustatunnelin ongelma piilee siinä ettei sitä olla suunniteltu:
A: puhtaaksi läpiajotunneliksi josta ei pääsisi keskustassa pois.
B: Pysäköintiluolat yhdistäväksi tunneliksi.

Eli kalliilla tunnelilla saadaan enemmän autoja mahtumaan keskustaan. Ja kaiken ytimenä on se poliittinen kannanotto (vale): ettei kävelykeskustaa voisi toteuttaa ilman tunnelia.

Ja niin sitä läpiajoliikennettä vastustetaan siksi että se huonontaa keskustan viihtyisyyttä. Ei keskustaa mielestäni autoista kokonaan tarvitse tyhjentää, mutta voisihan sitä toisenlaista konseptia välillä kokeilla missä autoilu ei olisi se ykkösvaihtoehto liikkumisen suhteen.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Keskustatunnelia vastustetaan useimmiten argumentein, että keskustan läpiajoliikenne (joskin maanalainen) ja päästöt lisääntyvät.


Keskustatunnelia vastustetaan nähdäkseni useimmiten argumentilla, että se on aivan liian kallis suhteessa melko rajattuihin hyötyihinsä. Ks. esim. keskustelu yllä.

----------


## vristo

Uutinen eilisessä Vartti-lehdessä:

Keskustatunneli heräsi henkiin

Taannoisen Göteborgin matkan yhteydessä tuli kierreltyä paljon sen ympäristössäkin ja tuli todettua, että lähes jokaisessa kaupungissa tai taajamassa on reilun kokoinen kävelykeskusta. Miten siellä onnistuu se, mikä meillä on sanottu "mahdottomaksi toteuttaa"?

Alla kuva yhden Göteborgin ympäristön kaupungin kävelyalueesta (en muista nimeä):
https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.n...30860621_n.jpg

Myös Göteborgissa on todella laaja alue, jossa ei kulje mitään kulkuneuvoja, vain ihmisiä. Muualla kulkee raitiovaunuja sekä busseja, liikennevaloja on vähän. On aukioita, puistoja, mutta ei yksityisautoja. Siellä on myös vuosina 2000-2006 rakennettu "keskustatunneli", Götatunneln. 

http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Götatunneln

https://batmanhandbok.vv.se/Handboke...otatunneln.gif

----------


## hmikko

Hesarissa tämänpäiväisessä jutussa "Uudet asuinalueet tuovat autotulvan Helsinkiin" KSV:n liikennesuunnittelupäällikkö sanoo, että Keskustatunnelia pitää harkita. Kovasti on taasen mallinneltu autoliikennettä jollain periaatteella.

----------


## hylje

Miten olisi sellainen poliittinen kompromissi, että kävelykeskusta toteutetaan ja läpikulkuliikenne ohjataan keskustatunnelin varaukseen? Tunneliin kun ei ole ikinä varaa edes nyt.

----------


## Kani

Hesarin juttu on rehellinen kuvaus nykytilasta ja tulevaisuudesta: uusien asukkaiden ei edes oleteta käyttävän joukkoliikennettä nykyistä enemmän. Jo kaavoitusperiaatteet (jokaiselle uudelle kerrostalolle on tehtävä suuri määrä autopaikkoja) turvaavat auton vahvan aseman. Joukkoliikenteen rahat uppoavat jättihankkeisiin, jotka eivät juurikaan tuo lisää käyttäjiä. Myöskään valtakunnanpolitiikassa ei ole mitään tavoitetta joukkoliikenteen markkinaosuuden merkittäväksi nostamiseksi.

Euroopan parasta kaiken kaikkiaan.

----------


## Knightrider

Miksei Pasilanväylää vain rakenneta loppuun, kun on kerta aloitettukin? Pasilanväylälle pääsisi Espoosta Turunväylää ja idästä Kehä 1:ltä tai hyvin vetävän Hermannin rantatien kautta. Pasilanväylän eteläpuolella ei ole tarvetta yksitysiautoiluliikenteelle, jota suurin osa autoliikenteestä on, Pasilanväylän varteen voisi rakentaa maanalaisia liityntäpysäköintiluolia joukkoliikenteen pariin, suurin niistä Pasilan aseman yhteyteen ja Pasilanväylän eteläpuolelle voitaisiinkin asettaa henkilöautokielto (ei koskisi asukas- ja invatunnuksia eikä yritysten tavarakuljetuksia). Kun kaikki kulkisivat julkisilla, keskustassa olisi mahdollista toteuttaa laadukas ympärivuorokautinen joukkoliikennetarjonta: esim. P-junalinja Helsinki-Pasila, bussilinjan 03N palvelun tihentäminen ja ratikka 10 päättyy nytkin Pasilanväylän varteen. Kutsuplus voisi toteuttaa nykyiseen tyyliin taksimaista bussipalvelua ovelta liityntäparkkiin. Ongelma-alueiden asukaspaikoitus voitaisiin myös siirtää 24/7-keskustan joukkoliikennetarjonnan myötä liityntäparkkeihin.

----------


## hylje

> Miksei Pasilanväylää vain rakenneta loppuun, kun on kerta aloitettukin?


Tuossa yllä on kuvattu aika monen miljardin edestä maanalaista autuutta. Kyllähän tuo tilannetta parantaisi. Mutta maksaa monta miljardia euroa liikaa.

Keskustatunneli kärsii yhtä lailla tästä, vaikka pysäköintilaitokset ovat jo valmiiksi louhittu. Parantaa tilannetta, kuten Kokoomus yhdestä suusta iloitsee. Mutta maksaa miljardi euroa liikaa. Joten miljardin autohanketta vastustavat Kokoomus leimaa kaupunkielämän ja joukkoliikenteen sujuvuuden vastustajiksi. Kokoomuksen pirtaan kun ei kuulu se että joukkoliikennettä ja kaupunkia voisi ylipäätään edistää ilman, että yksityisautoilua edistetään vielä enemmän.

Sillä keskustatunnelin hinnalla voisi vaihtoehtoisesti rakentaa vaikka niitä raitioteitä niin hartaasti, että vähäautoisen kävelykeskustan voisi edelleen laajentaa saman tien koko kantakaupunkiin.

----------


## Knightrider

> Tuossa yllä on kuvattu aika monen miljardin edestä maanalaista autuutta. Kyllähän tuo tilannetta parantaisi. Mutta maksaa monta miljardia euroa liikaa.
> 
> Keskustatunneli kärsii yhtä lailla tästä, vaikka pysäköintilaitokset ovat jo valmiiksi louhittu. Parantaa tilannetta, kuten Kokoomus yhdestä suusta iloitsee. Mutta maksaa miljardi euroa liikaa. Joten miljardin autohanketta vastustavat Kokoomus leimaa kaupunkielämän ja joukkoliikenteen sujuvuuden vastustajiksi. Kokoomuksen pirtaan kun ei kuulu se että joukkoliikennettä ja kaupunkia voisi ylipäätään edistää ilman, että yksityisautoilua edistetään vielä enemmän.
> 
> Sillä keskustatunnelin hinnalla voisi vaihtoehtoisesti rakentaa vaikka niitä raitioteitä niin hartaasti, että vähäautoisen kävelykeskustan voisi edelleen laajentaa saman tien koko kantakaupunkiin.


Pasilanväylän tärkein osuus on erittäin lyhyt jatke nykyiselle alitustunnelille, siitä maan alla Turunväylään - tämän pitäisi myös Munkkivuoren ratikkaa ajatellen olla ensimmäinen laajennusosa. Lapinlahdentie voitaisiin sulkea läpiajolta kokonaan busseja lukuunottamatta (ja minun puolestani vaikka heti).

Pasilanväylän jatkosuunnitelmiin ehdotan kuitenkin seuraavaa hintaa alentavaa toimenpidettä: Tuusulanväylä Käpylän asemalta etelään Käpylänaukiolle muutetaan kevyen liikenteen väyläksi, jonka keskellä kulkee raitiotie. Tämä vähentää reilusti Pasilanväylän hintaa, koska Tuusulanväylä pitäisi suunnitelmien mukaan "kääntää" kalliisti 90 asteen kulmassa siihen nähden kulkevaan Pasilanväylään. Tuusulanväylää ei tarvitse kuitenkaan keskustaan, koska Lahdenväylälle pääsee jo Kehä I:ltä ja Kehä III:lta sekä myös suoraan Tuusulastakin. Lentokenttä-keskusta-välille ei myöskään tarvita valtaväylää, koska Kehäradan myötä matka-aika junalla ko. välillä on hyvä ja Lentoradan jälkeen loistava. Lahdenväylän lisäksi vaihtoehtona olisi ajaa Tuusulanväylää sen uuteen loppupäähän, eli Käpylän uuteen liityntäpaikoitukseen, uuden Pisara-radan suunnitelmissa olleen Käpylän bussiterminaalin kupeeseen. Matkaa voi sitten jatkaa keskustaan raitiovaunulla, bussilla tai junalla.

----------


## hezec

> Pasilanväylän jatkosuunnitelmiin ehdotan kuitenkin seuraavaa hintaa alentavaa toimenpidettä: Tuusulanväylä Käpylän asemalta etelään Käpylänaukiolle muutetaan kevyen liikenteen väyläksi, jonka keskellä kulkee raitiotie. Tämä vähentää reilusti Pasilanväylän hintaa, koska Tuusulanväylä pitäisi suunnitelmien mukaan "kääntää" kalliisti 90 asteen kulmassa siihen nähden kulkevaan Pasilanväylään.


...siis mitä? "Tuusulanväylän kääntö" tarkoittaa uutta linjausta Mäkelänkadun sijaan Veturitielle, jolla on jo liittymä Hakamäentielle. Tässä on viimeisin julkaistu suunnitelma järjestelyistä. Kyllä tuollekin hintaa tulisi, mutta monen kilometrin tunneleihin verrattuna se ei paljoa paina koko projektin budjetissa.

Eikä moottoritietä nyt oikeasti voi katkaista yhteen pysäköintilaitokseen. Sen pitäisi olla todella massiivinen ja siltikin väylän voisi muuttaa tavalliseksi kaduksi Kehä I:lle asti. Ei välttämättä tyystin huono idea sekään, mutta käsittääkseni tavoitteena ei kuitenkaan ole erityisemmin poistaa tieyhteyksiä Pasilanväylän ulkopuolella. Jos kääntöä ei tule, Mäkelänkatu jää melko varmasti ennalleen. Raitiotien jatko Käpylän asemalle on varmasti hyvä ajatus, mutta ei varsinaisesti sidoksissa näihin suunnitelmiin.

----------


## Knightrider

> ...siis mitä? "Tuusulanväylän kääntö" tarkoittaa uutta linjausta Mäkelänkadun sijaan Veturitielle, jolla on jo liittymä Hakamäentielle. Tässä on viimeisin julkaistu suunnitelma järjestelyistä. Kyllä tuollekin hintaa tulisi, mutta monen kilometrin tunneleihin verrattuna se ei paljoa paina koko projektin budjetissa.
> 
> Eikä moottoritietä nyt oikeasti voi katkaista yhteen pysäköintilaitokseen. Sen pitäisi olla todella massiivinen ja siltikin väylän voisi muuttaa tavalliseksi kaduksi Kehä I:lle asti. Ei välttämättä tyystin huono idea sekään, mutta käsittääkseni tavoitteena ei kuitenkaan ole erityisemmin poistaa tieyhteyksiä Pasilanväylän ulkopuolella. Jos kääntöä ei tule, Mäkelänkatu jää melko varmasti ennalleen. Raitiotien jatko Käpylän asemalle on varmasti hyvä ajatus, mutta ei varsinaisesti sidoksissa näihin suunnitelmiin.


Tietysti juuri tuota suunnitelmaa tarkoitinkin? Pasilanväylä on tällä hetkellä 90 asteen kulmassa Tuusulanväylään nähden, mutta en väittänyt, että Tuusulanväylään olisi tulossa 90 asteen käännöstä. Uusi nelikaistamotarisilta ei ole oman logiikkani mukaan mitään muuta kuin kallis, kun väylä on muutenkin suhteellisen kevyesti kuormitettu jo nytkin. En ymmärrä, miten voi olla joukkoliikenteen kannalta edistyksellistä, että Tuusulanväylältä tulisi kaksi nelikaistatietä etelään (uusi linjaus, ja linkkisi mukaan vanha linjaus säilyisi nelikaistaisena) - eihän nytkään Mäkelänkatu ole tukossa. Bussit jäävät Pisaran myötä joka tapauksessa Käpylään, joten kuka tarvitsee Käpylän aseman ja Käpyläntorin välisen nelikaistatien? Koskelantien risteyksestä Käpylänaukiolle ei tarvita kuin yksi kaista suuntaansa, kun bussejakaan ei enää kulkisi. Eikä se motari päättyisi suoraan 80 km/h nopeusrajoituksin pysäköintiluolan seinään, vaan porrastaen nopeusrajoitusta Kehä I:n eteläpuolella 60 km/h ja sitten Metsäläntielle. Suoraan eteenpäin ajaessa sukeltaisit pysäköintiluolaan ja vasemmalle sekä oikealle olisi Metsäläntietä. Muitakin reittejä kuin Lahdenväylä on käytettävissä Pasilanväylälle pohjoisesta: Metsäläntieltä pääsee jo nyt Junatielle, eikä uusia moottoritieosuuksia ole siis tarpeen avata Helsinkiin.

Pasilanväylää pidän siksi poikkeuksena keskustan tiehankkeisiin, että se ohjaa liikennettä suoraan Pasilaan parkkiin ja vapauttaa vastaavasti liikennettä keskustassa, tehden mm. Keskustatunnelin turhaksi. Väylä mahdollistaa mm. nelikaistaraitiolinjat mm. Mannerheimintielle ja Hämeentielle, sillä autotiet voivat olla kaksikaistaisia, kun niille jätetään vain kuljetus- ja asukasliikenne. Rv-kaistat ovat kapeampia, joten tilaa jäisi vielä polkupyöräkaistojen perustamiseen tai leventämiseen.

 Keskustatunneli ei korvaa Pasilanväylän tapaan niinkin laajasti, kuin Turunväylän, Vihdintien, Hämeenlinnanväylän, Tuusulanväylän ja Lahdenväylän kautta keskustaan asti tai pikkuteitä Pasilaan kiemurtelevia autojonoja. Pasilanväylä on nyt kuitenkin osittain jo rakennettu, joten ainakin se voisi korvata keskustatunnelisuunnitelmat (jotka nyt ovat toki joka tapauksessa turhia). Tällä hetkellä Seututie 100-torsolla on sama 60 km/h rajoitus, kuin ennen eritasojärjestelyitä ja laatuparannuksia - ainoana muutoksena enemmän nopeusratsioita ja sen seurauksena liuta sivuun ajettuja autoja. Nykyinen molemmissa päissä liikennevaloihin päättyvä väylä ei siis tällä hetkellä tee muuta kuin kerrytä valuuttaa valtion kassaan (olikohan kannattava investointi? :Smile: )

----------


## hmikko

Jaahas, Hesarilla on kampanjavaihde päällä. Päivän juttu: "Ajo Helsingin keskustatunnelissa maksaisi seitsemän euroa"

----------


## hezec

> Bussit jäävät Pisaran myötä joka tapauksessa Käpylään, joten kuka tarvitsee Käpylän aseman ja Käpyläntorin välisen nelikaistatien?


Ne bussit, joille ei ole tuossa piirretty terminaalia aseman päälle. Sen jälkeen varmasti yksi kaista suuntaansa riittäisikin, ja olisi tuota muutenkin varaa vähän keventää. Mutta kuten sanoit, ei Mäkelänkatu nykyäänkään ole pahasti tukossa. Miksi se pitäisi kokonaan katkaista autoliikenteeltä? Ei siitä kunnon kävelyaluettakaan ole saatavissa ilman suuren luokan muutostöitä, toisin kuin monesta keskustan kadusta. Sen varrella kun ei ole juuri muuta kuin kadulle päin suljettuja asuinkerrostaloja.

Sehän tässä on ongelmallista, että toisiinsa liittyviä hankkeita suunnitellaan aivan erillään, kun minkään toteutumisesta ei ole varmuutta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sehän tässä on ongelmallista, että toisiinsa liittyviä hankkeita suunnitellaan aivan erillään, kun minkään toteutumisesta ei ole varmuutta.


Näinhän ei pitäisi olla, kun seudun liikennettä suunnitellaan keskitetysti HSL:ssä, jonka vastuulla on seudun liikennejärjestelmäsuunitelma.

Oikeastaan ohi ketjun otsikon, mutta kun tässä on esitetty ajatus siitä, että busseista vaihdettaisiin juniin esim. Käpylässä. Voi olla kaunis ajatus, mutta mahtaako se toimia ja olla edes järkevä. Junaliikenne kun ei ole sama asia kuin Smith-Polvisen rengasmetro. Ei sittenkään, vaikka olisi Pisara.

Junaliikenteelle ominaista on, että junien kuormitus kasvaa kohti Pasilaa. Kuitenkin samat junat kiertävät reittien koko pituudella. Jos nyt Käpylän korkeudella lisättäisiin junien kysyntää bussien matkustajien määrällä, olisi ehkä tarve pidentää junia, mutta esim. Käpylän tapauksessa vain yhden asemavälin tähden. Siinä ei ole mieltä.

Rengasmetron kanssa tilanne olisi toinen, koska sen junat eivät kiertäisi tyhjinä lentoaseman kautta kuten kehäradan junat. Mutta toisaalta, kantakaupunkiin tulevan liikenteen määrä ei millään kuitenkaan perustele niin kallista investointia kuin rengasmetro olisi, jos sellainen tehdään nykymetron teknisin ratkaisuin.

Joten tässä päädytään siihen, että bussittoman keskustan ratkaisu on nykyaikaistettu ja lähiövyöhykkeelle ulottuva raitiotieverkko, josta löytyy tarvittaessa kapasiteettia myös autoilun poistamiseen kantakaupungista.

Keskustatunnelia ei tarvita tähän eikä muihinkaan ratkaisuihin. Sillä autoilun määrä on se, miten paljon sille annetaan kapasiteettia. Mutta tietenkin, henkilömatkojen kokonaismääräälle on oltava tarjontaa laadukkaana joukoliikennepalveluna. Muuten päädytään siihen, mikä vallitsee nyt Pietarissa ja Moskovassa: Vapaa autoilu on rampauttanut pintajoukkoliikenteen eikä metron kapasiteetti riitä.

Antero

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Oikeastaan ohi ketjun otsikon, mutta kun tässä on esitetty ajatus siitä, että busseista vaihdettaiiin juniin esim. Käpylässä. Voi olla kaunis ajatus, mutta mahtaako se toimia ja olla edes järkevä. Junaliikenne kun ei ole sama asia kuin Smith-Polvisen rengasmetro. Ei sittenkään, vaikka olisi Pisara.
> 
> Junaliikenteelle ominaista on, että junien kuormitus kasvaa kohti Pasilaa. Kuitenkin samat junat kiertävät reittien koko pituudella. Jos nyt Käpylän korkeudella lisättäisiin junien kysyntää bussien matkustajien määrällä, olisi ehkä tarve pidentää junia, mutta esim. Käpylän tapauksessa vain yhden asemavälin tähden. Siinä ei ole mieltä.
> 
> Antero


Ymmärräsn toisaalta poinittisi junaliikenteen kapasiteettitarpeen kasvattamisesta, mutta mikä olisi oma ehdotukseksi Tuusulantien suunnan joukkoliikenteen hoitamaiseksi? Itse näen helpoimmaksi ratkaisuksi raitioverkon jatkamisen Maunulaan/Pakilaan ja Oulunkylään/Patolaan. Tällöin näiden toimenpiteiden ja Kehäradan jälkeen minusta ns. pitkän liitynnännän päähän jää aika pieni osa.

----------


## hylje

Säteittäislinjojen toteutuvaa kapasiteettia voidaan petrata ihan muuttamalla bussiliikenteen käytäntöjä. Ei liene täysin rakettitiedettä saada ruuhka-ajan bussit tasaisempaan, korkeampaan kuormaan edes yhteen suuntaan kerrallaan. Eikä se ainakaan edellytä metroa.

Ratikka ei sinänsä ole olennainen käytäntöjen uudistamisen kanssa. Bussipilotissa kuorman tasauksesta seuraava tavoite on saada koko bussiratkaisu natisemaan liitoksistaan massiivisen matkustajaruuhkan alla. Sitten vain siirretään toimiva käytäntö sellaisenaan raiteille.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ymmärräsn toisaalta poinittisi junaliikenteen kapasiteettitarpeen kasvattamisesta, mutta mikä olisi oma ehdotukseksi Tuusulantien suunnan joukkoliikenteen hoitamaiseksi? Itse näen helpoimmaksi ratkaisuksi raitioverkon jatkamisen Maunulaan/Pakilaan ja Oulunkylään/Patolaan. Tällöin näiden toimenpiteiden ja Kehäradan jälkeen minusta ns. pitkän liitynnännän päähän jää aika pieni osa.


Juuri näin. Siitä, mihin Tuusulantie päättyy, alkaa 2-raiteinen raitiotie, jolla on suurempi henkilökuljetuskapasiteetti kuin Tuusulantiellä. Kapasiteetista on nyt käytössä muutama prosentti. Syynä tähän on, että rata ja sen liikenne loppuvat puolitiehen. Ei Tuusulantien suunnan busseissakaan olisi juuri ketään matkustamassa, jos linjat ajaisivat vain reittiä KäpyläRautatientori.

Antero

----------


## Knightrider

> Oikeastaan ohi ketjun otsikon, mutta kun tässä on esitetty ajatus siitä, että busseista vaihdettaisiin juniin esim. Käpylässä. Voi olla kaunis ajatus, mutta mahtaako se toimia ja olla edes järkevä. Junaliikenne kun ei ole sama asia kuin Smith-Polvisen rengasmetro. Ei sittenkään, vaikka olisi Pisara.


Suurin osa vaihtaisikin raitiovaunuverkostoon, joka 2020-luvulla on laajentumassa Käpylästäkin joka suuntaan - Koskelaan, Maunulaan... Raitiovaunulla pääsee mihin vain, minne nykyiset bussimatkustajatkin ovat matkalla. Ytimeen kulkijat voivat sitten mennä junalla. Bussiliikennetarjontaa asemalta eteläänkin olisi edelleen linjojen h56, h65 ja h69 muodossa. Myös linjaa h55 voisi jatkaa Käpylän asemalle, jos koko linja on enää tarpeellinen seuraavallakin vuosikymmenellä.



> Junaliikenteelle ominaista on, että junien kuormitus kasvaa kohti Pasilaa. Kuitenkin samat junat kiertävät reittien koko pituudella. Jos nyt Käpylän korkeudella lisättäisiin junien kysyntää bussien matkustajien määrällä, olisi ehkä tarve pidentää junia, mutta esim. Käpylän tapauksessa vain yhden asemavälin tähden. Siinä ei ole mieltä.


Tilannetta korjaamaan voidaan muuttamalla tiederatikan reittiä Viikki-Kumpula-Käpylä-Pasila-Meilahti... ja vaihtamalla K-junan Oulunkylän-pysähdys Käpylän-pysähdykseksi. 

Myös Käpylästä Huopalahden asemalle ja siitä joko nykyiseen rataverkkoon tai Martinlaakson radan viereen voitaisiin harkita paikallisjunalinjaa, joka vähentäisi keskustassa vaihtamisen tarvetta, jos vain radan rakentaminen olisi käytännössä mahdollista. Moni matkustaa nytkin keskustan kautta vain, koska vaihto junan ja bussin välillä pitää tehdä joko päärautatieasemalla tai Pasilassa, eikä Pasilaan pääse keskustaan päättyvillä bussilinjoilla.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tilannetta korjaamaan voidaan muuttamalla tiederatikan reittiä Viikki-Kumpula-Käpylä-Pasila-Meilahti... ja vaihtamalla K-junan Oulunkylän-pysähdys Käpylän-pysähdykseksi.


Tähän suuntaan voisi varmaan mennä. Voisi toivoa, että vaihtoterminaalilta olisi juuri sopivan paljon siirtyjiä junasta pois, jotta liityntäbusseilla tulevat sopisivat juniin. Tältä kannalta katsoen ehkä vaihtoterminaalin paikka olisikin Oulunkylässä, koska siitä menee Jokeri-linja. Itse asiassa, kannattaisikohan nuo bussilinjat koota (vähän kuin nytkin) tuossa kohtaa vahvaksi runkolinjaksi ja viedä Oulunkylästä Kumpulan kautta Kalasatamaan?

Ainakin tästä saisi yhden mahdollisen kriteerin sille, kuinka pitkälle esikaupunkeihin raitiotie kannattaa viedä. Eli vaihtoasemalla (Oli se Käpylä tai Oulunkylä, tai molemmat yhdessä: yhden vaihtopaikan sijaan kolme, pääradan, jokerin ja esikaupunkibussien runko-osuuden risteämispisteet, eli Oulunkylä, Käpylä ja noin Maunula) pitäisi junasta raitiovaunuihin, Jokeriin ja runkobussilinjoihin nousijoita olla yhtä paljon, kuin liityntäbusseista on nousijoita junaan.

----------


## Knightrider

> Tähän suuntaan voisi varmaan mennä. Voisi toivoa, että vaihtoterminaalilta olisi juuri sopivan paljon siirtyjiä junasta pois, jotta liityntäbusseilla tulevat sopisivat juniin. Tältä kannalta katsoen ehkä vaihtoterminaalin paikka olisikin Oulunkylässä, koska siitä menee Jokeri-linja. Itse asiassa, kannattaisikohan nuo bussilinjat koota (vähän kuin nytkin) tuossa kohtaa vahvaksi runkolinjaksi ja viedä Oulunkylästä Kumpulan kautta Kalasatamaan?


En suosittele, sillä Tuusulanväylä tulee nimenomaan Käpylän asemalle, Oulunkylään ei kannata jyrätä asuinkatuja useilla runkobussilinjoilla - käpylässä on muutenkin enemmän tilaa bussiterminaalille. Jokeri-linjaan voi vaihtaa yhtä mainiosti, koska pohjoisesta Tuusulanväylää tulevista busseista siihen voi vaihtaa Maunulan liittymässä, Kehäradalta voi vaihtaa sekä pohjoisesta että keskustasta Oulunkylässä. Raitiovaunuyhteys nykyverkosta Jokerille tulee siitä riippumatta, missä vaihtoasema sijaitsee. Tiederatikkaa ei kuitenkaan voi venyttää Kumpulan ja Pasilan välillä Oulunkylään asti koukkaamaan, kun reitti on jo nyt kiemurainen.

Muutenkaan kaikkia runkolinjareittejä ei kannata laittaa kulkemaan samaa reittiä Oulunkylän kautta ja aina Kalasatamaan saakka, kun Oulunkylästä pääsee jo nyt alle vartissa bussilla Itäkeskuksen ja junalla Rautatientorin metroasemille. Kalasatamaan menee jo nyt Käpylästä h56, jolle ei edes aluksi meinannut löytyä matkustajiakaan.

 Asia erikseen olisi Jokeri-linjan raiteistamisen yhteydessä reittimuutos Käpylän kautta, mutta sitäkään en pidä järkevänä, kun Jokeri-0 menee kuitenkin jo silloin Pasilasta ja Käpylästä h56 ja Tiederatikka (mm. Viikkiin) riittävät mainiosti - oulunkyläläisiltä ei siispä olisi erityistä syytä riistää ainoaa Viikkiin ja Itäkeskukseen päin suuntautuvaa linjaa.

----------


## hmikko

Päivän epistola Hesarissa: pääkirjoitus "Keskustatunnelissa on mutkia". Kirjoituksessa sanavalinnoilla annetaan ikään kuin ymmärtää, että tunneli tulee vääjäämättä ("Tunnelin tiellä on vielä monta mutkaa."), vaikka kerrotaan, että kannatusta ja rahaa ei ole. Samalla Hesari näemmä luokittelee Pisaran "kiireellisemmäksi ja tähdellisemmäksi".

----------


## Joonas Pio

YLE:n tämän päivän uutinen:

"Helsingin liikenneruuhkat Lontoon tasolla vuonna 2035"




> Kaupunkisuunnitteluvirasto tutki selvityksessään erilaisia keinoja liikenteen hallitsemiseksi. Tuloksena oli, että mikään yksittäinen keino ei sellaisenaan riitä ylläpitämään valtavaa liikennemäärää.
> 
> Laskelmissa esimerkiksi ruuhkamaksut vähentäisivät kantakaupungin aamuruuhkia seitsemällä prosenttia. Lisäksi paljon puhuttu keskustatunneli vähentäisi aamuliikennettä vain kahdella prosentilla. Kumpikaan ratkaisumalleista ei siis tuo merkittävää helpotusta ruuhkiin.

----------

